# Sticky  What does everyone drive??



## STINEHART

*What does everyone drive?? Photos are good. *

My main rides a Ford Explorer.









I also drive a 92 Astrovan. :grin: :grin: 








*But this is what I see!!!.. Heheeehehehehee*


----------



## elf

White '92 camry with 220,000+miles and it doesn't have a trunk...because I knocked it off using a tree.


----------



## merlin

When Im not on me motorsickle, I drive a '97 S10 pickup. No piccies yet.


----------



## moparornocar

I drive an '87 Ford Ranger and a '77 Dodge pick-up, D-100 model. I'm working on a '56 Plymouth Belvedere, but that won't be ready to drive for quite a while. And in a couple of months I'll have the money to get my motorcycle (an '86 Yamaha Radian).


----------



## idtent

79 ford f-150. 302, 3 on the tree, 190000 miles on original engine.

I sold my 98 nissan frontier, 79 el camino, and 2000 blazer this year. The truck is all I have left. Wish it were 4 wheel drive though. Sucks with 2 wheel drive in the winter in Wyoming...


----------



## Mrmars

'03 Dodge Stratus SXT.


----------



## Jason

'99 Mustang Silver. Will get pics when I get time to detail it. Its fithly. I'll have that until someone is kind enough to donate a 2005 Mustang GT, darth vader black.


----------



## bry623

Sad to say here, but I finally had to trade in my nice totally loaded Explorer. It was getting to small for all of these children my wife keeps having. Beleive it or not a (2005 Chrysler Town&Country) mini-van isn't totally uncool.


----------



## STINEHART

Danrak you crack me up.. Type stinehart into google.
Click on the google images link. You are number 11.
My Grandma is 5, and Grandpa is 6, miss Cleo is 9.. I'm not even there, but your Mustang is.. lol

http://images.google.com/images?q=stinehart&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i don't drive anymore.

sadly.

i have had a few decent cars though, nothing worth mentioning, but, the 79 datsun 620 lil' hustler pickup was probably my favorite. (i just wish i had one with a chev 350 in it.)


----------



## superflysmith

1995 Jeep Wrangler. I bought it new in the fall of 1994 and I love it now as much as I did then. Although the new Jeep just came out and I now want that one. It's like the old Scambler. My wife drives a 2001 Focus which we'll be trading in soon on a Jeep Liberty.


----------



## V0lt

Sadly, my parents' 2000(?) Town and Country. I've driven my dad's Audi A6 a few times, but it's not a regular thing. 

That Riviera I talked about before is looking less and less likely as my 17th birthday draws nearer... I could have been cool, but now it's looking like I'll be driving a torn up Volvo 740 like every other highschooler.


----------



## Midnight Tech

Got a 86 1/2 Nissan D21 truck and a 99 Corolla...and occasionally Lady Midnight lets me drive her 97 Taurus....


----------



## fearless

i have a 78 f-250 4x4 4 speed with a 351 modified (400 big block with a shorter stroke) open headers and no pipes.. ( = big ticket)

i was a dumb high school and i was out mudding and i skattered my engine, so i rebuilt it myself and put a new crack and piston kit in, new edelebrock cam, roller rockers and lifters, i ported my own heads and put oversized aluminum valves in. in turn when i was done it looked stock from the outside.. with exceptions to my 650 edelbrock 4 barrel carb.

i tore this truck up in high school, and she isnt a head turner, but when i dyno'd my engine it put out 430 hp at the crank. i put it in my truck and i can do a 4 wheel burn out and it will touch 7500 rpms. 

but sadly, i parked it and i drive a 2000 ranger right now... im in college and i cant afford the 7 mpg anymore... for now i will be sticking to building my carputer in the ranger and pimping out my strerio system

Matt


----------



## inertial drift

Nissan 240SX on the journey to do a S15 change.


----------



## tangerine

a 1967 morris minor saloon is my current car :grin: it's quite a fantastic lil' car really. It's a bit different to the american cars of the same era as she only has a 1100cc engine, but this is more than adequate for her weight. Drives like a go-kart aswell... so much fun!

Unfortunately the bodywork is slowly falling apart  and I don't have the skills/time/money to go for a full restoration. :sad: So it's just a case of patching her up and she'll go a bit further


----------



## Guest

Hi,

White 2001 GMC Sonama extra-cab 4x4 and just purchased a white 2004 Buick Rendezvous SUV all wheel drive. (traded in a 1998 Blazer 4x4 that had every option on it that was available at that time for the LT model) Tell you what, it is bright in my garage now, don't have to turn on any lights with all that white.


----------



## 2000fordfocus

I drive a 2000 Ford Focus with the Zetec engine! Previous drive a 96 Civic, but TL it couple years ago


----------



## alottabeef4u

Super pimped out 92 Summit. 
It's my way of getting back at the little posers in their civics and cavaliers.
Seeing their face at the next set of lights after being smoked by the mini-mini van is so worth the 84 dollar noise fine i got the other week

I'll definitely try and get some pics up when I get around to it.
This car must be seen to believe.. it's hilarious.
The paint job is a very glossy black with chrome flames embedded into the front fenders and rolling along the front doors and hood
Chrome lettering "colt 45" embedded into the back hatch.

If you ever see the mini mini van, you'll know its me, noone else would ever think of doing it!


----------



## epos159

I finally stopped sinking my money into the '92 Ford Taurus... I had dropped $1500 into it in just the last month!!

So I went out and bought a 2004 Honda Accord silver :winkgrin: 
Very pleased with its performance!!


----------



## Guest

Hmmmmmmm,

I wonder what alottabeef4u will look like behind bars if he keeps breaking the laws??????????????


----------



## alottabeef4u

mark3567 said:


> Hmmmmmmm,
> 
> I wonder what alottabeef4u will look like behind bars if he keeps breaking the laws??????????????


Actually it was a by-law
Also lights in my town are grouped so close together that you can go too much over the speed limit. It's a matter of who has the greater acceleration.


----------



## Fr4665

I drive a 1975 BMW 2002 all suped up


----------



## g.w.

91 Honda Accord 2 door, includes rust>>> driven to work in town, let the jerks slam their doors into it, adds character. Has about 180,000 miles, runs like a top, and it`s a kinda go cart ride, little bumpy, but hangs a corner like nothing to it.

03 Honda CRV >> nice ride, love it, guess I kinda like Hondas.

99 Chevy K1500 >> gotta have a truck in the country, always something to haul, and the 4x4 gets ya there in all weather.

Wife has a 99 Accord 2 door, mine was her hand me down, she kinda likes Hondas too. Hers has a V6, it zooms a bit more than mine. Shes looking at an 05 now.

g.w.


----------



## 95five-0

95 mustang GT - 5.0 incase you couldn't tell by my name

Wife has a 04 Jeep Liberty


----------



## fearless

that car is soooooooooooo easy to supercharge... u should do it

Matt


----------



## 95five-0

If you give me the 3,600 dollars for the Kit I will do it in a heart beat. jk 

I would love to, but I have some other things to take care of first. Like rear gears and trans.


----------



## heinz57

Mazda Protege DX 1993 - I want to get a SRT 4 or a Mazda Speed Protge  not muscle cars but the do good :


----------



## crazijoe

82 Ford EXP w/88 Escort GT 1.9 H.O. engine. 
Paid $100.00 for the car 10 years ago and paid $300.00 for the engine 4 years ago. Ice cold A/C


----------



## ViperGuy

*Volkswagon lol*

Yup I drive a 1985 Volkswagon Golf(Manual Transmission) with 250,000 miles!


----------



## elf

I just picked up an '88 honda accord for *FREE* with almost 200K on it. 

and 95five-0 I thought your name had something to do with the police because of five-0 (hawaii five-o, etc...)


----------



## F153JUE

Currently driving a Maestro Vanden Plas. 

Check it out on my website here: http://pages.zoom.co.uk/wonkeydonkey/A335BWV/A335BWV.htm

Just about to buy this:









MG Maestro Tickford 2.0 Turbo.

Hmm 0 - 60 in 6 seconds and only 2000ukp. 

Quaintly English as well.


----------



## KBike

Hi,

I don't own any cars anymore but I drive my wifes 2002 Chevy Trailblazer when needed. Most of the time I ride a 1992 BMW K75. 
Here's some food for thought, I try to ride about 7 to 8 months out of the year any I save about $800 to $1000 yearly on gas.


----------



## Allensdell

elf said:


> White '92 camry with 220,000+miles and it doesn't have a trunk...because I knocked it off using a tree.


I have the same car except it has a trunk and only 120k miles on it but my struts are super worn out and it rides like a lowered car


----------



## MD_Willington

91 Toyota 2wd pickup, 91 subaru legacy awd...

Not too exciting

MD


----------



## DIRECTIPOD

*2005 Dodge Viper*

Hey, I just bought a Yellow Dodge Viper. Car is super fast...a little too fast. Will be parked away 5 days a week. Will use it on the weekends.


----------



## on_ice

SWEET, another 5.0 here. Its a 94 and its got a good amount of stuff done to it, you know boltons like the Vortech n stuff .


----------



## Steve40th

I drive a 1993 Corvette, with a stroked/bored LT1 to 396 cubic inches. It runs 11.7 at 118.5 mph in the quarter mile, and has allot of other modifications.


----------



## crazijoe

Steve40th said:


> I drive a 1993 Corvette, with a stroked/bored LT1 to 396 cubic inches. It runs 11.7 at 118.5 mph in the quarter mile, and has allot of other modifications.


So, this is your everyday driver?


----------



## yustr

99 Subaru Legacy Wagon 30th Anniversary Edition (that gets you a tiny plaque on the quarter panel near the door and some real nice fake wood trim). 

Nothing fancy but March will be 6 years - 92K miles - and I've spent <$300 on repairs :grin: . AWD is nice here in CT.


----------



## elf

Allensdell said:


> I have the same car except it has a trunk and only 120k miles on it but my struts are super worn out and it rides like a lowered car


I had that same problem...I think it contributed to my wreck because when I hit my breaks my back end jumps up and becomes significantly lighter causing it to break away even easier.


----------



## yustr

95five-0

Years ago I heard of a company in San Diego that was dropping 5.0 L Mustang motors into Miata's? Talk about a go-cart. :laugh:


----------



## 95five-0

yustr said:


> 95five-0
> 
> Years ago I heard of a company in San Diego that was dropping 5.0 L Mustang motors into Miata's? Talk about a go-cart. :laugh:


I've seen pics of that but always tought it was a photo shop. Thats cool.


----------



## norin

elf said:


> White '92 camry with 220,000+miles and it doesn't have a trunk...because I knocked it off using a tree.


those pesky trees.... jheez....

'94 plymouth colt... i hate it. cuz they remind me of Chevy Cavaliers... i hate crapaliers cuz they ARE everywhere....


----------



## yustr

*Damn You ... Damn Me!*

I knew the moment I typed 



> Nothing fancy but March will be 6 years - 92K miles - and I've spent <$300 on repairs .


that I was asking for trouble.

Sure enough, was getting on the freeway last night and had the clutch slip :sayno: . So its to the repair shop it goes.

I still like the car though. :sigh:


----------



## norin

hey if you like the car it's all that matters really.


----------



## on_ice

Steve40th said:


> I drive a 1993 Corvette, with a stroked/bored LT1 to 396 cubic inches. It runs 11.7 at 118.5 mph in the quarter mile, and has allot of other modifications.



Wanna Race?? I only trap at 116 



yustr said:


> 95five-0
> 
> Years ago I heard of a company in San Diego that was dropping 5.0 L Mustang motors into Miata's? Talk about a go-cart. :laugh:


They are called monster miatas and theres quite a few companys that sell kits to swap 5.0s into them. Talk about 95/5 weight distribution tho.


----------



## norin

i race ya! i have a hole in my Exhasut! makes me sound all import like...  :winkgrin:


----------



## Ha-y-n

a '91 Toyota Pickup


----------



## RavenMind

White 04 Pontiac Grand Prix GT
Will beat most cars around here off the line & I like driving it so much I've already put more than 50k miles on it. :sayyes:


----------



## ivanmmj

Currently:
94 Ford Escort Pony 1.9L 5speed stick shift

Last car: Chevy Corsica LT 3.1L V6/ 3speed auto



crazijoe said:


> 82 Ford EXP w/88 Escort GT 1.9 H.O. engine.
> Paid $100.00 for the car 10 years ago and paid $300.00 for the engine 4 years ago. Ice cold A/C


Was that engine modded?


----------



## crazijoe

ivanmmj said:


> Currently:
> 94 Ford Escort Pony 1.9L 5speed stick shift
> 
> Last car: Chevy Corsica LT 3.1L V6/ 3speed auto
> 
> 
> Was that engine modded?


Not really,
The only thing I did was replace the stock injectors with a set of 35# units from a Mustang 5.0 and replaced the cam gear with an indexed gear from Ford Motorsports. I advanced the cam timming 2 deg. It helps a little on the bottom end. I also replaced the stock fuel pressure regulator with an adjustable one from Crane and boosted the pressure up to 45 PSI. Now if I could only find a mass airflow sensor to replace the dreaded airflow vane meter.


----------



## JeremyC

*welllllllllllll........................*

lets see my tires are pretty cheap they cost about 40 bucks USD every lets say every 5 months. and they get me to where i am going and thats usually pretty close. Also, If i have to go far ipay a 1.50 to get there. if you can solve that riddle ill giv eyou five points.


:sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes:

but i need to get my permit so i can get my licesence and the get my dream car (that new mustang if i fit in it) or a scion(SUV or the car not the turd shaped one).


----------



## ivanmmj

crazijoe said:


> Not really,
> The only thing I did was replace the stock injectors with a set of 35# units from a Mustang 5.0 and replaced the cam gear with an indexed gear from Ford Motorsports. I advanced the cam timming 2 deg. It helps a little on the bottom end. I also replaced the stock fuel pressure regulator with an adjustable one from Crane and boosted the pressure up to 45 PSI. Now if I could only find a mass airflow sensor to replace the dreaded airflow vane meter.


That's modded enough for me. 

Although there's a lot you can do with those cars. Visit FEOA.NET
They have some very well tuned escorts, and quite a few turboed ones, too.


----------



## sinclair_tm

1976 Chevrolet Suburban
Trim = Silverado
350 eng with Trubo 400 Tranny
LT31x10.50 r15
At least 230,000 miles and still going strong
(just not passing any gas stations, 10mpg :sayno:


----------



## BLACKOUT

2000 Pontiac Grand Am SE (Dark Blue)


----------



## byerks

93 Corolla with almost 180,000 miles


----------



## sickporsche911

I drive a Razor scootet 25 milles per hour with cc of 5000 lol! and with nitrous.. :laugh:


----------



## Daperfict1

2003 Mini Cooper S


----------



## stuie

Morris mini 1962
mustang 1965
camry 1990
camry 2004
mitsubishi canter tipper 1988 :laugh: 
STUART


----------



## sickporsche911

My bro jsut got a huge turbo in his Eclipse GST 1998, i think.. He runs high 9's


----------



## sinclair_tm

sounds like jeremyc rides a bike, or takes the bus


----------



## crazijoe

I want a Mini Cooper.


----------



## patwis83

a silver 4door 2001 toyota corolla


----------



## 40sondacurb

right now? a dodge shadow

but I'm saving up for a dodge charger 69or 71-77 :grin:


----------



## 40sondacurb

scratch that, I want a 69, or 71-75 charger, you don't have to get those smoged.


----------



## SPORTPACK

Mini Coopers!! Have 3 at the moment. 2 "Classic" ones and 1 new style one.

Blue one I teach in, purple one is a Cooper S Sport 5 for fun and the new red one is the family car. Hope you like them as much as I do!


----------



## MGmalson

I have several vehicles, 2005 GMC Sierra 2500HD Duramax, a 2005 Dodge Ram 3500 Cummins, 2003 Ford F350 Super Duty Power Stroke, a custom made chopper, and a 2004 Hummer H2


----------



## superflysmith

You should think about getting a gas guzzler. :wink:


----------



## MGmalson

LOL....well i might buy another vehicle as soon as gas prices go down some, but i dont know why i complain about gas prices, i dont pay for any fuel anyways


----------



## crazijoe

I betcha that F350 Power Stroke gets fairly decent milage. I have a friend that has one and he gets about 19 MPG pulling a 29' boat.


----------



## MGmalson

yeah, the F350 gets pretty good mileage, i can go from my house to boise and back pulling a 35' fifth wheel and only be on 1/4 of a tank, if i started from full, and boise is about 1 hrs 35 mins from my house


----------



## 95five-0

40sondacurb said:


> right now? a dodge shadow
> 
> but I'm saving up for a dodge charger 69or 71-77 :grin:


My first car was a dodge shadow. I bet the crap out of it and it kept coming back. At one point I did change the oil for 8000 miles. I finaly changed it when the oil light wouldn't turn off. You could do anything to those cars and the would still run.


----------



## elf

MGmalson said:


> yeah, the F350 gets pretty good mileage, i can go from my house to boise and back pulling a 35' fifth wheel and only be on 1/4 of a tank, if i started from full, and boise is about 1 hrs 35 mins from my house


heh I could drive my camry from knoxville to nashville and back on one tank of gas (3 hour trip one way, 6 hour round trip through mountains, totalling right around 500ish miles)


----------



## MGmalson

Yeah, that is a pretty creul drive on a vehicle i used to live in nashville, when i first got my F350, then for some damm reason i moved to Idaho. but that is good gas mileage.


----------



## gkintrng

1967 VW split window bus, and a 1967 VW squareback.


----------



## yustr

gkintrng said:


> 1967 VW split window bus, and a 1967 VW squareback.


My friend had a 66 (I think) in college. We took it from San Luis Obispo to Chico (CA) for Pioneer Days (basically three a 3 day drunk). Anyway, what should have been ~6 hours turned into all the live long day because there was a head wind and the poor bus would barely do 50. At least our stash held out till we got there. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MD_Willington

yustr said:


> 99 Subaru Legacy Wagon 30th Anniversary Edition (that gets you a tiny plaque on the quarter panel near the door and some real nice fake wood trim).
> 
> Nothing fancy but March will be 6 years - 92K miles - and I've spent <$300 on repairs :grin: . AWD is nice here in CT.



221,000 miles on our subie


----------



## uripyores

STINEHART said:


> *What does everyone drive?? Photos are good.*


An old mountain bike. Cost me a tenner [$16-$18]. If I have to go a long way I get a bus or a taxi. :grin:


----------



## gottogo

A 2001 Western Star, 600 hp, 60 inch sleeper with 3 x 45 foot trailers hanging off the back. What a blast.


----------



## crazijoe

Triple Trailers. Very interesting. What state are you in?


----------



## gottogo

I'm from down under in the great state of Western Australia. Down here they are commonly known as a "triple". Not yet had the privillage of driving a "quad", you guest it 4 trailers. When I figure this internet stuff I'll sent a picture.


----------



## crazijoe

gottogo said:


> I'm from down under in the great state of Western Australia. Down here they are commonly known as a "triple". Not yet had the privillage of driving a "quad", you guest it 4 trailers. When I figure this internet stuff I'll sent a picture.


That would be hell if you made a wrong turn into a dead end street.


----------



## MD_Willington

gottogo said:


> I'm from down under in the great state of Western Australia. Down here they are commonly known as a "triple". Not yet had the privillage of driving a "quad", you guest it 4 trailers. When I figure this internet stuff I'll sent a picture.



...Road Train...

http://image04.webshots.com/4/2/1/18/57620118XRLKCX_fs.jpg

That's quite the daily driver...LOL


----------



## superflysmith

I drive a Titleist ProV1.









Not really. I just thought I'd try being a bit humorous. I think I failed miserably didn't I? :tongue:


----------



## Millsy

That is my two main rides 


This my main ride, with what I get to run every once in a while


----------



## Midnight Tech

Good looking Olds there Millsy...and nice truck too!





BTW...that right rear on the truck is a bit slack.... :grin:


----------



## superflysmith

What kind of gas milage do you get on that truck Millsy. I bet you get all the babes with that six wheeler don't you.


----------



## ivanmmj

sickporsche911 said:


> My bro jsut got a huge turbo in his Eclipse GST 1998, i think.. He runs high 9's


It takes more than an upgraded turbo to make a car run THAT fast. What else does he have on the car?


----------



## SAB75

I'm driving a '97 GMC Sonoma S15 pickup truck regularly. My weekend warrior *WAS* a 1970 Pontiac Trans Am....RAM AIR IV...but I got real stupid and sold it... :4-dontkno


----------



## whodat

1995 harley heritage

[ but a 1998 astro van 99.9% of the time so i stay alive ]

so the main control to open up the front ac vents is behind the dash? jeez, what is that ? about a 3 day job?

:sayno:


----------



## alfa-75-man

*What Do I Drive?*

:grin: I DON'T DRIVE IT ONLY 400 MILES AND RARE.

2002 CAMARO SS CONVERTABLE 6 SPEED 5.7 35TH ANNIVERSSARY MODEL.

WHAT DO YOU THINK?

HOW DO I MAKE PICTURE LARGER? :4-dontkno 

NEVERMIND I SEE YOU CLICK ON IT COOL. :sayyes:


----------



## Millsy

Nice, but what's the point in having it if you don't drive it!


Oh, and my rocktruck, well. in a single 12 hour shift, I go through about 130 gallons of fuel, and I travel about 20 miles. That's about 7 GPM (0.142 MPG)


----------



## johnwill

Jag XJ-6
Audi A6 2.7T
Kia Sorento


----------



## Nariaco

Well, I drive a '93 ford Escort GT 5 speed, with a loud exhaust and 93k miles. Its a decent car, and thats all I pretty much need, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## STINEHART

Jag XJ-6 Huh:sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: 

I almost bought one a few months ago..


----------



## whodat

what changed your mind?

my previous rides.. [going back a few years]
65 goat
67 goat
71 torino gt
72 convertable vette
70 purple convertable cuda
87 grand national brand new, never registered, 12 miles on odometer

wish i still had them

:sayno:


----------



## johnwill

STINEHART said:


> Jag XJ-6 Huh:sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes: :sayyes:
> 
> I almost bought one a few months ago..


I actually bought this one new in 1986, and it's got less than 36,000 original miles on it. I just keep it because it's a creampuff and maybe it'll be worth something someday. :laugh:


----------



## STINEHART

It was 900 bucks and was an 86 as well. I decided I didn’t want to drive the 90 miles to pick it up. It looked just like yours just was more silver. I'm thinking about getting an old 1940's ride.. I really like the 1943 Ford 8 type gangster look. I need to find someone who just doesn’t want one anymore and want to lose it cheap. 8)
I'm still driving the Cadillac right now.


----------



## whodat

the bellmore train station on long island on fri evenings has a great bunch of guys/girls with their mint cars parked to show. if anyone is close by, you should check it out.....its 3:30 am.....whats wrong with me...oh i know, my kid isnt home yet :cussing:


----------



## v-six

Muahahahaha, i have you all beat. 1996 Plymouth Voyager, Rallye version. 
Two words: chick magnet.


----------



## whodat

lol :grin:


----------



## myquitehead

teh wrx


----------



## cabriozo

Just got rid of 1989 Ford Escort RS turbo, now driving Ford Sierra XR4x4 v6 bored out to 3.1 litres along with few other mods, also 4x4 Sierra Sapphire RS Cosworth in the garage

Z


----------



## frankenputer

I'm currently cruising in a 2 door '91 t-bird, white. 
I'm only cruising around this little backwater town I live in because I never know when it will start (finicky fuel pump and something that kills the battery, haven't pinpointed yet, dont have a lot of time to play) the whole front clip is shot (I think she was making out with a deer at about 70 mph before I got her) and there is no, i repeat no, back window. So my little car isnt licensed yet, surprise surprise. But thats no biggie because I haven't paid for it yet either. So I don't have a title. Which makes me very glad the only time there are police in this town is when they are coming to arrest somebody. If I got stopped the stack of tickets would be horrible, never mind the driving under suspension ticket. . . :1angel: 
As I get the time and money to fix her up, and repaint her _any _ color but white, I'm sure I'll be using you folks for oodles, and i mean, oodles  of support. 
Be afraid.


----------



## Spatcher

Lol, if RavenMind saw this post ........


----------



## frankenputer

Sorry, new, dont get it . . .
slight explaination please. I guess I've never really read very many ravenmind posts and profile doesnt give much of an answer either . . .


----------



## Horse

Darn!!! Apart from pulling a cart in my spare time....................... I drive two Volkswagen Polo Classic Comfortline's. One white, one silver. Verryyyy boring but comfortable. Liked em so I bought two. :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :grin: :grin:


----------



## maverixz

An '04 A8L & a '00 Qx4 which is the work machine and wifey just upgraded to an '02 528i from a Legend.


----------



## V0lt

The car I drive most often is my dad's 98(?) Audi A6. He used to have a Quattro stick shift... I wish he still had it because I've never tried my hand at driving manual and I want to.


----------



## LoneWolf071

Volvo 940 --- 1994 edition almost 200,000 miles on it...my beauty...


----------



## DAMMIT

I used to drive a 1986 celica (Japan Import to Australia). Look at the picture and you can see why i don't drive it anymore.


----------



## hiebs

A 03 chevy cavalier, {wifes} 79 ford f150 4x4 with plow, And a 79 Triumph tr7 convertible. Fun little car, Parts are a beach because of import/out of business.
78 Suzuki cs 1000 L


----------



## CustumDeluxe

'92 civic cx


----------



## D-Ice

I don't drive. (But I have :sayyes

But my mom drives a 1990 Lincoln Town Car, no she is not older then 60 though. She was the owner of this car sense 1991. She loves the car, and she plans to give it to me. :1angel: 

But it's in great condition for its age, just last summer we took it to Cedar Point Ohio from New Jeresy (1000+ miles round trip) 

And next month we are going to Bush Gardens in Virginia. It only has 119k miles on it, and the air supession is two years old, and the engine runs flawlessly. This car offers a smooth ride better then my best buds Lexus EX.

The engin is a classic 5.0L V8 with 160HP and 280TQ.

Actual Pic tooken last year after the cedar point trip.


----------



## superflysmith

I've posted about my 1995 Jeep Wrangler in this thread but now I have just purchased the new Jeep Grand Cherokee with the Hemi 5.7L engine. 330hp and 375lb of torque. It's a gas guzzler but it's got MSD which shuts off four cylinders when they are not needed. I still get only 16mpg/19mpg. Hopefully I can improve this with a K&N air filter.


I've finally got my American muscle car. :grin: BTW I still have my Wrangler. I'll never get rid of that.


----------



## 95_GSX

My ride is a '95 mitsubishi eclipse GSX. damn good car, but i have been a fighting the cluthc all summer and i am ready to drive the damn thing off a cliff. here is a pic.


----------



## pliaco

swift chevrolet 93' 75,000 km


they dont sell thos in the US pretty decent car except i've changed the regulator for the alternator twice the past 5 months



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

low cost internet service providers


----------



## whodat

gonna drive a bike soon with the gas prices

by the way -- pliaco ---your sig - :4-thatsba


----------



## crazijoe

whodatknocking said:


> gonna drive a bike soon with the gas prices
> 
> by the way -- pliaco ---your sig - :4-thatsba


How true.
As of 8/4/05, we are sitting at $2.30/gal in Omaha, NE.


----------



## johnwill

They've been paying $5-6 a gallon for gas in Europe for years, I don't know why we should complain.


----------



## crazijoe

They're paying $5-$6/gal because of the tax happy government.


----------



## johnwill

Maybe so, but their economies aren't collapsing because of it. If we spent some real money on advanced mass transit, we wouldn't need $1/gal gas for the economy to prosper.


----------



## superflysmith

The free market is beginning to take us more towards hybrid engines so the demand on fuel should begin to decrease in the coming years. And in turn level out the gas prices.


----------



## kamikazeGT

I know I posted this before, but apparently the moderator didn't believe me. He sent me a pm saying no spam. I don't actually drive, not old enough yet, but my parents have a 911 (Porsche). If you want a picture here you go. It's the red one in back with all the people around it. :sayyes:


----------



## johnnynoc

*My car*

Hi, New here.....I own a 94' MarkVIII that I have modified to have some fun at the track while being perfectly streetable. The only other mods that would do anything as far as power adders would be a built engine,Nos, Supercharger or turbo. Since I have already had my fun with this car I have no plans to do anything else but maintain it as long as i can as long as its cost justified.
Some info and pics can be found below.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/317466


----------



## swieduwilt

I Drive a 2005 Mustang GT (4.6L 3V 325 RWHP)
2000 Chevrolet Silverado Z-71 off Road 4X4
2004 Chrysler 300M (3.5L HO 285 HP)










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## FordTempoCrazy

I have a bunch of cars

92 Ford Tempo GL 2.3 L 4 Cyl.
84 Ford Tempo L 2.0 Carb. 4 Cyl.
91 Mercury Topaz. 2.3 L 4 cyl
94 Ford Tempo 3.0 L V-6
85 Mercury Topaz 2.3 L 4 Cyl.
86 Ford Tempo 2.0 L Diesel


----------



## ebackhus

1995 Ford Taurus SHO 5-speed.


----------



## FordTempoCrazy

ebackhus said:


> 1995 Ford Taurus SHO 5-speed.



Care to trade for my 91 topaz?





j/k


----------



## Midnight Tech

FordTempoCrazy said:


> I have a bunch of cars
> 
> 92 Ford Tempo GL 2.3 L 4 Cyl.
> 84 Ford Tempo L 2.0 Carb. 4 Cyl.
> 91 Mercury Topaz. 2.3 L 4 cyl
> 94 Ford Tempo 3.0 L V-6
> 85 Mercury Topaz 2.3 L 4 Cyl.
> 86 Ford Tempo 2.0 L Diesel


What kind of mileage you get in that diesel?


----------



## FordTempoCrazy

Midnight Tech said:


> What kind of mileage you get in that diesel?


Don't know, I've only had it about a year and havn't gotten it restored and on the road yet.


----------



## V0lt

Wow johnny, do you use that as a sleeper car to blow all the ricers away?


----------



## ebackhus

FordTempoCrazy said:


> Care to trade for my 91 topaz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


Ha! You wish I'd trade it. No, my car is special to me so I won't trade it for anything.


----------



## Chipshotz

Just joined - looks like a good forum.

I drive an 05 Crossfire. My golf clubs even fit in the hatch.


----------



## Spatcher

Nice car, but if I was you I'd smudge the license plate # :wink:


----------



## Bowtie Man

*Sweet Chevy*

I drive a sweet 93 Chevy Cheyenne single cab long bed. It has Dual Flowmasters and a K&N filter. 122,000 miles and still runs an 8 sec 60. It is lowered 2 inches in the rear. My favortie part, a 1,000 watt stereo(Pioneer DEH 3700 HU, 2 Pioneer TSW 300Rs, Cadence z 1000 amp, Stinger capacitor).
It is so loud! I can out beat two Kicker Comp 15s with 1000 watt amp. Mine is only 800. Plans: new paint, rims, tires, roll pan, hood and toneau cover.


----------



## Desert_Fox01

I drive a 1994 Chevy Impala SS with a smallblock 350 LT1 engine
Srry idk how to get an image on my post


----------



## elsas96neon

*my car*

1996 dodge neon dohc red 4 door


----------



## Mullet Man

I drive a 1995 Chevy Cheyenne 1500 4X4............









And a 1993 Chevy G-20 conversion van..............









Too bad I work at a Ford dealership! :laugh:


----------



## crazijoe

Mullet Man said:


> I drive a 1995 Chevy Cheyenne 1500 4X4............
> 
> 
> And a 1993 Chevy G-20 conversion van..............
> 
> 
> Too bad I work at a Ford dealership! :laugh:


I hate to be the one that has to feed them.


----------



## Mullet Man

crazijoe said:


> I hate to be the one that has to feed them.


Chevy 4X4 gets 18 MPG
Van gets 22MPG :4-dontkno


----------



## crazijoe

I'm used to:
82 Ford EXP 36MPG
86 Toyota 4x4 28MPG


----------



## jisc123

'98 Camry


----------



## Guest

I drive a 2003 Chevy Impala 3.4 L


Mullet man THAT MUST BE BRUTAL How many have burst into flames while you were there ?


----------



## Mullet Man

tractorboy2 said:


> Mullet man THAT MUST BE BRUTAL How many have burst into flames while you were there ?


Let's just say that I chose my career path wisely!


----------



## Guest

I drive a mazda 626 v6 and the worst thing is i think i am addicted to it. When i drive a v4 i am thinking that the car has a problem )) just like the computers. 128 mb ram running XP always makes me think there is still malware in the system ))))


----------



## Leroy77

'97 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo, Black with the 6 cyl and SelectTrac. I would've liked to stick a green Streetglow neon kit on it for giggles but since it's not 100% legal I figure what the hell's the point.

Also have a Maroon '91 Olds Cutlass Ciera. Good 6 cyl engine on that. Still runs like a champ with zippy acceleration. A rear brake line burst on me a few weeks ago and I almost ran a stop sign with traffic coming, but it's ok now.


----------



## bandit109

I drive a 94 Jeep Grand Cherokee 8 cyl 4x4 ( when i'm not pushing it ) temporarily.


Recently sold my baby------72 GMC JIMMY. She was mean, I drove it to SC from TX. Had to position fuel trucks along the way !!! But it was fun. 
I've had a slew of GMC pickups.

Sounds like Mullet Man lives by the old rule " keep your friends close & enemies closer


----------



## Guest

bandit109 was that the full size blazer, with the removable fiberglass top ?
..you have to get out and lock the hubs, have you ever had to do that in deep muddy water ?


----------



## bandit109

yea..........but only when I was being arrogant & trying to run through 3 or 4 ft of mud in 2 wd !!!!! I've got some photos if I can figure out how to scan them. Last time that happened was 5 or 6 years ago & have pics . Wound up getting the pionts ign. wet & I was stuck. Took 2 Jeeps & a chevy 2 get it out ( 1st jeep had a 10k winch that broke & it was stuck--the 2nd broke the rear axle tryi'n 2 get us both out & the chevy was a wrecker !! ) .

After I grew up a little I got rid of the points for a 94 vette elec. ign. , K&N ext. air & rewired all tha crap that came with it. I wasnt able to finish the body, but mechanically it was bad a !!!

She had a 3" body lift, 8 " skyjacker susp 35" x 14.5" tsl thornbird tires on 15x10 hellcat wheels, & OH YEA CONVERTIBLE.

THIS WAS THE ONLY TRUCK I HAVE EVER HAD OR SEEN THAT DIDN'T GET STUCK AS LONG AS IT WAS RUNNING!!!!!!!

The only problem was that by the time I spent the cash to make it reliable, I never took it off-road .


----------



## Guest

The only pickup i had was a Ford F-250 it was 2 wheeldrive, I was in the process of putting in posi-traction, i think it had a 440 or 460 ci v8. I bought it used, it had cattle mirrors, the last year before they made then illegal.


----------



## crazijoe

tractorboy2 said:


> I bought it used, it had cattle mirrors, the last year before they made then illegal.


cattle mirrors ??????


----------



## w00t

soon to drive a 2002 toyata tacoma 4 banger extra cab


----------



## NovaRod

A 72 Nova, what else? :grin:


----------



## jrm66

66 Nova SS- what else :grin:


----------



## crazijoe

Just picked up an 89 Grand Am for 50 bones. 
I'm set for winter.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Hi,

I drive a 2001 GMC 4 X 4 Sonoma Extra Cab and a 2004 BUICK Rendezvous SUV all-wheel drive. (both white)

I live up a long driveway (1/8 mile +) on top of a high hill in the snowy midwest. No all-wheel drive or 4X4.......no go up hill......no go home.......freeze to death at the bottom of my driveway trying to get up the hill. Oh, also drive a New Holland Tractor with a snow blade and front loader scoop to keep the snow less than hip deep to heap big Indian.


----------



## Guest

jrm66 was that a chevy II ?
in the 1970's when i worked for Chevrolet, a lady gave me a ChevyII cause they would not giver her anything for it in a trade in. I think it was a 64'


----------



## yustr

Tumbleweed36 said:


> No all-wheel drive or 4X4 or rental car .......no go up hill......no go home.......freeze to death at the bottom of my driveway trying to get up the hill.


I added one!!! :laugh:


----------



## W00TsP0P

It's a 2000 and you wish!


----------



## tummypony86

2002 S10 pickup


----------



## jiki

*Ford Scrorpio*

Ford Scorpio 2.0 1985



Sajjad Shah
http://www.paketierung.de
http://www.cleverits.com


----------



## DeFcOn

1960 Ford F-100,midnight purple metallic,flowmaster exhaust,V8 titan


----------



## MotorCityMadMan

*Hello every one*

_Hello every one: Thank you for inviting me into your family here at Tech Support. I'm driving a 88 Caddy DeVille with 275000 miles on the old girl._


----------



## V0lt

275k? You're probably a record holder.

I was talking to my dad last night about how unfortunate it is that it costs less to buy a new car in most cases than it does to repair an old one that's on its last legs. It's a real shame that you can't just overhaul it like you could back in the day. I wish I had been there for that.


----------



## crazijoe

What's even more amazing is the savings and rebates of a brand new Chevy 3/4 ton pickup today is equal to the price tag of a brand new 3/4 ton truck back in '76.


----------



## Jeffd7174

1974 Chevy Camaro,Type Lt-Z28, i restored from ground up 650+ HP, w/ demon 750 dbl pump, TH350 Tranny, 3.73 rear gears, with lots of extras here and there


----------



## crazijoe

Jeffd7174 said:


> 1974 Chevy Camaro,Type Lt-Z28, i restored from ground up 650+ HP, w/ demon 750 dbl pump, TH350 Tranny, 3.73 rear gears, with lots of extras here and there


I like the '74. First year of the new body, last year of the flat back window. 
Does yours have the big fat Z-28 stripes that goes all the way across the top of the car?


----------



## Rod_N

Jaguar XK


----------



## v-six

A while back my brother turned down an opportunity that I'll never forgive him for. Has a friend that does car restorations for fun.. Had totally put a '69 Mustang fastback back together... and offered it to him at a price too low to mention. God I would've loved to drive that car.


----------



## Jeffd7174

crazijoe said:


> I like the '74. First year of the new body, last year of the flat back window.
> Does yours have the big fat Z-28 stripes that goes all the way across the top of the car?


I Gotta give you credit most ppl dont know of the window change on the 74 to the semi-wrap on the 75 +up, and no it doesnt have the stripes on it i have redone it and painted for the 2nd time in the last 4 years, and yes i stripped it all the way to bare metal before each paint job, it was nice both times but the 1st time i just didnt like the way that in super sunny days it was so red that you could almost see it as a bit of orange, that color was called formula red from sherwin williams, (i did take an award with it @ a show) but now i think i like it like this its called ruby red pearl, also Shr Wil, But it has a real nice effect from the sun, i will scan some before and after pics when i get the opp, or even just make a web site of the documented restoration, have a good 1


----------



## Deja-vue

*My Car:*

2003 ML 500
:wink:


----------



## Grove

Well my vehicle of transport is the same thing as a car ...except slower ... and more tiring .. :grin:


----------



## Blueagle

*My vehicle*

It's and 89' f-150 with 249,000 miles on it.. with a L6 engine.. It works pretty good but I hope it keeps going a long time.. I do maintain it pretty good..






​


----------



## pinkmetal

i drive alil pink go cart and it goes up to 120 mph...haha jk


----------



## Flatiron

2005 Dodge Grand Caravan 14,400+ miles


----------



## bdemonbr

I'm not sure what year it is something in the late 70's I think, and it's probably got over a billion miles on it :grin:


----------



## bdemonbr

Fox said:


> I was talking to my dad last night about how unfortunate it is that it costs less to buy a new car in most cases than it does to repair an old one that's on its last legs. It's a real shame that you can't just overhaul it like you could back in the day. I wish I had been there for that.


Oh yes..those days aren't too far gone - I've owned probably 8 cars and have gotten them all cheap cause I bought them with either no motor or a dead one. But an "old" car for kids turning 16 nowadays will still probably have a computer and fuel injection which will make the whole fixup process a little more complex than just a smallblock chevy with a four barrel :sayyes:


----------



## bughunta

A Citroen Picasso 2.0Hdi year 2002. And SHOCK-HORROR!!, it's a DIESEL! Coming your way soon guys, so get ready for it... and not diesel as in noisy, smelly, big trucks either....

Around town I get just over 45mpg and on the motorway, close to 60mpg...delicious!

If you never heard of such a contraption, here's a few pics (of my pic)

http://www.channel4.com/4car/best-in-class/used/compact-mpv-2.html

bug


----------



## Ramchand

Honda accord 1992 EX-R , canadian model.


----------



## sonyaflower

*My wheels*

1) 1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo - which has been rolled, repaired and being driven daily in the Wisconsin Cold. 

2) 2002 Chevrolet Camaro Z28 - 35th Anniversary

3) 2003 Chevrolet Corvette Z06 - 50th Anniversary :heartlove 

4) 2005 Harley Custom Sportster - which had to be lowered 2" so that I could at least reach the ground while standing on it. It's hard when you are only 5' tall!

The last three are garaged as soon as bad weather is predicted... that's Wisconsin for ya!


----------



## !! Grand Am !!

2000 Pontiac Grand Am GT1

More pics & info here


----------



## wittom

Hello all. 

I'm new to these boards. I know more about vehicles than computers. I'm here to find help for my ailing Toshiba lap top. I'm going to do some searching around before I start asking questions but figured I'd say hello.

This winter I drive a '92 Ford Taurus. Got it cheap, runs great. Not a looker.

In the good weather I drive an '04 Ford F150 SVT Lightning. Looks great, pretty quick. Gas hog. FUN!

I spend most of my computer time in the message boards at www.F150Online.com 

It's a great resourse for these trucks.

By the way, Tom here.


----------



## superflysmith

wittom said:


> In the good weather I drive an '04 Ford F150 SVT Lightning. Looks great, pretty quick. Gas hog. FUN!



Hi Tom,
Gotta love those gas guzzlers. I'm averaging 13mpg with my Grand Cherokee hemi 5.7 :sayno: But it too is a lot of fun except that I always have my wife yelling to slow down. 
The on ramps are the best.


----------



## wittom

superflysmith said:


> The on ramps are the best.


I agree. Driving a powerful vehicle brings new meaning to the term "merge".


----------



## irvine14

2004 civic ex.. pretty much this one:








gonna trade in for last rsx-s, once it comes out!


----------



## pugsta

modded 106 GTI in sundance yellow...

full shoot here: http://www.cartorque.co.uk/gallery/index.php?id_rub=30


----------



## pruey

*Vectra 2.5-v6*

Here's mine chaps..


----------



## donie

*Ford scorpio*

:4-dontkno :4-dontkno cracking car but a bugger to run as i live in scotland 2.5 diesal best car ive ever had wish i could have a word with 2 jags about fual and tax prices thats the budget for you


----------



## Inactive

do scooters count?


----------



## forcifer

a John Deere lawn mower.....


----------



## Launchnet

*1961 Chrysler 300 G In Perfect Condition*

Wow! What A Car. Take a look at my site www.openoursite.com and it will be the first car displayed on the home page.

It's Red
It's Big
It's a 413 engine with 2 - 4 barrel carbs
Swivel seats
wide white walls
Restored to 100% original
Push buttons for everything

I got my dream car.

By the way, I'm not in the business of selling classic cars. I just like to own them and drive them.


----------



## V0lt

The first car I ever own will probably be a 2004 or 2005 Volkswagen Jetta TDI. I'd like to find one with the older body style as they are a little less...well ugly. We're leasing the value edition (a 2.5 liter deal) now, and while it gets decent mileage, it's just not fun to drive because it's an automatic. Plus I tend to shift early anyway, so I might as well get a car with an engine that digs that.


----------



## wetherby

*Z-24 Cavalier*

I have a '98 Cavalier Z-24 with a 5-speed that I bought new, and I still love it!


----------



## tehdigit

I have a 01 Subaru Impreza 2.5 RS 

i loo muh carrr
specially with the wrx turbo engine in her


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

2003 Mercedes Benz C230 Kompressor Coupe










Meh it's automatic, but it has Shiftronic (I can put it into semi-manual if I want - shifting w/out a clutch, almost manual performance.) It's a 4 cyl , but turboed. Pretty fast, but not spectacular. (0-60 in 7.1... better than my old car --> 12) I put a custom sound system in it - Rockford Fosgate/Alpine w/ 10" RF sub - it's all leather, 17" rims, nearly fully loaded.


----------



## mallard32

I have two cars, the first a 2007 ford interceptor and the second is a 2007Ford F-150 both are in black, if you can guess what i do for a living ill give you a cookie :grin: haha



http://images7.fotki.com/v106/photos/3/34575/137750/99LFFotki-th.jpg

http://www.lakecityfordland.com/library/images/org/6722/Ford-F150-2005_Black.jpg


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

Oh oh oh!! I know!! You are a.........




Police officer! 

I so clever.


----------



## mallard32

close enough cookie fo you im a trooper 



Heres a cookie http://www.nothingbutcrumbs.com/images/cookie_care.jpg


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

Oh goodie goodie. I love cookies.

*munch munch*


----------



## TrancerDeeJay

Does any of you know what a Dacia looks like ?


----------



## vaio

Yup, been to Romania:grin: 

Oh, and I don't drive :laugh:


----------



## Zazula

Yeah, of course we do. And we also know the original Renault models that the Dacia cars were modelled after.

I've also been to Romania a few times and I know there's one thing scariest than the Dacia car... the cabbie behind the wheel! :laugh:


----------



## TrancerDeeJay

Yeah  I have a '97 Dacia atm ) Maybe I'll manage to get somethng else... maybe a Volkswagen or something....


----------



## beershz

*cars*

hi all this is my baby tt supra aerotop

b*gger pics wont resize


----------



## TurnItOffAndOn

Good grief - I'm obviously too dull. I've got a two year old VW Golf TDi. It's blue, it's reliable and it does aout 25,000 miles per year. I need something reliable with that mileage. I've had German cars for the last 15 years or so, first BMWs then VWs. I've been happy with all of them.


----------



## Joefireline

Well, at the moment I can't drive as I am too young... I just ride this:








It gets me around, with a nice amount of suspension, and nice brakes!


----------



## accidentprone

currently as of now, i drive nothing, recently lost my license (NOT A DWI!) I have owned a few cars though and road a bike for a little
99 Honda Civic DX Coupe, Milano Red full custom system (3 MA Audio 12" XE's JL 1000.1 Amp, alpine speakers all around with jl 400.4 amp, and clarion HU) intake, exhaust, suspension, wheels etc. not that quick but looked good for a while
97 Honda Civic EX Coupe, white, more of a show car, with 2 XE's custom ported box with crappy Profile amp and same head unit, halo projector headlamps, led undercariage kit, altezza tail lights, 
recently drove a 2000 Honda Civic EX till my girlly left
I walk everywhere as of now cept when the rents are home and let me use the 02 VW Passat

as you can tell im more into the car electronic thing then the computer, anyone needs help with that im always available just PM me i design systems too!


----------



## daamon_vexion

i currently drive an 03 Neon SXT.. lame i know, but am working on fixing up a 1988 Mitsubishi Starion. goal is 300whp by the time i am finished


----------



## paul richardson

*Ford 1971 Australian Xy Gt*

This model was the fastest 4 door in the world back in '71, i rebuilt it from the ground up 2 years ago..its my pride and joy.


----------



## daamon_vexion

here is my baby
and what i wish i could drive on the road *sigh*


----------



## SintheticNature

I'm new and all, but a total auto enthusiast so I'm going to love this section. I had a '92 Talon TSI awd turbo that I drive/race that used to be one of the top 20 fastest in the U.S., dynoing at 596awhp with and 603 ft lbs torque. It's now had a lot taken off and is my daily driver but still has around 350-400awhp. I also have an '06 BMW 330 ci, white with black convertible top and beige interior. Been thinking of buying a C5 for another daily driver but still unsure, so I'm still looking.


----------



## daamon_vexion

oh btw the cars on the trailer... the first three have roughly 200 hp with a weight of 1319lbs  pretty fast seeing as how they are way light, however the last car.. now that is my baby... 450whp in a car that weighs 1600lbs, oh btw these are only driven on dirt so ya...


----------



## SintheticNature

daamon_vexion said:


> oh btw the cars on the trailer... the first three have roughly 200 hp with a weight of 1319lbs  pretty fast seeing as how they are way light, however the last car.. now that is my baby... 450whp in a car that weighs 1600lbs, oh btw these are only driven on dirt so ya...


Those all sound like a LOT of fun. One of my best friends has a Civic VX hatchback that weighs 2300 lbs with 600whp on it, so it's a beast. I love light cars with high hp, tons of fun.


----------



## vaio

I walk, or use public transport :grin:


----------



## JeremyC

Mine. Unfortunetly it now has bird poo from being under a tree with berries in it.


----------



## chinacat

I think it's a '91 Volvo.


----------



## Geekgirl

2000 Pontiac Grand Am GT


----------



## Midnight Tech

Nice car Geekgirl!


----------



## ericman45

Well, I got a 97 Grand Am GT, since its not the easiest thing to mod i have mainly just tweaked with the sound system
Got two Toxic Audio 12" subs in the back (800 watts RMS a piece and 1600 max watts)
Pioneer 6x9's in the back with Alpine 6x4's up front. 
JVC head unit
Amp powering the four interior speakers and an 800 watt RMS toxic audio amp powering the subs with 1600 watts max. 
17" Chrome Rims 
and i just got flowmasters put on a week and a half ago. 
Not too bad of a ride


----------



## Geekgirl

Thanks Midnight Tech

Question: I want to install those cool lights underneath my car, ya know the ones that glow at night, how hard is it to install those and what does it involve? Would I be able to do this or do I need get a man to do this :tongue:
I do have some experience working on vehicles, I used to drop engines in vehicles some years ago. I always worked on my own car but the older ones were always easier to work on, now you got all that crap under the hood and I wouldnt know where to find the sparkplugs now :laugh:

Actually I still have a 1967 Plymouth Barracuda in my garage.....what a classic


----------



## ericman45

Hey GeekGirl, 

I actually have some green streetglow neon underneath my car. I installed them with my dad and it only took four or so hours but thats with talking and messing around. Its really easy, they come with instructions. The hardest part is getting the wire past the firewall in your car to plug in your switch.


----------



## crazijoe

Geekgirl said:


> Actually I still have a 1967 Plymouth Barracuda in my garage.....what a classic


Let me know when you are ready to sell.

You might want to check with your local laws on the lights.
Here in Nebraska it is illegal to have the lights under the car.


----------



## Fr4665

1987 BMW 520i either mods to come or new car (would like a turbo diesel  )

drove before 1975 BMW 2002 120whp 130wftlbs, ansa racing full exhaust,tii headers,k&n airintake system,weber carb 3436 i believe hand tuned,b and g race springs and bielstein sport shocks. sold the car


----------



## David PM

2005 Mazda 6 
2005 Triumph Speedmaster (Motorbike if you are confused)


----------



## Geekgirl

> Let me know when you are ready to sell.


I've been ready, it has a 340 4-speed, 3.91 posi, ....not sure what else you would want to know...make offer


----------



## crazijoe

Is it a notch back or a fast back?


----------



## Geekgirl

Fastback


----------



## crazijoe

Your killing me here. Shoot me a price.


----------



## ericman45

Oh ya, those lights under the car are illegal here in Cali They are for "show" use only


----------



## Geekgirl

Illegal here too, they will only get put on while the car is parked


----------



## v-six

My little xA. Mine's a dark blue instead though. Did some searching and got my hands on a manual tranny... not so easy to find in this model :sigh: I'll post a real picture when I get the digital rebel :grin:


----------



## i6power

1978 F150 with a good ol' 300 straight 6. Shes on little 33x10.50s right now cause im too cheap too replace them. It is quite the beast none the less, once i get pics up you will understand. Thats the work truck/ pull out stuck friends truck.
The other one is a 1970 Firebird, its a work in progress.


----------



## Speedle

9C1 Chevy Caprice


----------



## Brownievtec

I drive a 86 toyota supra, Set up for Drifting


----------



## Dark54

*HSV Clubsport R8*

Have a Holden Special Vehicle (HSV) Clubsport R8 5.7 Litre Chevy Motor. Took a couple of pictures in the caryard when I picked it up.


----------



## Fr4665

bad pics


----------



## Dark54

Fr4665 said:


> bad pics


Try again, they worked on the preview.


----------



## chauffeur2

Hi Everyone,
I just chimed in on this, so I'd thought you'd like to see what we have in our household......They are both FORDS [of course!]
Unfortunately, I've never been one for taking pics of my cars, so you'll have to have the ones from Ford Australia.

My wife and I just grab whichever is not blocked in the driveway.

I prefer their one. :laugh:







This is called a "Fairlane"







This is the "Ford Territory"


----------



## daamon_vexion

the equivalent of nothing, because somehow australia manages to get their own cars, when the rest of the world shares the ford cars.. hows that work?


----------



## Fr4665

yeah *** but thers different fords and even toyota camrys in germany ... and damn fuel efficient with like 1.3 liter engines lol


----------



## mrcon

Rover 25,year 2000, 1.4


----------



## tmounk

I have a 97 Accord SE 2dr Red with over 160K, w/srings, intake rims, exc. Had it since 99, my wife drives it now. I drive a 03 350z silverstone with 36K miles since last year.

Sorry no pics...


----------



## chauffeur2

The main reason that we have 'different' models of Fords™ here in Australia is, because we are such a large country; the vehicles are built for the road conditions here. [They are both economical too.]

Ford Australia operates independently to Ford USA for that very reason...plus I think that its great that we are 'individualistic' here in "The Land Down Under"! :smile:

The 'Fairlane' is a 'top of the range' highway sedan, [I guess you guys/girls in the USA would call it a limousine]; whereas the 'Territory' is an AWD/4WD vehicle designed for both on-road and off-road use, whilst still having the 'creature comforts'....so we have the best of both worlds in our house. :wave:


----------



## crazijoe

chauffeur2 said:


> Ford Australia operates independently to Ford USA for that very reason...plus I think that its great that we are 'individualistic' here in "The Land Down Under"! :smile:


I believe GM's division down there is Holden. Am I correct?


----------



## chauffeur2

crazijoe said:


> I believe GM's division down there is Holden. Am I correct?


YES SIR...and they make [in my opinion] rubbish!!...62% plastic.

:laugh:


----------



## crazijoe

That's interesting. Most of the cars in the US are made of plastic so we're used to that. I do know that in the US, the Pontiac GTO is built on the same platform as the Holden Monaro.


----------



## chauffeur2

crazijoe said:


> That's interesting. Most of the cars in the US are made of plastic so we're used to that. I do know that in the US, the Pontiac GTO is built on the same platform as the Holden Monaro.


I hate to tell you Joe, but that _is_ the Australian Made Holden Monaro, that's been rebadged for the US market.

Incidently GMH here in Australia [in fact the factory is about 10Kms or 4½ miles from my home] have discontinued the Monaro after reviving the model from 10 years ago, having said that, I'm not sure if they are still making them exclusively for the overseas [from Australia that is] market, but I can find out if you like. :smile:


----------



## crazijoe

chauffeur2 said:


> Incidently GMH here in Australia [in fact the factory is about 10Kms or 4½ miles from my home] have discontinued the Monaro after reviving the model from 10 years ago, having said that, I'm not sure if they are still making them exclusively for the overseas [from Australia that is] market, but I can find out if you like. :smile:


That's intersting because GM pulled the plug on it for the 2007 year stating that the car did not meet certian safety requirements. They are suppose to bring it back out in 2008 from a factory in the US. 
http://www.allcargarage.com/2008-pontiac-gto.html
Check into this because I wondering if the discontinuation of the Monaro is the real reason they did not produce one for the 2007 year.


----------



## chauffeur2

crazijoe said:


> That's intersting because GM pulled the plug on it for the 2007 year stating that the car did not meet certian safety requirements. They are suppose to bring it back out in 2008 from a factory in the US.
> http://www.allcargarage.com/2008-pontiac-gto.html
> Check into this because I wondering if the discontinuation of the Monaro is the real reason they did not produce one for the 2007 year.


*Hi Joe,
According to my 'snooping', the reason that the Holden Monaro production was discontinued, was because GMH here made a substancial loss from its joint purchase of "Daewoo" in Korea. [about $AUD76million]
As a result, the production costs for the Monaro were far too high for it to be competitive on the open market here in Australia. 
The base model for 2007 was going to be in the region of $AUD 59,600 [$USD 45,000 (aprox)], plus its total sales were down to only 12,560 in 2005/2006. (July to June) 
GMH had already stock-piled over 109,000 of them at their Elizabeth Plant here in Sth Australia. 
It was decided to re-badge them all for the overseas markets until such time as the stocks were run out. [which they have now only got about 200 left.]
The Ford equivelant [the XR6 & XR8 Falcon] base model starts at$AUD 29,888 and does not expect to have any future competition from GMH.
Having said that, the Holden Commodore is now the only production vehicle that's coming out of the Elizabeth Plant, albiet in various 4 door versions. [It too is being rebadged for the overseas markets, primarily (I'm told) for the Middle East and other markets in Europe and possibly the US.]
So my sources are telling me that Pontiac are giving you guys in the US a load of "Porky Pies" lies regarding the reasons behind the discontinuance of the GTHO (or whatever they named it) there. :laugh:
The Elizabeth Plant used to be a 24/7 3-shifted operation, but it scaled back to a 16-hour 5day-a-week operation, with job losses totalling around 1,700 out of a total workforce that was 6,500 because of the Daewoo 'bale-out'.
So there's the story from one of the 'insiders' at GMH.*
:wave:


----------



## LadyKiara

I drive a 98' Chevy Cavalier. I love my little car, bright red and newly painted from the accident. LOL.
LadyKiara


----------



## Kalim

Yeah right! ( http://g.msn.com/0NL34072/2841 )

I'll list it when I can get back home to get some shots of em. RR is in there.


----------



## stelmer

I've just got a company car. 2004 Peugeot 206 1.4 HDi (Diesel)

0-60 eventually :laugh:


----------



## The Beef

Ratty old Plymouth Voyager from 1995. I hate it, and it hates me.


----------



## Guest

Hey,

I currently drive an '04 f350, I am working on a little 4 cylinder 97 eclipse whenever the autoparts store gets the starter in I will be using the eclipse more for fuel costs these days

I got rid of my 91 cavalier a year ago because It just stopped dead on the interstate and I didnt want to spend money on such an old car.


----------



## carsey

When I start to drive. In less than a year im getting a Peugeot 106 (anything under the 1.4quicksilver model, too high on insurance).

Look at the modified ones for a look im wanting:
http://images.google.co.uk/images?s...resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=peugeot+106&spell=1


----------



## Guest

carsey said:


> When I start to drive. In less than a year im getting a Peugeot 106 (anything under the 1.4quicksilver model, too high on insurance).
> 
> Look at the modified ones for a look im wanting:
> http://images.google.co.uk/images?s...resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=peugeot+106&spell=1


I have 2 really old peugeot racing bicycles that still work good, i know im random


----------



## Zazula

Does "drive" in this thread's title include flying, too?


----------



## monkeyfr

I'm very heavily into cars. I have a Camaro and my wife has a Tiburon. We also have a Chevy truck. I've been road racing since I could drive and currently I've got a couple Fiat X-1/9's. Don't laugh at the Fiats!!! I can hear you! lol... They're actually VERY good track cars. I'm a mod on a sports car forum and a majority of the members are teenagers so they all think that if it's not a Lamborghini, a Ferrari, or cost at least 100 grand then it's crap. It's quite fun teaching them a bit of reality. lol...


----------



## Zazula

I know what you mean, monkeyfkker; my second car was a Peugeot 205GTi 1.9 (130HP for 780kgrs), made to full GroupN specs with the original Peugeot Sport (PTS at that time) parts. The greatest love.....


----------



## RZA

here is what mine looks like.

Found this pic on the web, but it's the exact same in everyway..Except mine is the 4 door gt1.


----------



## Schoning

Well, I drive my car which is a '94 Holden Berlina, Mum's car which is a '00 Mercedes c200 kompressor, and my dad's car which is an R-32 Nissan Skyline GT-R with 300 kW at the wheels which runs high 10's. Only work done to it is low forged comp pistons, hks gt25/30 turbos, 4 inch exhaust system with 5in tip, chip, apexi pod filters and hks dump pipes.  And i'm only on my "L"'s


----------



## wtjosaas

I don't drive it much but I have a 1969 Pontiac Firebird.


----------



## RZA

wtjosaas said:


> I don't drive it much but I have a 1969 Pontiac Firebird.


I love it!! American Muscle! It looks sweet.
Whats the horse power on that? And the engine?


----------



## wtjosaas

This is not the actual car that I have. If you would like pics I could email them to you. It has a 454 chev motor but I'm not positive on the horsepower because the motor was in it when I purchased the car, probably around 475 horse. I did completely restore the car myself.


----------



## RZA

Awesome! I love that kinda stuff. Soon as I move into a house with a garage..I'm gona get my hands on something and try a restore job. Maybe a HemiCuda


----------



## wtjosaas

Here it is.


----------



## RZA

It's mint!!!


----------



## jsto

*Jacked up Excursion*

He lifted it, I get to drive it. :grin: 

~jill


----------



## Midnight Tech

wtjosaas said:


> View attachment 10558
> 
> 
> Here it is.


Niiiiiiice! 
Everybody in your neighborhood decide to get together and have a car show?


----------



## wtjosaas

Actually the picture *was* taken in front of my house. There is a car show every year for the town festival.


Wayne


----------



## Mehmet_koc

My baby is a 2005 Citroen C4 1.6HDI


----------



## omegax

i got a 97 tahoe, 350ci gets around 260 horse, in a couple months when i get some money saved i plan on putin in dynomax exhaust system, cold air intake, throttle body spacer, and a supershcarger, 21 inch rims, air ride suspension, lowering kit, billet grille, see through crhome tail lights, spyder head lights, and im gonna fill the back wit subs.:smile:


----------



## [email protected]

1994 Mustang GT drop top

currently wrecked... being rebuilt... 

mods to be-

95 Cobra R hood
Cobra front bumper cover
17x10.5 DD blk bullitts in the rear, 17x9 up front
Bilsteen shocks / struts 
Eibach springs
Mustang Motorsports Subframe connectors
Mustang Motorsports Caster Camber Plates
Mustang Motorsports torsion bar
Mustang Motorsports coil over up front 
iron gt40 heads
3.73s
pro 5.0 shifter
Borla catback
Mac off road H pipe
Mac equal length shorty headers

oh... and 150 shot of nitrous and a dyno tune


----------



## STINEHART

Wow.. sweet ride.

I can't believe I started this thread in 2004 and it's still going.. Sweeeet.
Keep on Driving folks. Drive safe! 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## koala

Here's mine, a 3 year old silver Hyundai Tiburon Coupe. Don't know anything about it's engine size, top speed or brake horse power. I was looking for a new car and saw one of these out on the road and thought "I'm having that!"


----------



## markgray

I've got an E38 BMW 740i


----------



## stompiegsi

white 2003 corsa c GSI 1.8 8v, fully customed
:1angel:


----------



## Diamondsleeper

http://www.preludepower.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238871&page=4&highlight=b21a This is my Ride 1991 Honda Prelude. Revuilt it myself.


----------



## flash123

My car is a 1969 Chevelle Malibu 350/300, I am the original owner.


----------



## Sier

I just bought a 2006 Honda Civic Si 
Wow, car is fast, I'm in love.. 
but now.. i'm ******  $450 for 5 yrs.. lol


----------



## 88accord

Who know a little somethin about hondas


----------



## 88accord

I just bought an 88 honda accord for 300


----------



## Classic Muscle

Not Only Drive them, But we build them.

We love what we do! So! What if you can pick your dream car and get it new! Brand New!

go see: www.myspace.com/classicmuscle13

I can build anything you want Brand New!
My company and I would like to know what everybodies Dream Car is, maybe I can find a way, (if you guys can help) to make some of those Dreams come true. (FREE) Yes!

1. I need computer and software guys to help in the ADVERTISING.
2. Get a list from every guy what their Dream Car is!
3. Get the Advertising out of it.

If we can get all this, Classic Muscle would be willing to build your Dream Car for free!

Any Ideas?

Thanks
Mike
Classic Muscle/founder


----------



## soldiergrl91w

Here she is!:heartlove


----------



## Brandon35holl

I moved to the verde valley in AZ. about three years ago and have been lookin for a cheap 4x4 since i got here. My last car was a 1988 toyota supercharged mr2. That care was more fun than i can express with my limited vocab... After three and a half years of driving around arizona, california, and nevada in a car that sat so low i couldn't pass over a knocked down soda can without dragging it under the car i was ready to go with something that had some clearance.There are lots of dirt roads around here that looked like fun. I had a 94 toyota 2wd for awhile but because of title problem i decided to play Ivan Stuart with it, (the 2wd does not jump so well im afraid, no front suspension travel ). Anyways i found a 1990 jeep cherokee for $250.00 but it has some mech. problems, but for that price im not complaining...


----------



## Tyketto

Here's mine. 2000 LS1 Firebird Formula.
Heads and cam. 413 horses to the wheels and 392 rear wheel torque.

Getting the front tires off the ground.









Getting ready to run down the quarter mile.









This would've been a good pic but my buddy couldn't keep still.


----------



## will2992

currently driving a citroen saxo 1.1 which isnt the fastest of things top end but is a nippy little thing. Loving the hyundai, they are lovely cars, hoping to get one as my next car. Probably 98 coupe 1.6 16v as i havent got much money


----------



## urbtree

transit van


----------



## devil lady

07 Nissan Navara dual cab, Nissan X-Trail before that.


----------



## fredolm

I go 4x4 rock crawling in my '95 Jeep ZJ (Grand Cherokee). It gets a little bashed up, but hey, it's fun. See for yourself. 














































Looks like fun, huh?

Fred


----------



## mclaren

1996 black celica gt 4 with only a clutch replacement so far


----------



## Marlene2

I drive a silver 2002 Kia Sportage Ragtop. LOVE IT!


----------



## jaggerwild

2003 Malibu :4-dontkno,
Hey classic, if I get the car does the model come with it?


----------



## rockshox203

I drive a very fuel efficient 2004 ford f250 lol at almost 8 mpg lol. And I also drive a 1992 lean mean ford taurus machine wagon that runs great and only needed a new starter and thermostat in its life.


----------



## FallingRock

Hi,I am new to the forum. I drive a 2005 Audi A6 3.2 Tiptronic, love it, but I need new ties and want to know what are the best tires for the car. Any help?


----------



## Zazula

koala said:


> Here's mine, a 3 year old silver Hyundai Tiburon Coupe. Don't know anything about it's engine size, top speed or brake horse power. I was looking for a new car and saw one of these out on the road and thought "I'm having that!"


Hyundai Coupe is called "Tiburon" in Britain? :laugh: Anyhow, koala, my dad has one of those in black. It's funny, because people regard it as an obvious mismatch (he's 70). :grin:


----------



## koala

No, I only found out while googling for pictures that it's called the Tiburon in America. We just call it a Hyundai Coupe. It's a nice little car after the engine and chip upgrades (which I don't understand but my brother does).

My dad's 65 and drives a Suburu Imprezza. When will they grow up? :laugh:


----------



## Zazula

Engine and chip upgrades... Subaru Imprezzas pushed to the limit... Boy, if I had kept just 10% of all the money I've spent on cars in my life, I'd be a wealthy person now... :sayno:


----------



## Kalim

Zazula said:


> Engine and chip upgrades... Subaru Imprezzas pushed to the limit... Boy, if I had kept just 10% of all the money I've spent on cars in my life, I'd be a wealthy person now... :sayno:


Well Zazula, then you'd miss _at least_ 10% of your life, wouldn't you. :grin:

I would never count automotive budget as equity held TBH, it's pre-determined to spending 12 months before it's arrival. :laugh:


----------



## rainbo55

I own a 96 Honda Civic HX Coupe, I got from a friend for $1.00...it is my baby..no snow for her...I have a 90 Subaru Legacy AWD Wagon that I drive..I just finished putting head gaskets, water pumps, timing belts, and all that good stuff on it last year..2nd Sub motor that I done...I love working on Honda's...I would love to find a 87 Honda Prelude Si again..wish that I had never gotten rid of mine...


----------



## Octane2097

2005 Seat Ibiza FR TDI PD130


----------



## Flatiron

Wow, this thread has been going on over 2 years now!
A lot of nice vehicles and play toys from everyone!!:grin:

My Mini Van should last me the rest of my life or till the Lord calls me home!
Bought it used in June of 05 with 12,200 miles on it for $17,000, but here's the kicker. The conversion package from VMI was $25,000! The state helped helped out 5,000, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to afford it. Only have 24,800 miles on it now.
God has really Blessed me!!

Look forward to seeing some more vehicles here!









Little bigger pic


----------



## briealeida

2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser.

Loaded. I love it!
Mine is black cherry, like this one: http://www.ajeepthing.com/images/2007-fj-cruiser.jpg


----------



## mikmabz

My ride is a Black Sand Pearl Toyota Matrix '07 . Luv it!


----------



## Devildriver

im driving a 97 pontiac sunfire right now. its good on gas and gets me where i need to go, for now. i also have a 1987 monte carlo ss that i am about to put on the road. bodys great, no rust, high output 305, cant wait to hit the pavement in it.


----------



## mattlock

03 Dodge Dakota Quad Cad 4x4, 70 VW Beatle, 82 Harley FXR . Wife drives a 02 Pontiac Sunfire.


----------



## magnaflow12

A 2006 Chevy Avalanche


----------



## wrestlingnrj

Currently driving a 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee, will be sold in next 3 months and purchasing a 95 Toyota Supra or 67 Pontiac GTO.


----------



## Five-0

1998 Chevy Malibu, blue neons under the dash and under the seats


----------



## Jay12

I aint passed legally cus of age mainly, get me, but I drove a toyota celica GT4 down a blind an steep hill for testing a year ago which got me in some GREAT crappy trouble :grin: Look yo, a car is a somethin you *CANNOT* keep a male away from regardless of age. :sayyes: 
Anyyyyway I can drive my moms range rover td6 as well...i think so anyway. I've done a u-turn an a reverse u-turn in it an parked it in our garage way from street backwards an forwards no problemo (when she wasn't there) :grin: She knows about it for a while (neighbors grassed ) an I got my sanctions so its all cool now. Just wait till I get on a pro race track, watch this space! I mean it.

I gotta wait till its all legal by tis governments law now. I go track racing in buggy an go karts anyway. 50mph restricted ones max. :frown:


----------



## Texkonc

2004 Ford Exploder XLT V8, Silver and grey interior


----------



## damen

I drive a '99 Corvette and an '06 Ninja 500R. My wife has an '06 Evo IX MR SE.


----------



## boost202

I have a 1989 Ford Telstar TX5 which is my project car and a 1994 Opel Astra which is my daily hack car since I cant drive my Ford - gone for a rebuild http://www.cardomain.com/id/Blusube - my cars and some Ive worked on


----------



## BattleCruiser

2001 Honda Accord EX V6


----------



## Rockafeller

Sis: 1996 Pontiac Sunfire
Dad: 2000 Dodge Ram
Mom: 1999 Dodge caravan


----------



## willdeau

At present a '02 Toyota Tacoma Xtra Cab SR5.

Before that a Toyota
Before that a Toyota
Before that a Toyota 
and before that, let me see, a bicycle. Was to young to drive.


----------



## windows271

Peugeot 206 cc 2002 and Hyundai Coupe 2002, prefer driving the coupe more than the peugeot. Also getting Lancer EX GT soon


----------



## ashumann12

1997 Freightliner FLD 112, M11 Cummins engine, Super 10 trans with 1,666,159mi...see sig.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Well i drove a 94 nissan altima and 94 Hynda Scoup for a while, one i got with a bad head gasket (nissan) but it always had the power it needed, but one day another person drove it and killed it, then me other car just sold since im in college and cant drive now. 
Other than that i steal my moms 92 Pathfinder but that has a 200 watt sony receiver and about 600 watt 2 10" subs in the back so it is about one of the loudest cars in my area


----------



## comp1

Hello ray:

I like to drive ALTO.


----------



## alistairgill

i drive a rover 45.. Its not as bad as you think!
http://www.austin-rover.co.uk/press/mgrov45_1.jpg


----------



## ebackhus

Austin like Austin-Healey? I also saw MG down at the bottom. If so then that's one extremely-well crafted vehicle.


----------



## DZI388

I drive a 2002 GMC Sierra ext cab with 140,000 miles. It is mainly stock but except for the cobra CB with dual antennas and 10" speakers in the back. My other one is a 2005 Mercury Grand Marquis with 20,000 miles. I just recently bought the Mercury, my version of an fuel efficient daily driver :grin: Both have small block V8's.


----------



## Mxopre

VW Phaeton ray::heartlove


----------



## ashumann12

ashumann12 said:


> 1997 Freightliner FLD 112, M11 Cummins engine, Super 10 trans with 1,666,159mi...see sig.


----------



## kolevich

I drive Honda Civic VII 2004 year of issue an I am absolutely happy with this marvelous car!  Honda = reliability. It is true.
Powerful. Attractive. Young style. For me. :wink:


----------



## scottydont2841

I drive a Rover 214SI, 1.4 engine, quite a nice little run around, with a bit of nippy speed when its needed


----------



## Bluemm

I drive a 1975 Porsche 914 1.8 litre. In the summer of course. I don't think I would live long driving in Michigan during the winter.


----------



## benvtech

I have a 1989 Dodge Ramcharger with less then 85k miles.


----------



## sobeit

me got kia 2005 sportage ex and a 94 grandprix


----------



## Conshine

Being in England, I drive a Skoda Fabia vRS TDi

Ben


----------



## Effekt

VS Commodore :tongue:


----------



## bingbang

Hyundai accent Coupe si !!!


----------



## myminpins

1998 Toyota Corolla and, in the summer, a Honda Shadow ACE Tourer


----------



## marcb

1990 nissan 2wd pick up 250000km, for goin to work
2000 winstar for hauling the gang to hockey tournaments and skiing
2006 g6 gt for going golfing


----------



## 05F1FIDDY

I drive a 2005 F150 4X4 reg cab Flareside 4.6 V8. Mods are 15% window tint, custom Magnaflow exhaust, S&B cold air intake, ipod interface for factory radio. Chrome vertical grill.
Also have a 2006 Ford Fusion SE V6.


----------



## swifty67nova

I drive a 2004 Impala for gas mileage. I use my 2007 Silverado to tow my 91 Corvette race car. It has 900 horsepower and runs 167mph in 1/4 mile.:grin:


----------



## ashumann12

swifty67nova, That is one sweet ride! (The Vette, of course! :grin


----------



## Sx3

A 1999 Ford Ranger (which I lifted up a little bit) and a 2007 Ford Ranger. 

I'm a fan of the mini' truck.


----------



## theitdetails

I just got rid of an 04 Chrysler 300m. I had some personal things that made me have to get rid of it (my truck now is more expensive unfortunately)

I now drive a 2003 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab 2WD. I just got it and fortunately I did not know about the gas prices going up, so I spend ~300 in gas a month just from driving to and from work/school.

Looking into getting a beater car as well to get me through every now and then.


----------



## carsey

1.4 S W reg golf.


----------



## alden21

i drive a 1995 ford mustang cobra svt it has a 351 in it, all titanium valve train, and a blowzilla supercharger 2.2L


----------



## 08rexy

i drive a 2008 subaru wrx impreza.2.5l new turbo: garret gt35 turbo, aps front mount sti block, cobb short shifter cusco suspension, 6 speed sti tranmission swap. 
and more mods but to much to list>>>


----------



## Suitcasehero

2006 toyata tundra, this picture cept black and its only a v6


----------



## ScottLucky13

My daily driver is a 2005 HD2500HD Dmax. And my show truck is a 94 toyota. I am into the mini truck scene.


----------



## RIGHTE0US

the list is to long, but I do have alot of fun. I'll just say my 1991 Ford F350 6x4 wrecker, my custom school bus wrecker, 1977 Harley Davidson Chopper, and my Infinity M30 Convertible V6with twin turbos, borlo exhaust, positraction rear end with manual electronic controled suspension.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

'06 Subaru Impreza i. (That's the non turbo model :laugh My first car. 



Not the best quality image...


----------



## 3PointJ

A 1991 Lexus LS400


























Had it for a bout 18 Months now. Goes really well for 'Baby' V8

I have some plans for it. Unfortunately the parts I require my mate from Junction Produce can't get his hands on yet, so that is stalled.


















^That is the regular Bodykit.


















^That is the 'Premium' Wide bodykit

I am still not sure what I would like. I am also looking into airbag suspension because the roads and hills and everything around my area are SHOCKING, and I scrape on everything as is.


----------



## ZePhYrIuZ

i had a mazada rx7 tune it up for a few track days, got bored and sold it. got an evo8, again tuned up for track... but i sold it for a local race team with 35% profit!!! then i can afford myself an m3... its pretty good with a new supercharger on it! max 740 BHP


----------



## davez104




----------



## Midnight Tech

Dave, is that center pic a Torino?


----------



## davez104

No mate, good old Aussie muscle. It's a 1975 Ford Landau. A luxury version of the Falcon coupe, 351 cleveland, auto, 9" diff, 4 wheel disc brakes (first Aussie Falcon with them fitted standard). Only 4 seater Falcon ever made, has 2 bucket seats in the back. It's currently undergoing a bit of a rebuild so look forward to getting it on the road and taking it for a cruise.

The top one is an 07 Falcon XR8 5.4L V8, 6sp manual, leather trim.

The bottom of course is a GQ Nissan Patrol 4.2L turbo diesel.

Dave.


----------



## RIGHTE0US

http://a740.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/46/l_0325acff6fe11420b7ca8691106b2c7b.jpg

http://a432.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/84/l_c925750082eadaa42b33398126b52f57.jpg


----------



## RIGHTE0US

and yes... I drive them all and then more..hea hea



http://a786.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/46/l_2abd70964bad49e2b0de74b0b2c3e1e9.jpg


http://a546.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/19/l_05ac225bdaad46b63c69935a32c6e669.jpg

http://a974.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/55/l_06e3964a73491ac3f38c6a2624203e55.jpg

http://a983.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/58/l_835966473c24f9ba05bbcb939ffe1dae.jpg

http://a616.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/2/l_d4d64a8b4df32bcbab153cb2d25204cf.jpg

http://a304.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/103/l_014161697bdbe3505f746c88d867b51f.jpg

http://a759.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/31/l_40e5d500d8289c255969c34448d55d36.jpg


----------



## StumpedNewb

Cool cars everyone, glad Im not the only one with a Ramcharger. Mine is a 1987 Dodge Ramcharger that supposedly according to some people is R/T, but I doubt it,,ALot. Has a 3" lift with 32" tires.

Second car is a 1996 Ealge Talon ESI with 40825 miles on it when i bought it for $1800USD, original interior, only mod is the Kenwood Headunit. The Talon nows has ~47k miles on it, and was bought in October. Yes I drive alot lol..

Pics will be posted upon request, much too tired to do them now.


----------



## ashumann12

For right now.

2007 Freightliner Columbia, 14 liter Detroit Diesel, 10 speed trans


----------



## Rasb

I sold my 92 Crown victoria ex police car for a 02 Sunfire which I had to do cause of the oil prices. Man I miss my vicky.


----------



## Iplop

'08 Chevy Cobalt LT
2.2L inline 4cyl 



So much better than my Dodge Dakota! 
I officially hate Dodge Chrysler. I've driven two('98 durango and an '01 dakota) of 'em and both had horrible transmission/electrical problems. I had to have the transmission rebuilt at 65k miles on my dakota and my driving is pretty boring.

MY Cobalt's gotten 37mpg so far *in town*(I have 90 miles on it so far).


----------



## mstock14

I drive a Mitsubishi evo 9 m-r eddition I love my car very much

And i have this sitting in my garage i love to take it for a spin sometimes
64 sport fury.


----------



## xugq

well,i live in china ， i am just a student and havent a car yet.but i dream to have a Cadillac or in chinese 凯迪拉克.is the dream far？hahahaha.


----------



## jumbo1990ny

07' BMW 328xi


----------



## stressfreesoul

Im dreaming of buying a VW Polo Bluemotion following the recent fuel greed. 74.3mpg combined is a bold claim for a 1.4 diesel. 83.1mpg at 56mph is even more remarkable. As, of course, is 99g/km C02 which not only gets you off Congestion Tax it gets you off annual vehicle tax altogether.


----------



## Cripple

ATM I drive a 53 reg Fiat Punto 1.2 Dynamic

Cripple.


----------



## djmango2

recently i bought me a used 2006/06 LEXUS IS 220 D SE 4, black metallic paint, full cream leather, .... for ~$16,000
not really a bargain, but it's a nice car!


----------



## RainbowCrayon

I had a '01 Taurus Les , but It got turned into a cute little Metro type thing after an accident, so Now I drive a '93 beater camery, cause I'm not afraid of crashing that one. We've got a '05 gto that I'm not allowed to touch since the accident.. Lol


----------



## stressfreesoul

I used to drive a Ford Escort (mk6) RS2000 4x4, but the insurance was wallet burning. I am now on the busses until I can afford that VW Bluemotion Polo I mentioned earlier, which BTW, I was wrongly informed about. In the UK, it isnt tax free, but is in the lowest tax band (£40per year).
Still though, thats cheap and with the fuel economy, I think it rocks big time...


----------



## skepticali

1997 Pontiac Grand Am, been a good little car

1989 Suzuki GSX 600 Katana, "streetfighter/rat", it's a hoot!


----------



## peterako

well i don't drive anything yet, since i don't have a license, but if theres a car that i want to drive that the ariel atom 300


----------



## qbawl

I like to drive this, but only on nice clear days, and only for special occasions:


----------



## skepticali

*@ qbawl* nice, but it needs flames :laugh:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

(All in good fun :grin


----------



## qbawl

Ok, fine, I'll just stick to my main ride: 










Below is a picture of what I actually do usually ride. Though the bike in the picture isn't mine, mine is the same model. Wish I were young and fit enough to ride a sport bike, but those machines require a racer's tuck which kill my neck, shoulders and wrists. I own a couple of cars but rarely drive anywhere.


----------



## skepticali

*@ J Sparrow* hahahhaa hahahha hahhaha well played sir, well played

*@ qbawl*  where'd you get my picture!!


----------



## SABL

My work ride.....E350 Club Wagon.....limited club membership only!!
Wanna go for a ride?


----------



## SABL

My kid's ride....the reason why I had to wrench the brake lines in the driveway.....I hate lighting it up just to move it out of the garage.


----------



## Midnight Tech

It musta been a Gremlin......:grin:


----------



## SABL

Let's make one more attempt at this...there it is..success.


----------



## 3PointJ

djmango2 said:


> recently i bought me a used 2006/06 LEXUS IS 220 D SE 4, black metallic paint, full cream leather, .... for ~$16,000
> not really a bargain, but it's a nice car!


Very nice car. I love the IS, they are such a nice looking car.

I would like to see an IS430 and see how they go with the V8 :smooch:


----------



## BUDFAN8

alright lets see if i can get this to work if it dose heres my baby










sorry about the size dont know how to make it smaller


----------



## peterako

that thing is BIG. oh, not the picture, the car. i don't even want to thing how much fuel you need to move it


----------



## stressfreesoul

You need to get yourself one of these. 80 miles to the gallon. lowest road tax band. still has 5 seats and a boot.


----------



## BUDFAN8

i get 13 mpg dont matter weather im pulling a trailor or running empty.


----------



## peterako

stressfreesoul said:


> You need to get yourself one of these. 80 miles to the gallon. lowest road tax band. still has 5 seats and a boot.



yeah, and if you replace the rims with better looking ones, lower it a bit, remove any VW badges, add some neon and leds, replace the front seats with lether bucket seats, replace the steering wheel with a racing wheel, replace the stock speed lever, add a nice sound system, go and make a cool paint work, and there you have it, a good looking economical car:wink:


----------



## stressfreesoul

Personally, I dont see the point in obsessing how your chunk of metal looks, as long as it gets you there as cheaply as possible. If I'd wanted something to show off inh I'd have bought one of these...










Aerial Atom, 0-60 in under 2.5 secs 0-100 in less than 6, more than 1000BHP to the tonne. Whay spend all that money and effort making a workhorse look good when you can just buy it ready made?


----------



## VP705

stressfreesoul said:


> Personally, I dont see the point in obsessing how your chunk of metal looks, as long as it gets you there as cheaply as possible. If I'd wanted something to show off inh I'd have bought one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial Atom, 0-60 in under 2.5 secs 0-100 in less than 6, more than 1000BHP to the tonne. Whay spend all that money and effort making a workhorse look good when you can just buy it ready made?


Yup and Jeremy Clarckson likes it too.


----------



## 3PointJ

Thought I would post a picture of my fathers Ford T-Bucket that I helped him build

Our one is the one on the left. It has a Supercharged Ford 351. It is currently putting out around 500hp, that is with the Supercharger running at a minimum, so it has potential for A LOT more power.

We are currently building a Model A Ford for my mum, and got a 3 Window Coupe the other day.

I hope to purchase my own in the near future.


----------



## peterako

3PointJ said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my fathers Ford T-Bucket that I helped him build
> 
> Our one is the one on the left. It has a Supercharged Ford 351. It is currently putting out around 500hp, that is with the Supercharger running at a minimum, so it has potential for A LOT more power.
> 
> We are currently building a Model A Ford for my mum, and got a 3 Window Coupe the other day.
> 
> I hope to purchase my own in the near future.


You......you......you build these cars?!?!?!? one for your moms?!?!?!? holy crap!!!!!=O your engineering skillz must exceed the highest limit!!!
by the way, do you sale them, and if yes at what price???


----------



## peterako

stressfreesoul said:


> Personally, I dont see the point in obsessing how your chunk of metal looks, as long as it gets you there as cheaply as possible. If I'd wanted something to show off inh I'd have bought one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial Atom, 0-60 in under 2.5 secs 0-100 in less than 6, more than 1000BHP to the tonne. Whay spend all that money and effort making a workhorse look good when you can just buy it ready made?


yup you can beat on track, cars that costs hundreds of thousands of dollars while this costs around 40.000 euros or 29.000 pounds or so.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Always liked the Caterham too, but I dont have enough sets of underwear to own one really.


----------



## HawgnDos

2004 Acura RSX 46,000 miles A/T


----------



## jdm93dsm

stressfreesoul said:


> Personally, I dont see the point in obsessing how your chunk of metal looks, as long as it gets you there as cheaply as possible. If I'd wanted something to show off inh I'd have bought one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial Atom, 0-60 in under 2.5 secs 0-100 in less than 6, more than 1000BHP to the tonne. Whay spend all that money and effort making a workhorse look good when you can just buy it ready made?



That is amazing. I currently drive a 2000 ford escort zx2 as a daily driver and yes it is very boring and slow but is extremely reliable and the only problem I ever had was it over heating due to a thermostat but it didnt damage a thing and took about 20 mins to fix.

Im currently building a 91 Mazda RX-7 with a built 350 swap ~450HP :heartlove


----------



## Luda

1992 Chevrolet Camaro RS
Engine: 305CI {5L} Throttle Body injected V8
Trans: 700R4 4 speed automatic
pretty much stock, some slight tuning on the ECU to bring the shift point up to coincide with the redline, smoothed out fuel and spark curve, and incresed the torgue converter lock up. all in all im a touch above stock power and torque ratings, its alot more responsive and will lay down the power alot more reliably, and i get 22mpg mixed, and pulled 30+ on the last highway only trip i was on [cruising @ 75-80mph most of the way]

not to bad for a big old domestic.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Jack of all trades eh Luda?


----------



## Luda

computer technician, web developer, mechanic, HPDE instructor, autox maniac, photography. i guess you could call me a jack of all trades. although cars and computers are my main points of interest.

ive got somewhere around 10GB of pics of the car [with a couple different models] although i dont think im gonna be getting anymore, some lady talking on the phone and doing here makeup slammed her brakes on in the middle of an intersection, on green, with no cross traffic, not even people sitting at the lights. i took her front hitch to the front of my grill [im really wishing i had upgraded the brakes a couple months back instead of going on a road trip ] so now ive got a black hood, my core support is pushed back 6-7" inches and the front end is cracked to hell. but it gives me a reason to get a C4 vette :-D


----------



## stressfreesoul

As good an excuse as any!! :wink:


----------



## Old Rich

When my son lets me . .


----------



## stressfreesoul

You crazy. I wouldn't have the gonads to drive an AC. Specially not the Cobra. Id end up in a bush after being very sideways.


----------



## Old Rich

It's real easy to get sideways since we put this Ford Racing crate engine in it!!!


----------



## stressfreesoul

DROOLS UNCONTROLLABLY


----------



## Luda

....ive never really been a ford guy.... but .... mmmmmmm that cobra is sick.....


----------



## stressfreesoul

I love my Fords. Its all my dad ever had. He's presently driving a Fiesta ST (150Bhp, 2.0litre) fast for a little motor. I think if I ever had the money to run one, I'd source an RS500








or Sapphire Cosworth. 








They may look all boxy and old compared to the modern day equivalents, but they certainly still have a lot of character.


----------



## NickNorth11

'96 Eclipse Gs-T (Give or take 500 hp...for about another 2 weeks. :wink










Mods:
Fully built 2.3L stroker
HKS 272 cams
PTE 5031RE dual ball-bearing turbo
P.R. ss o2 housing
M.R. ss 3" turbo-back exhaust
Front mount intercooler
Tial Q bov
Walbro 255lph fuel pump
FIC 1000cc injectors
Aeromotive adjustable fuel pressure regulator
Cometic mls head-gasket
Magnecore 8.5 wires
DSMLink v2 engine management system
AEM uego wideband
Injen intake
K&N air filter
Dejon Tool dual stage manual boost controller
SBR shift kit
M.R. short shifter - chopped
Lightened flywheel
ACT 2100 clutch

Ordered, but not installed yet:
3" GM Maf
Maf Translator
Race cylinder head (1mm oversize valves, titanium springs and retainers, cryo processed)

I'll "F" up a vette and still get 32 mpg on the highway! :grin:


----------



## VP705

NickNorth11 said:


> '96 Eclipse Gs-T (Give or take 500 hp...for about another 2 weeks. :wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mods:
> Fully built 2.3L stroker
> HKS 272 cams
> PTE 5031RE dual ball-bearing turbo
> P.R. ss o2 housing
> M.R. ss 3" turbo-back exhaust
> Front mount intercooler
> Tial Q bov
> Walbro 255lph fuel pump
> FIC 1000cc injectors
> Aeromotive adjustable fuel pressure regulator
> Cometic mls head-gasket
> Magnecore 8.5 wires
> DSMLink v2 engine management system
> AEM uego wideband
> Injen intake
> K&N air filter
> Dejon Tool dual stage manual boost controller
> SBR shift kit
> M.R. short shifter - chopped
> Lightened flywheel
> ACT 2100 clutch
> 
> Ordered, but not installed yet:
> 3" GM Maf
> Maf Translator
> Race cylinder head (1mm oversize valves, titanium springs and retainers, cryo processed)
> 
> I'll "F" up a vette and still get 32 mpg on the highway! :grin:


Nice to finally meet someone with a car other than a domestic. :wave:

Nice mods btw


----------



## NickNorth11

^Haha. It sounds like you're from a place like me. I live near Detroit, where everyone drives a domestic and is DAMN proud of it. They'll also let you know that "you're putting people out of jobs by buying foreign." Anyway, thanks. :grin:


----------



## Beelzebubba

I've been driving for 18 years now and had 11 different cars in that time. The first 10 of those were Hondas, but after 15 years of driving the same make of car it was time for a change. 

In 12/05, I bought my current car- a 2006 Mazda3 s 5-door. Even after almost three years, I love it. In about five months, I'll have owned it longer than I've did any of my previous cars. 

Mazda isn't lying with the whole "Zoom Zoom" thing- it's plenty quick (5-speed manual) but the handling is the really fun part! I don't even bother to slow down for most curves....brakes are still like new, but I am on my second set of $800 tires! :grin:


----------



## Luda

i actually whent the other way, whent from imports to domestics, and i love my camaro... gonna love it even more in a couple months when i spray it.


and, well theres something about the sound of an american motor that attracts the women.

for instance:











and for the cobra lovers:









5.0L crate racing motor, with a few grand in mods, 3 years of suspension tuning, and new this season... a supercharger. thing was balls fast and loud as hell


----------



## NickNorth11

I dig _some_ domestics. I dig anything powered by an LSx. Also, I love the sound of v8 stangs. My next project car will be a vette. (Gotta love a full-frame car).

Those are great and all, but owning a 4 banger is worth it every time I stomp a v8. I was on the highway yesterday and an older viper came rolling up behind me. I wanted to bust his *** so bad. But the highway split and he went the other way. Oh well, there are plenty of "exotics" around my town, so I'll have another chance soon! :grin:


----------



## HawMan

I dont drive, But here are some of my friends cars .

Toyota Celica GT4 2.0L Turbo ( 300Bhp ) with TRD kit










Civic EM2 1.7L Vtec









Toyota MR2 2.0L N/A - Big fun this car, Drift machine lol









MGZR









Honda S2000 Supercharged, 350BHP











My Dream car?

Ford RS500
Supra
R32 GTR Skyline


----------



## stressfreesoul

At last!! someone else that likes the boxy Ford monster!!


----------



## Luda

Luda said:


> i actually whent the other way, whent from imports to domestics, and i love my camaro... gonna love it even more in a couple months when i spray it.
> 
> 
> and, well theres something about the sound of an american motor that attracts the women.
> 
> for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the cobra lovers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0L crate racing motor, with a few grand in mods, 3 years of suspension tuning, and new this season... a supercharger. thing was balls fast and loud as hell


fixed images


----------



## Old Rich

Luda said:


> i actually whent the other way, whent from imports to domestics, and i love my camaro... gonna love it even more in a couple months when i spray it.
> 
> 
> and, well theres something about the sound of an american motor that attracts the women.
> 
> for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the cobra lovers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0L crate racing motor, with a few grand in mods, 3 years of suspension tuning, and new this season... a supercharger. thing was balls fast and loud as hell


The imagesdid not come thru . . . 

signed . . a Cobra lover . .


----------



## stressfreesoul

Knocked a few of them cones over though, tut tut :wink:


----------



## Luda

stressfreesoul said:


> Knocked a few of them cones over though, tut tut :wink:


actually he didnt, he ran 4 perfectly clean runs, and had the fastest time of the day [beating the viper, 7 porches, and whole bunch of BMW M's, and a hodge podge of other vehicles] he had a 45.2 second run, and the second fastest was a 91 BMW 325iS [with a completly stock motor] with a 47.1 second run.


said 325iS


----------



## kcaternolo

I've owned 4 vehicles in my time started with a 92 exploder (learned my lesson towing my dad's boat) then it was a '96 new yorker it had some get up and go for being a boat, then i had some fun in a '91 mazda navajo (i got it cheap and didnt care so i took it off roading totally stock), and now i enjoy my '00 Dakota (you wanna see scary fast trying doing 120 in a light pickup)


----------



## NickNorth11

simpswr said:


> It's real easy to get sideways since we put this Ford Racing crate engine in it!!!


That looks good. Do you know how much hp it puts out? Also, do you know how much that cobra weighs?


----------



## tripowergp

1965 pontiac grand prix, 2000 grand prix, 2005 jeep liberty(wifes), 2005 neon, my daily driver


----------



## SABL

A 1965 Gp??????ray:

That must be where the three deuces are. The last of the big boats.
I had a 63 GP when I was a kid.... nice car with all the options....that's what made the GP a GP. 

I also drove:
57 Chevy 210 SW....sleeper.....283 power pack...4sp
58 Chevy Belair....(Impala's first year)
59 VW

Sometimes borrowed a buddy's 67 GTX 440 4sp.....conv top......hard on gas and tires


----------



## tripowergp

yep, thats where the 3 dueces are hiding, 421 .040 over ,long branch manifolds and 2.5 inch exhaust with x-pipe.


----------



## Valdeam

I've got:

-2006 Dodge Ram SRT-10 - 8.3L V10 - 6-speed Manual - Wouldn't you like to know what I've done with it?  - Inferno Red
-2008 Hyundai Sonata Limited 4 cyl - Automatic - My beater! - Dark Blue
-50cc scooter to get around my neighborhood...South Beach!

Lots of nice cars coming from some people here!

Valdeam


----------



## tripowergp

I would like to know, I gots ta know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sluder4

I'm thinking aobut getting: 2005 dodge Neon 2L 4cyl. DRK Red. here's a pic:

http://www.peoplehookin.com/albums/album_image/3340842/962287.htm


----------



## tripowergp

Nice neon, I have a o5 neon sxt as a daily driver ,love it. the srt's are really quick, you will love it ,fun to drive!


----------



## NickNorth11

Valdeam said:


> I've got:
> 
> -2006 Dodge Ram SRT-10 - 8.3L V10 - 6-speed Manual - Wouldn't you like to know what I've done with it?


Added sand bags! :laugh: What do those things run in the 1/4?


----------



## Valdeam

NickNorth11 said:


> Added sand bags! :laugh: What do those things run in the 1/4?


LOL sand bags won't even help. I've had to shorten the whole rear axle and customize everything to fit some real wide rubber in there. Stock they can run in the 13s if you can get traction.

I'm far from stock :1angel:

Valdeam


----------



## NickNorth11

Valdeam said:


> LOL sand bags won't even help. I've had to shorten the whole rear axle and customize everything to fit some real wide rubber in there. Stock they can run in the 13s if you can get traction.
> 
> I'm far from stock :1angel:
> 
> Valdeam


What's with all the secrecy? Out with the details already!


----------



## curious99

I have a 91 dodge dakota extended cab p/u W a V6,a/t,and @ 2 wheel dr.also it's shedding it's paint.I recently bought a 91 Geo metro convertible to replace it with something that gets better mileage. When I don't care about the price of gas,I take out my 70 Dodge Challenger R/T,for a spin.It has a 383 magnum, 4speed trans,and an insatiable appetite for premium fuel.(it also does't see daylight very often,spending it,s time in my garage ):frown:


----------



## Valdeam

NickNorth11 said:


> What's with all the secrecy? Out with the details already!


Haha because I don't want the people I line up against to know what I've done to it. get me? :1angel:

All I'll tell you is it's definitely not NA (Naturally Aspirated) and it does have some nitrous...and obviously the suspension/traction mods

Valdeam


----------



## PRSF

04 Grand AM GT 3.4L

SLP Catback Exhaust, Short Intake, Lowered on Eibachs, Alpine 12'' Type R powered by a 600w Alpine PDX

shes my baby lol, paid her off a month ago, its all mine! lol


----------



## M3guy

1999 Bmw M3 I fill it with royal purple and detail with a Q-tip.


----------



## Birdman87

Daily Driver : POS 1983 Honda Accord (yes, i know it sucks)
Toy : 1965 Chevelle, home built 327, TH-350, G machine suspension, 2" dropped spindles front discs, beefed up rear drums. Tons of fun

Cars I've sold to survive : 68 GTO clone, 76 Formula Firebird


----------



## 2088bob

This is my fleet










But these are my two most favorite toys


----------



## 2088bob

drove this while in Germany......can you say junk!


----------



## patriki

2088bob said:


> http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i107/2088bob/nicebuggy.jpg


I'm pretty sure I've seen that buggy in the Bowmanville area a while back.. Last summer I believe! Was it you or someone else with a similar one??


----------



## patriki

My car: 2005 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT - currently running a stage 2 set up


----------



## 2088bob

patriki said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen that buggy in the Bowman ville area a while back.. Last summer I believe! Was it you or someone else with a similar one??


My wife and often tour thru that area , you probably saw it the summer before wasn't up in in the Bomanville area last year not that i can remember

Its the only Water cooled powered street legal sand rail in Ontario that I am aware of


----------



## patriki

Yup I probably saw it then. I think at a Shell gas station too. Might have been the summer before in fact. Actually, thinking harder, it probably was the summer before!


----------



## NickNorth11

Valdeam said:


> Haha because I don't want the people I line up against to know what I've done to it. get me? :1angel:
> 
> All I'll tell you is it's definitely not NA (Naturally Aspirated) and it does have some nitrous...and obviously the suspension/traction mods


I dig the sleeper effect myself, but how many of us do you think you're gonna see on the street? By the way, bottles are for babies! Real men get blown! :laugh:


----------



## danielgrt

My daily drive:

1991 Suzuki Bandit GSF250, 250 c.c. 4 cylinders, 16 valve dual overhead cam.. i really love her, new tires are on the way.

The project car:

1993 Mazda RX7 FD, been on rebuild since december 2005, but i hope for july of this year she'll hit the streets.


----------



## Coolfreak

I drive a 2004 Chevy Malibu Classic. Nothing special, almost everything is stock. Except for the head unit and rear speakers. I added two 10" subs and a 1200 watt amp too. Oh, and two blue neon lights under the dash.

All in all, nothing special. It gets me to point A to point B.


----------



## wolski888

Well my dad just got a 2009 Hyundai Sonata
And its pretty good.


Couldn't have said it better!!


----------



## iluvmy1976chevy

1976 Chevy Blazer 305 bored out to 372  This was my Daddys and now its my BEAST!! and i love every inch of it


----------



## peterako

iluvmy1976chevy said:


> 1976 Chevy Blazer 305 bored out to 372  This was my Daddys and now its my BEAST!! and i love every inch of it


hmmm it needs a little bit of body work:normal:


----------



## iluvmy1976chevy

wow! yeah im pretty sure i know this. its an old country truck what else can you expect.? we dont live in a wealthy part of the states so it takes time! its not for show or anything it just my daily driver so i work on it when i can.


----------



## Todd8

Subaru Forester S/TB Turbo
B.O.V
Lowered on Tein springs
3" Free flow exhaust
Apexi Boost gauge


----------



## Bubba10

Mercedes C 180
nothing added or taken away
(most mercs stay that way anyway, u would'nt buy a merc if u want to **** it)
smooth ride and comfortable
will keep it for a few years, and yes I like it


----------



## SJCharney

I drive a 2006 GMC denali crew cab with 6.0 L and AWD with 4:10's. I the garage I have a 1994 GMC Sierra GT custom pick up, a 70 Chevelle SS 454 and I 51 Ford Panel Truck "Rat Rod" under construction................


----------



## peterako

SJCharney said:


> I drive a 2006 GMC denali crew cab with 6.0 L and AWD with 4:10's. I the garage I have a 1994 GMC Sierra GT custom pick up, a 70 Chevelle SS 454 and I 51 Ford Panel Truck "Rat Rod" under construction................



awfuly big pockets. :sigh:


----------



## SJCharney

peterako said:


> awfuly big pockets. :sigh:


My wife owns everything...........I am just lucky that I can drive them!!! :normal:


----------



## bklane01

Im sporting a 2000 AED grand am. two 12" memphis m3s and a 800 kenwood amp (yea i know, im under powering m subs but the kenwood is all i have to work with right now lol) painted interior, air intake, clear headlights with 8000k HIDs, and thats it for right now...still a work in progress.


----------



## Jaybill

Drive a Golf mk3 Gti
a great ride....
not sure how common they are in the states but here in South africa golfs are everywhere


----------



## PRSF

bklane01 said:


> Im sporting a 2000 AED grand am. two 12" memphis m3s and a 800 kenwood amp (yea i know, im under powering m subs but the kenwood is all i have to work with right now lol) painted interior, air intake, clear headlights with 8000k HIDs, and thats it for right now...still a work in progress.


sounds nice man, you have a cardomain, talk on GAOC perhaps?

GA FTW


----------



## bklane01

nah i hate GAOC, i try and steer clear of the grand am forums, theres too much drama etc. dont have a car domain, lol still in the stone age i guess. been busy. i should make one tho. you on GAOC????

im a girl btw, no offense taken.


----------



## PRSF

I much prefer GAOC over GAGT though, I'm not one of them thread whores at all, steer clean of all that, have enough in my life lol, use it mainly for great info on the GA and also to keep touch with some good people I've met on there.

Did you buy your GA with the AED kit already on or did you acquire it yourself? I just got some 18'' Eagle 077s, love them!

Never think that maybe someone could be a girl, not sure why lol equal chance, thats cool though, where are you located, I'm in BC, Canada


----------



## bklane01

i bought my GA with out the kit and added it 2 yrs later. I dont care much for GAGT either and yea if i had to choose the lesser of two evils, itd be GAOC. I stay off there because of a couple particular people. 

Ive been thinking about getting 18s but i wanna bag my car but id want 20s to tuck and not 18s. maybe 19s and go happy medium. I have the most of aed kit, all i lack is the side skirts and hood.. but the hood alone is 2K and people are hard to find who are just parting out peices of the kit. plus im kinda iffy about trying to order anything from aed directly since things havent been what they use to when it comes to aed (company issues)

im located currently in Mississippi. going to nursing school there. but right now im in Tennessee for the summer. Im on aedcentral pretty often, username AED_Dirty_Gurl but like the other forums i avoid it when people are blowing up and screaming and b*tching. 

post up pics of ur GA!


----------



## NickNorth11

I've done some major overhauling, so I figured I'd post up:



















New mod list:

*Engine*
2.3L (Eagles, Wisecos, ARPs, b.s. removed)
FFWD Street Dominator head (Cryo processed, Supertech single spring kit with Ti retainers 1mm over Supertech black nitrided valves, 3g revised lifters )
HKS 272's
Fel-pro Permatorque mls h.g.
JMF deluxe oil catch can
JMF fabbed valve cover
Kevlar timing belt.

*Drivetrain*
ACT 2100
Megan Racing short shifter (with an additional 1" cut out)
SBR shift kit
Skateboard bearing linkage bushings

*Suspension*
Prothane motor mounts (front and back only)

*Intake*
FP 4" intake
K&N 9" filter
1g throttle body
Tial Q bov
Vacuum distribution block
Magnus SMIM
Magnus heat-barrier gasket

*Exhaust*
Punishment Racing s.s. 02 housing (w.g. recirculated into exhaust)
Megan Racing s.s. 3" 02 back

*Turbo*
PTE 5031RE (dual ball-bearing 50-trim, 46lb./min)
Dejon Tool dual stage mbc
Earl's inline oil filter

*Intercooler*
SSAC fmic

*Fuel*
Walbro 255 (intank)
Bosch 044 (inline)
Fuel lab 818 filter
Fuelab afpr
-8AN ProClassic feed kit
-6an ProClassic return kit
Bluemax 1450cc injectors
FIC rail

*Engine Management*
ECMLink v3
Greddy turbo timer

*Ignition*
Taylor Thundervolt 50 wires
NGK bpr7es plugs

*Cooling*
JMF deluxe coolant reservoir

*Gauges and Sensors*
3" GM MAF sensor
AEM 5 bar MAP sensor
AEM UEGO wideband
Autometer boost gauge
Marshall fuel pressure gauge


----------



## PRSF

nice ride Nick, looks sweet.

to bklane: I really wouldn't want anything more than 18s on my car, though it is my DD, you have very little rubber with 20s and only a few styles look alright in that size IMO.

a buddy on GAOC is almost ready to let go of his AED hood, one guy offered $700 and he would take that for sure, if you would pay 2k for a hood you could easily get it for 800-1000 im sure.

here's a few pics of my ride:





































SLP Cat-back



















it's lowered on eibach's and KYB-GR2s, have larger front and rear sway bars and front and rear strut braces, tuned PCM, short intake with heatshield, its a 2004, has a 600w alpine pdx with a 12'' type r sub, currently 300w v12 amp, have a 500w lying around to install, rear alpine type r 6x9s, front macrom 6.5 components, cda-9886 HU


----------



## bklane01

yea i realize about having rubber bands for tire. id love to get the AED hood, depends on where its at tho. shipping is a *****. whats the dudes username on GAOC? i might hit em up with a better offer, lemme know. there was a guy in florida that was willing to part out his aed kit but shipping was ridiculiuos and to drive all the way down there would have cost a nice penny. 

ur GA looks clean, well done. i despise the ones who deck out their GAs in chrome EVERYTHING, barf.


----------



## PRSF

his name is cobrajeff92

thanks for the comments


----------



## Net Jockey

I Drive a 1994 Jetta...Best car I have ever owned.


----------



## bklane01

oh i think i know the dude ur talking about on GAOC, ill have to see what he would take for the hood. i think he is a lot farther from me so shipping would be a pain in the rear. thanks for the username!


----------



## Blessthefall

Candy apple red Ford Probe SE

&

Candy apple red 1999 Chevy Blazer LX


----------



## Basementgeek

I am down to two vehicles now, a 2001 Chevy Impala and 2005 Chrysler Pacifica.

BG


----------



## lambchops_xB

2004 scion xb


----------



## wolfen1086

Got your choice with me, I have a 05 Chevy Malibu, and 01 Jeep wrangler, and a 1989 Chevy S-10 Blazer.
Malibu is White Jeep is Blue, Blazer is Red


----------



## altima_fan

I live in Abu dhabi (United Arab Emirates) Persian Gulf. I drive a 2005 Nisan Altima 2.5S. Bought it used for approx 8,700 US $.
Done 45.000 Miles. Gives me great mpg & also the pick is gr8...

Comfortable ride and sporty feeling.... way to go Nissan..

Although I admit the new look Altima is better in every way....:laugh:


----------



## wolfen1086

lambchops_xB said:


> 2004 scion xb



My oldest son calls those toatsres.
( you don't want to know what he calls smart cars  )


----------



## lambchops_xB

wolfen1086 said:


> My oldest son calls those toatsres.
> ( you don't want to know what he calls smart cars  )


yes haha i get that alot, ive even had it yelled at me when i drove past someone


----------



## wolfen1086

Look at teh bright side, at least at a red light you don't have one man behind you and one in front holding ping pong paddles  ( smart car) Or sombody looking for the toaster oven handle ( Nissan Cube)


----------



## gcavan

The one is my daily drive. The other is much more fun.


----------



## lincoln_ls

I drive a 1993 lincoln mark 8, BEST CAR EVER.


----------



## jaffra

I drive a 2005 British Ford Galaxy, talk about a pick & mix car. It has a Ford badge on the front, but when it went in for a service the mechanic told me it has a VW Passat diesel engine in it and it was built in the SEAT factory in Portugal. I then found out the VW sharan, Seat Alambra and Ford Galaxy are all the same car, so it seems I have the best of all worlds. The best is the mpg, 40 around town and 55mpg at 60 mph on the motorway. All the seats can come out to carry anything and the two front ones swivel right around. The best all round car I have ever owned.


----------



## Engineer Babar

Black 2007 Corolla CE

No sport car but a reliability piece of iron and hates gas

My favorite car... This car is known as Suzuki Aerio in America... I bought this car recently.. 

YouTube - suzuki liana (pakistan)


----------



## BeeAyche

2009 Nissan 370z is my Daily Driver ray:


----------



## Sara Andrew

I want a cruze


----------



## greenbrucelee

I drive a BMW 323 2.5 litre coupe


----------



## Flatliner

i'm not sure i posted up here, but i have two cars.

a 92 geo storm as a daily. has a 1.8 DOHC 4-cylinder with about 125k on the clock. needs some work such as new struts all around, other suspension mods, coil overs, and getting the city to pay for a busted rim and tire (thanks, pothole in colorado springs in middle of the busiest road in the city......)

it also needs body work and a new paint job and for some reason i can't remember to take off the dolphin heart sticker on the windshield lol




















my other car is a project car. 91 isuzu impulse RS, 1 of 800 imported, handling by lotus, turbo and all wheel drive stock.

it's got a TON of mods.










TONS more pictures on my photobucket album. also if easier, my cardomain:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2470822

feel free to leave some comments/suggestions


----------



## Mr. Raza

1996 F 150


----------



## rkleptz

moparornocar said:


> I drive an '87 Ford Ranger and a '77 Dodge pick-up, D-100 model. I'm working on a '56 Plymouth Belvedere, but that won't be ready to drive for quite a while. And in a couple of months I'll have the money to get my motorcycle (an '86 Yamaha Radian).


nice i have a 54 belvedere 2 door convertible! with the in line 6 with 3 on the tree!ray:


----------



## T.fleming

Anything and everything with two or more wheels. My daily driver is a 03 Silverado crew cab. Other rides are 67 Datsun Fairlady, 05 Danoli, 87 ranger, 1951 chevy 3100, and 08 Yamaha V-Star.


----------



## Engineer Babar

driving a motorbike on holidays rock..

And a long car drive on a rainy day is awesome..


----------



## d_deridex

I drive a Ford Fusion in Metalic RED, 1.6 TDCI.


----------



## driftingrx5.7

ok boy here we go.lol
1988 mazda rx7 which i call the rx5.7 because i stuffed a vette motor in it. and i am now putting an ls6 in it
1994 integra LS SE (for sale)
1996 Integra LS 4dr(for sale) 
2004 civic ex
2006 Dodge magnum SE


----------



## aurelius2000

2000 Chrysler Intrepid
2008 Dodge Magnum w/ 4.7L Hemi
2004 Dodge Grand Caravan (Gots kids yo and its safe(plus angelina jolie makes it look awesome))
1985 Honda Civic (Only reason why i own this car....GAS MILEAGE)


----------



## driftingrx5.7

nice a fellow magnum owner!


----------



## [HEX]AKA-R32

89 Nissan Skyline R32.


----------



## deleted6052011

My dad has a 1999 1.8 Rover 400.

My mom has a 1997 Ford Fiesta 1.4L.

Great cars I know :grin:

Can't wait to be able to afford a Ferrari (Better pass my test 1st when I am old enough!) :laugh:


----------



## d_deridex

afccarl666 said:


> My dad has a 1999 1.8 Rover 400.
> 
> My mom has a 1997 Ford Fiesta 1.4L.
> 
> Great cars I know :grin:
> 
> Can't wait to be able to afford a Ferrari (Better pass my test 1st when I am old enough!) :laugh:


"Ferrari's" are not as expensive as you might think http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/200943344566308/sort/priceasc/usedcars/make/ferrari/quicksearch/true/radius/1500/postcode/sa27qh/page/1?previous=%2Fsearch%2Fresults%2Fusedcars%2Fpostcode%2Fsa27qh%2Fradius%2F1500%2Fmake%2Fferrari%2Fquicksearch%2Ftrue%2Fsort%2Fpriceasc%2Fpage%2F1&anchor=advert200943344566308&logcode=p


OK OK it may not be a real Ferrari but unless your a Ferrari nut thet who would know.

:wave:


----------



## deleted6052011

:grin:

No-one would ever know :grin:

Still would be a bit out of my price range, I think my 1st car will end up being some old crappy metro :sigh:


----------



## jonathan68

bought a 2001 Chevy S10 4 x 4 extra cab w/3 door 2 months ago. am heading back too trade school this winter and needed a 4 x 4 to help out on the 17 mile one way trip when it snows and school is not called off.


Wife drives a 2003 P.O.S. loser crusier ( as my son calls it ) Dodge Grand caravan.


----------



## Basementgeek

Remember part of owning/driving a car is the cost of insurance. A sports car for young driver - ouch!.

BG


----------



## deleted6052011

Basementgeek said:


> Remember part of owning/driving a car is the cost of insurance. A sports car for young driver - ouch!.


That's a good point. Top Gear did a test last series trying to get a car and insurance for a 17 year old for less than £2500. They managed to find an old VW Golf, Hyundai S-Coupe and a Volvo Estate. But even they had to be put on parents insurance. :sigh:

Best wait a few years before getting one then! :grin:

Here's the link: YouTube - Top Gear Episode 2 HQ Part 1


----------



## dirtrdr427

i drive a 96' ford ranger, single cab, long bed, with a 3.0 v6 and 5 spd standard. with 117,000 miles.

my second vehicle is a 95' ford probe gt with a 5spd as well. its got 94,000 on the odo. (this one's my show car) black rims, hids, fixed up inerior and inferno red paintjob. very nice!!! ha:tongue:


----------



## Drake Morton

Hello guys!

Really a interesting thread to post our comments and moreover,for me I love to drive always the great Mercedes Benz E series model cars only because of stylish and royalty


----------



## Jon E

working for Chrysler Corp, most all of my own cars are Mopars. As a hobbie, I buy & sell cars, so I've also had everything from BMWs to Ford trucks. Cars are a fetish of mine, and I have a few of them.

-ACR'd Dodge Neon - (mainly used for autocross, often nothing can touch it)
-Dodge Dakota - port/polished 360LA V8, 3.91 rear. Bought this old thing back when I was still in h-school, and have had it ever since. Very fun
-70 Plymouth GTX 440bbl convertible (even though they stopped making ragtop GTXs in 69, this IS a GTX). Fully restored, light engine mods and has won a few shows. It'll likely be sold soon, but is a lot of fun.
-71 1/2 Plymouth Sebring 2dr - rare factory V8, 4spd car, was a 340, now a 383. Almost finished the minor details, clean cruiser and is currently for sale.
-Chrysler Sebring Coupe - LXi w/all options. Has a mitsubishi 6G72 24v V6, and is ASEClub.net's Car of the Month

-Dodge Charger 6.1V8 - TorRed in color, this SRT8 has been my company car and daily driver up until recently. Was stock, except for a Mopar cold air intake and a Mopar/Corsa powerpulse catback w/dual 4'' tips. @ 425hp before mods, it was a fun ride.


----------



## SABL

So....uh, Jon E... you gonna show the forum what you have?? We need to see some pics of the GTX which is a Plymouth Belvidere by rights. I know the car and the one I drove was a ragtop....... '67 with 440 4 spd.

You brought it on..... let's see some pics!! I don't usually go this far, but want to see the goods. Talking a good game ain't gonna get it.... let's see some proof!!


----------



## wolfen1086

Well John E since you used to work for Chrysler I have a question for you 
the 1989 Dodge Dakota, had a height sensing valve in the brake system, I know cause I sold my Dakota because this part went bad  I really miss that truck it had a 3.9 V6 LSD rear end 8' bed and a heater that would drive the windows down in 20 deg weather. When the height sensing valve went bad I tried everywhere short of Russia looking for one, not even Rock Auto had one and my local guru of car parts said he couldn't even get one, My question is why didn't anybody including Chrysler make that part available as a spare?

Oh and hurry up with pics, I need some 3/4 views for my wallpaper collection


----------



## Jon E

hahaha, that's fine...I wouldn't expect anything less. You'll have to settle for the crappy pics I have saved on my computer when I first got it....cuz the rest are on my PC. As the story goes, this car was built for a Chrysler exec who was hugely disappointed that they didnt make a ragtop GTX for 1970, so he apparently had one plucked and converted for him. For a GTX, it was loaded, the #s matched when I got it, and the vin is all GTX (except it lists the car as having a vinyl roof). I traveled a log way to get it. These one offs are a bit of an urban legend, and this one is known among some of the well traveled mopar guys. I've heard of another originally converted by a Mopar Speedshop, but don't know too much about it. The conversion itself wasn't really documented, but it was a "car of interest" in the eyes of Galen. And yes, Satellite, Belvedere, Road Runner...all the same stuff. From what I understand, Satellite and Road Runner were the only trims to offer a ragtop option for 1970, with 701 and 834 made of each. 

I have debated selling my little gem, which I adore... because I am constantly reminded of a #s match 71 340 Swinger Special (Cdn production only, roughly 80 made) we got cheap, and sold for not nearly enough. I'll probably never see another like it. I have had a serious offer for this on the table for the last 4+ months. I've turned him down before, but he keeps bumping it up a little. I'm still undecided, but if I pass this time, I'm gonna tell him to get lost, no more offers.

And wolfen1086, I can't really answer that question, but did you have a part number? P.S: our Cdn part #s don't always match up/cross reference with US ones. I recall looking for a trunk weatherstripping that was NS1, and wasn't available anywhere.Turns out, the US part # was entirely different, and although was said to not cross reference with ours (Chrysler said "not recommended for sale outside US"), the parts were the same. Long story short, did a little digging, found the alternate #, got one of the 3 remaining nationwide. Just something to keep in mind in the future.

without further ado. Please excuse my bumper in the 1st pic, we straightened things out shortly after we put the car back together.








Fresh out of paint...being put together


----------



## Jon E

^ In retrospect...I may have said a bit too much  lol. Not tryin to talk a big talk, but it often comes up later, when I mention "I was working on this" or "I got a part for that", then ppl are like "w.t.h, how many cars do you have"??: A few

I'm not married and have no kids, so guess where my time goes? lol

p.s: SABL, got any pics of yours?? I'm a big fan of the 67. I consider them as more of a sleeper, as the had all of the go, but less of the flash that the newer ones had....just because they aren't recognized by as many ppl as the 68-70s are < thanks to the roadrunner for that one


----------



## SABL

Alas, no pics..... young and dumb.... all cameras were film:sigh: Can't even think of the color name, but the dark blue with black top. Very boxy looking with hard corners and the last style before the change in 68 which smoothed out the squareness and rounded the body a little for a smoother look. 

Can't lie and say it was mine... was a friends car and I drove it very often. If I remember right, the car was $3,900 new or not far from that figure. He traded in a 62-63 Impalla SS (ragtop) 409 4sp to get it. I had a 57 Chevy 210 w/283ci (Holley 715cfm dual inlet) 4sp. 2 of my high school buddies had '57 Bel Air models (yeps, they were ragtops), which were top of the line until '58 when the Impalla bumped them to #2. Another buddy had a '70 Super Cuda and my friend who lived across the street had a '70 Gran Torino 429 4sp. The Torino was the Cobra model and was a close match for the GTX at the strip but not the winner:grin: The best I ever did for ownership was a '64 Impalla SS running a 327ci 300 hp with 4sp. My son has a '95 Z28 6sp parked in my garage at this very moment.

Those cars were a common sight when I was a teen and hanging out at the local drive-in was the thing to do on a Friday or Saturday night:grin: Dairy Queen was for weekday nights in Westerville, Ohio.

Got sidetracked...... Your GTX looks great!! The front view without the glare would make a fantastic wallpaper for any computer monitor and I may steal it if you post the finished product (clean bumper) without the glare. I think it would be a nice sight to see when powering up my PC.:grin:


----------



## Jon E

Thanks for the compliments. It turns head, just because the car is basically one of one you'll see. Ppl are always like "that's a nice 70 ragtop road runner! wait, is that a 70 GTX!? that can't be right??" lol. I get a kick out of it. Galen Govier (a celebrity among mopar gurus) thought the same thing, got a kick out of it too. I might try to dig up some pics....but Im embarrassed to admit, I haven't snapped to many

the color your buddy's 67 was, was probably Dark Blue Metallic...pretty basic name (known as Midnight Blue Metallic in 68). A 440 4spd car would be worth some bucks today. As mine sits, mine is a 440 4bbl w/perf cam, 727 trans. 

A 64 'pala SS would be worth some bucks today, such a nice car. If only ppl knew then what they knew now I guess, but that 95 Z28 is one to hold onto. With the LT1, those were so fun. Back in 97-98, my father has an LT1 6spd Z28. Was traded in and was originally a test car for a large performance company down south. It was ported, polished, chipped, mild cam, you name it. That car was just plain scary. 

Although I've been around cars my whole life, I actually didn't grow up back in those days. I'm part of the 20-somethings crowd that pick up what their father's had way back when. That Dart 340 I had, was sold just before the crazy huge price explosion we saw about 4-5yrs ago. Two years after, that cars value went up $10k. Now, that car (provided it was still clean) would probably bring...well, many times over what it did back in 03. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## wolfen1086

You have a ragtop 1970 GTX? DUDE, I know people who would give their first born to own that car!
That thing is friggin SWEET, I need to call a friend of mine and see if he wants a ragtop 70  He lives in Knots Island and collects cars that aren't usually seen on the road. And WW2 aircraft too. If ya know anybody with a firing pin for a 1940 BF190E4 20mm cannon let me know and I can have him on the phone in 5 minutes.


----------



## SABL

@ Jon E.... get the camera out and start snappin pics. The day will pass before you know it!! The color was "Midnight Blue" and you jogged my memory.... been so long ago. I still feel the time sitting behind the wheel waiting for an excuse to light em up.... most often it was in 2nd gear to keep from losing it from the torque. The 440 was a great powerplant while rated at 390hp... been there, done it. The 426 Hemi was the 425hp motor of the day.... had to take a close look when making a challenge or eat lotsa crow!!

Had my time and have not been behind the wheel of my kid's Z28 in a few years. Yep, she's been chipped and I am known for side-stepping the clutch. You should have seen the time when he brought it home on a test-drive before he bought it. All I said was "get out" and headed for the road.... hammered a few gears and the deal was done as dad cosigned for the loan. Car is still here but I do not drive it.... I would get in real trouble and stick with my Jeep or E350 work van..... can't go wrong there!!

Going to post and look back later:grin:


----------



## wolfen1086

I remember my 64 Impala as if it were yesterday, the 69 327 transplant engine, the 2 speed powerglide transmission, the screwed up carb, the leaky gas tank that I welded in shop class after a week in the purge booth, man those were the days


----------



## vortec1100

99 camaro Z28, 2009 Chevy HHR, 2006 Chevy silverado Z71


----------



## ookielookie

2001 Honda S2000. Lightly Modded. Black on black. Mugen wing. Yada yada.


----------



## 97'sonoma

I have quite a few starting with 97' syclone and dont try looking it up you wont find any thing.. when they were going to bring back the extreme they were going to also come out with a gmc model only diffrence was going to be the syclone was a 5 spd not the extremes automatic 4L60. but this truck was scary fast and would cast a shadow on the extreme killing the sales so they just got rid of the test models. finding parts is a pain in ths *** though cause the coil is different brakes are different the clutch is diferent from other sonomas and s-10s.it has 171000 miles and still pulling 11.1s. very squirly truck though not for the inexperienced driver. due to this truck ive lost my license,apperently 2 tickets for 162 mph is not acceptible not to mention several around 100 and a coulpe of 10- overs but man i love the look on mustang and camaro drivers faces when a "sonoma" blowsem away
A 95 eclipse with 08 lancer motor full build all the internals. twin turbo with gerrand turbos a constant 15 lbs of bost 520 h.p. built this car when i was 16 im now 21.
85 chevy step side primer grey billet aluminum wheels 12" wide rims in back 10 in front with 14 inch wide m/t on back 383 with victor jr. intake street demon dbl. pumper and a blown up- not blown lol small block 400 yeah sounds bad *** but i split the scat crank so its been sittin for 2 years. 
87 w/b nissan 300zx with after mkt. tt. "sold it'
97 cavalier with 18" green and gold wheels 5 spd full exhaust and injectors.
78 ford 3/4 ton 4x4 with 351 modified 400 granny 4 spd with rockwells pull every thing.


----------



## SABL

Your Sonoma sounds like the '90 S-10 454ci.... I have seen only one, and it was on a showroom floor. The price was somewhere around $17,000.... can't find specs or listings for such a beast but I have seen it...


----------



## Nucleartractor

1995 S-10 4X4 4.3 V6(SOLD)
1998 S-10 4X4 4 Dr Blazer 150,000 miles


----------



## snowmedic

I have a 2009 Mazda RX-8 R3 sports edition and I love it!!


----------



## wolfen1086

Not a bad little car man


----------



## snowmedic

wolfen1086 said:


> Not a bad little car man


Thanks! I really enjoy driving it!


----------



## sailor86

The days of my sporting a fire engine red Firebird ended when I tried relocating a utililty pole with my front end. Nowadays I drive a modest 2002 Mitsubishi Galant SE. It's done a wonderful job for me for almost 2 years now. I think I got lucky with the purchase and I'm dutiful to take care of it. Change oil probably every 2,000 miles (actually, whenever the oil starts to look dirty on the dipstick). Except for one oil change, I have done all the maintenance on my vehicle.


----------



## joannaLeginsky

I love my 98 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GST - it's my dream car! (Can't figure out how to get pics to post, but she's a real beaut!)


----------



## sailor86

joannaLeginsky said:


> I love my 98 Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder GST - it's my dream car! (Can't figure out how to get pics to post, but she's a real beaut!)


I would love to see a photo. Personally I use Photobucket to download and then use the IMG code to post photos. I don't know how much experience you have with computer but if you have trouble with it, just ask for help. I can download a photo, get the code, and post it in less than a minute. Good luck.


----------



## Nucleartractor

sailor86 said:


> The days of my sporting a fire engine red Firebird ended when I tried relocating a utililty pole with my front end. Nowadays I drive a modest 2002 Mitsubishi Galant SE. It's done a wonderful job for me for almost 2 years now. I think I got lucky with the purchase and I'm dutiful to take care of it. Change oil probably every 2,000 miles (actually, whenever the oil starts to look dirty on the dipstick). Except for one oil change, I have done all the maintenance on my vehicle.


This is the kind of driver I like to hear about. I've never not done my own maintenance (except for A/C and rebuilding transmissions)... because it really gives you insight into how the vehicle is most safely and efficiently driven, and it makes vehicles much safer because you know what you overlooked. 

Leaving your baby with some stranger that can't remember if he's supposed to do the brakes on a '96 Town & Country or the engine on a '98 Blazer -- wait, was it the other way round? See my point? So now you're on the road infront of a car with a new engine and no brakes...

And it also gives you a hearty laugh when you see the neighbor attempt to change his oil entirely from the top of the engine. :laugh: But of course, you help him if he asks. But never loan out tools -- you won't like what you get back. :wave:

Regards,

Thomas


----------



## wolfen1086

After Wednesday i think I have the best vehicle on the road, 2001 Jeep Wrangler 
Jeep 1 Subaru (0)


----------



## sailor86

Nucleartractor said:


> This is the kind of driver I like to hear about. I've never not done my own maintenance (except for A/C and rebuilding transmissions)... because it really gives you insight into how the vehicle is most safely and efficiently driven, and it makes vehicles much safer because you know what you overlooked.
> 
> Leaving your baby with some stranger that can't remember if he's supposed to do the brakes on a '96 Town & Country or the engine on a '98 Blazer -- wait, was it the other way round? See my point? So now you're on the road infront of a car with a new engine and no brakes...
> 
> And it also gives you a hearty laugh when you see the neighbor attempt to change his oil entirely from the top of the engine. :laugh: But of course, you help him if he asks. But never loan out tools -- you won't like what you get back. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Thomas


I have no problem loaning out a tool if asked. I guess I've just never had a bad experience in that regard. I know what you're talking about as far as mechanically incompetent neighbors although I have none at this time. As a matter of fact, automotive maintenance is a no-no in this mobile home park.(It's a _nice_mobile home park) But I get away with it anyway. Just gotta work fast and don't get into anything too major or time-consuming.
As a matter of fact, the only oil stain that has ever existed on our driveway was the result of a Walmart automotive fella cross-threading the oil pan drain bolt on my mama's car. Oh yeah. They took responsibility, sent the car to the shop to have a new oil pan installed and gave her an oil change for free. Why don't I change her oil? In the name of peace, we try not to go there.


----------



## Nucleartractor

sailor86 said:


> I have no problem loaning out a tool if asked. I guess I've just never had a bad experience in that regard. I know what you're talking about as far as mechanically incompetent neighbors although I have none at this time. As a matter of fact, automotive maintenance is a no-no in this mobile home park.(It's a _nice_mobile home park) But I get away with it anyway. Just gotta work fast and don't get into anything too major or time-consuming.
> As a matter of fact, the only oil stain that has ever existed on our driveway was the result of a Walmart automotive fella cross-threading the oil pan drain bolt on my mama's car. Oh yeah. They took responsibility, sent the car to the shop to have a new oil pan installed and gave her an oil change for free. Why don't I change her oil? In the name of peace, we try not to go there.


That sounds like my idea of hell. If you can afford to have stuff done and enjoy living there then more power to ya, but man... not a day goes by I'm not pullin on wrenches. I just helped my friend yesterday change the brakes on his car. 

In my neighborhood, there are really no rules because the president of the HOA is a coward... which is not always a good thing. We have had neighbors use the parking lot for a dump -- but that's another story for another day. When we do auto maintenance, it's always done very cleanly. We clean up any spills, and if it's a several day thing, we always close the hood at night. You wouldn't even know it if our cars aren't running. 

As for neighbors borrowing things, we had one neighbor borrow a lawn mower, and cut the grass without a gas cap and mess up the carb... we had the same neighbor borrow a camera and use it in the rain and ruin it. Then my a-hole step grandfather borrowed his neighbors brand new, still with temp tags F-150 and back it into a telephone pole... If somebody doesn't have something, at least 51% of the time it's because they broke theirs if you ask me.


----------



## sailor86

Nucleartractor said:


> That sounds like my idea of hell. If you can afford to have stuff done and enjoy living there then more power to ya, but man... not a day goes by I'm not pullin on wrenches. I just helped my friend yesterday change the brakes on his car.
> 
> In my neighborhood, there are really no rules because the president of the HOA is a coward... which is not always a good thing. We have had neighbors use the parking lot for a dump -- but that's another story for another day. When we do auto maintenance, it's always done very cleanly. We clean up any spills, and if it's a several day thing, we always close the hood at night. You wouldn't even know it if our cars aren't running.
> 
> As for neighbors borrowing things, we had one neighbor borrow a lawn mower, and cut the grass without a gas cap and mess up the carb... we had the same neighbor borrow a camera and use it in the rain and ruin it. Then my a-hole step grandfather borrowed his neighbors brand new, still with temp tags F-150 and back it into a telephone pole... If somebody doesn't have something, at least 51% of the time it's because they broke theirs if you ask me.



We did have some neighbors across the way who were really bad about borrowing things and never voluntarily bringing them back. But they never asked for any of mine personally. Everyone hear pretty much has their own. I'm not close enough to the neighbors to feel comfortable asking for anything. I've got pretty much all that I need. Yesterday I bought a 25' fish tape that will come in handy with some of the electrical service work that I do. Only ran ten bucks at Home Depot. Hell of a deal if you ask me.


----------



## Basementgeek

Can we stay on topic of what people drive?

BG


----------



## tallin

I drive a new *Subaru Liberty 2.5l Sedan* - right hand drive of course. It has a dual gearbox so I can use either Automatic of Manual depending on the mood.

kind regards,


----------



## MonsterMiata

Bet you can't guess. 96 M-Edition miata. Wish it was a monster miata but it isn't lol oh well


----------



## sailor86

MonsterMiata said:


> Bet you can't guess. 96 M-Edition miata. Wish it was a monster miata but it isn't lol oh well


Where's the pics?


----------



## MonsterMiata

sailor86 said:


> Where's the pics?


Oh but of course good sir. Will have too wit till morning though.


----------



## sailor86

MonsterMiata said:


> Oh but of course good sir. Will have too wit till morning though.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## danielgrt

my RX7 finally finished, 3 and a half years of work and three times the money it cost spent on it... 427 whp.. i love it


----------



## sailor86

danielgrt said:


> my RX7 finally finished, 3 and a half years of work and three times the money it cost spent on it... 427 whp.. i love it


Real nice paint job. Custom?


----------



## danielgrt

sailor86 said:


> Real nice paint job. Custom?


thanks. Color is custom made, its a mix between Subaru mica blue and Mazda 6 blue. Here are some other pics, decals are just for show reasons, they pay me for them, for daily use i dont have them.


----------



## sailor86

danielgrt said:


> thanks. Color is custom made, its a mix between Subaru mica blue and Mazda 6 blue. Here are some other pics, decals are just for show reasons, they pay me for them, for daily use i dont have them.


Very nice. And the car's not bad either.


----------



## wolfen1086

Sweet I want one of those...............oh nice wheels on whatever that is


----------



## WarriorxXx206

I drive a 1980 Camaro  Legit!


----------



## richiemoe

2004 Chevy Silverado. Best truck I ever owned.:wave:


----------



## kneel

2008 toyota corolla.

trd supercharger
JP performance header
injen intake
flowmaster exhaust.

yeaaaaa


----------



## cloud19

i drive a 2009 Vw Golf Velocity 1.4 with a 2.0ltr engine swap with 2.0ltr opel astra tsi injectors and bmw 325 conrods and 275cams


----------



## sailor86

My first car was a 1980 Dodge Colt. Back then, for all I cared, front-wheel drive meant four-wheel drive. I beat the heck out of that car off-road. Ahh...good times, good times.


----------



## 3.2blkcl

2001 acura cl

aem v2 cai
3.2 vtec
dropped on some eibach with 17s for now


----------



## 3.2blkcl

kneel said:


> 2008 toyota corolla.
> 
> trd supercharger
> JP performance header
> injen intake
> flowmaster exhaust.
> 
> yeaaaaa


Nice, ever test that on the track?


----------



## 97'sonoma

just aquired some new rides, 2 blazers (1,s-10,1,k-5) both 4wheel one real nice body the other real nice runing gear. and a 96 yamaha varigo v-twin, and some LS-1 parts. none of them will be geting any work any time soon though im trying to buy a house(really i just want the huge shop)lol. wish me luck on the house.


----------



## 3PointJ

Ok, been a while since I ben in here, but here is my latest ride...










That station wagon is my new ride, next to my old one. 

Its a 2002 Nissan Stagea 250t RS Four. 2.5l Turbo AWD. Goes ******* sick...

Plans in the making are new rims, lowering, maybe a nice kit...

Great car, I got it real cheap, so I'm pretty happy with the buy.


----------



## wolfen1086

I was gonna ask what that wagon was, Since I can't see the rear emblem and I haven't been in Australia in 31 years I almost asked what type of Holden that was LOL


----------



## 3PointJ

Hahahaha, nah. You probably wouldn't have even seen it in the Country your living in now. The are an Import from Japan, and not a very commonly sought after one. The older models ones are quite common, but not these newer ones.

I'm the only one in my town with one. Muahahahahhaa.


----------



## wolfen1086

Your right they aren't in America, not that I've seen anyway, but theres so many cars and trucks here that are Japan owned, that if I did see one I wouldn't even give it a second thought.


----------



## LoSt_GuArDiAn

these are my cars

Alfa Mito (if i know it well, they should arrive in USA soon)








Lancia Kappa with gas as fuel ('cause it wastes a lot)









and in order to be "vintage"  my last car is
Fiat 128


----------



## wolfen1086

What year Fiat 128 is that? Also is it a sport or just a 128?
between 1981 and 1983 I owned a 1974 Fiat 128 sport. the only problem I ever had with it was the rubber shock pad between the shift lever and the transmission, which was easily fixed with a piece of metal. I drove that car until it finally threw a rod, and got towed away.


----------



## Flatliner

here's an update on mine.

it runs! and idles!

here's some vids of it starting for the first time, and idling on it's own without even being tuned! (only timing done)

YouTube - Aamir and Mark starting the 1991 Isuzu Impulse RS
YouTube - Mark's 1991 Isuzu Impulse RS engine running

these were all filmed after the engine was warmed up. hehe

now it's just figuring out some minor gremlins and getting a couple things done to make it road worthy.


----------



## brandikstanley

Wow....I think there is one of these threads on every forum :smile:

I drive a 1987 Dodge B250, an old USAF work van. Slant six, <--money maker

and a 2008 Yamaha YZF R1 <--Life maker

**edit I'll post some pics later...........


----------



## kneel

LoSt_GuArDiAn said:


> these are my cars
> 
> Alfa Mito (if i know it well, they should arrive in USA soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancia Kappa with gas as fuel ('cause it wastes a lot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in order to be "vintage"  my last car is
> Fiat 128


those r badddddd rides!!!!


----------



## SABL

Nice rides, kneel!!

I could tell by the pics you were not in Ohio!! Hope the rides get here soon!!


----------



## brandikstanley

brandikstanley said:


> **edit I'll post some pics later...........


Ok got to do this couldn't find a way to edit this far down the road:4-dontkno







:heartlove








:wave:








:grin:


----------



## wolfen1086

brandikstanley said:


> Ok got to do this couldn't find a way to edit this far down the road:4-dontkno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :heartlove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin:


Nice YJ, what year? Mines an 01 TJ and I see you have a chain already hanging over the Chevy Just in case  ( I can say that I own 2 Chevy's )


----------



## brandikstanley

LOL the YJ is a 1988, and the Chevy actually had the motor out of it in that pick 400Cui was dong a swap out with one that wasn't stressed from heat due to a thrown belt.


----------



## Asamoah

2009 Subaru Impreza WRX... pics to be posted.


----------



## Jeepriders

I drive a lifted jeep cherokee sport.. haha the best car i ever bought
:grin:


----------



## wolfen1086

brandikstanley said:


> LOL the YJ is a 1988, and the Chevy actually had the motor out of it in that pick 400Cui was dong a swap out with one that wasn't stressed from heat due to a thrown belt.


Mines a Blue 2001 with a 2.5, or course the top is black denim  I sold my S-10 Blazer last week and I'll be missing that thing for a few yars



Jeepriders said:


> I drive a lifted jeep cherokee sport.. haha the best car i ever bought
> :grin:


You lifted a Cherokee? I've only seen one of those lifted around here


----------



## SABL

Jeepriders said:


> I drive a lifted jeep cherokee sport.. haha the best car i ever bought
> :grin:


Haven't seen too many lifted Cherokees around here but there are some. I do see a bunch of lifted CJ's. 

*Do not do this with your Cherokee*

Hope the link works.....:grin: I still laugh every time I view the gallery!!


----------



## sailor86

Is that avatar you or Dimebag Darrell from Pantera?


----------



## SABL

I'll go off topic just briefly....:grin: Dimebag was killed not too far from where I live. I just took a peek at his pic and can see the resemblance. Stephen the Irishman (from "Braveheart") is the character portrayed in my avatar... you'll have to search YouTube if you wish to see him. I can't supply the link due to language....:4-thatsba


----------



## Corday

My Toy = 2004 Toyota MR2 Spyder
Family Ride = 2006 Ford 500 Limited
Kept a 1967 Plymouth GTX 440cid convertible bought new, for 23 years.


----------



## SABL

Corday said:


> Kept a 1967 Plymouth GTX 440cid convertible bought new, for 23 years.


Bet you wish you had that one back!! A friend of mine had one.... boxy with sharp body corners that was smoothed out in '68. Midnight blue conv... 440 4 spd. I put a few miles on it...:grin: I'm thinking MSRP was $3,900...or close.

How many times did you over-rev and crack the valve retainers??....:laugh:


----------



## Corday

Didn't overrev since it was Torqueflite. The 426 Hemi was faster with stick, but the 440 automatic was quicker thru the quarter than the 4spd. Ronnie Sox sucked me up in less than halfway even though I was given a 4 carlength hadicap (B Stock vs. A Gas).


----------



## SABL

Well.........the TF's were known to be a good tranny back in those days. A good hard shifting tranny. I also remember the push-button TF's in the 60's. No way a stick can match the shifts of a good auto even with the best of the "side steppers" (I was one of them...lol). A good valve-body and bypassing the modulators was all that was needed to beat any stick.....if the frictions could keep up with the power.


----------



## Scira

A 1991 Toyota Corolla. Manual Transmission, I don't know if they made them automatic.
Around where I live in Minnesota manuals are rare so I like to point that out.


----------



## Ldub

fredolm said:


> I go 4x4 rock crawling in my '95 Jeep ZJ (Grand Cherokee). It gets a little bashed up, but hey, it's fun. See for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like fun, huh?
> 
> Fred


LOL...you find kindred spirits in the oddest of places sometimes...:devil:

I'm on the same page as Fred, offroad is the place to be!...esp Moab!

I drive one of these weird lookin' things...









Don't feel bad if you don't know what it is, they imported fewer than 5000 from 1999-2001, so most have never seen one.

It's a 99 Isuzu VehiCROSS...love at first sight for me...:heartlove

It's locked, lifted, geared, supercharged, & rollin' on 35's.










I have an odd assortment of fellow VX enthusiasts who make the yearly pilgrimage to Moab every May to flog our little Tonka trucks around the red rocks...:4-cheers:


----------



## Ldub

Here's the pic that made me realize that Fred & I are kindred spirits.


----------



## wolfen1086

I saw a VehiCROSS going down the road the other day, it is the first time in my 47 years of life I have EVER seen ANYTHING like that, Are they as good at offroad as they look? Is the 4WD as good as a Jeep or a S-10 Blazer with a locker in front and a posi rear?


----------



## Ldub

wolfen1086 said:


> I saw a VehiCROSS going down the road the other day, it is the first time in my 47 years of life I have EVER seen ANYTHING like that, Are they as good at offroad as they look? Is the 4WD as good as a Jeep or a S-10 Blazer with a locker in front and a posi rear?


In 4-LO they're very capable out in the rocks. They come with limited slip in the rear axle, & there are air & auto lockers available for the front axle. (rear too)

Any 4WD vehicle with a solid front axle is going to have a slight advantage over a similarly equipped vehicle with independent front suspension, due to better suspension flex.

I bought her in 03, & haven't seen anything built before or since that I'd rather be driving...:grin:


----------



## wolfen1086

WOW air AND auto? My Blazer only came with a solid rear shaft all the way through from one wheel to the other ( serious no diff gears in the housing) But the front was either open or vac/cable lock straight from the military factory.
My 01 wrangler on the other hand, came with a D30 in the front (open) and a D35 in the rear (open), and I can go about anywhere any other vehicle can, I equipped the front brakes with a set of parking brake calipers so all I do is raise the ebrake three clicks


----------



## newtown

I drive Toyota Corolla Sedan..


----------



## lovebigspeakers

98 mitsubishi galant, 87 nissan sentra se


----------



## Ldub

wolfen1086 said:


> WOW air AND auto? My Blazer only came with a solid rear shaft all the way through from one wheel to the other ( serious no diff gears in the housing) But the front was either open or vac/cable lock straight from the military factory.


I think I explained that badly.

I meant that there are aftermarket air (ARB) & auto (Aussie) lockers available for both axles.


----------



## wolfen1086

Oh ok I understand now they don't come from the factory with them but they are available after market.

be ware of one thing with the Aussie lockers, they are a "lunchbox locker" type and not all diff's can handle the torque. I have a Dana 35C in the rear of my Jeep, and if I put a lunchbox locker in it i will destroy the carrier where the gears used to be, but my front will handle one.
Your best bet is a limited slip or a Detroit Tru Track, style system on any thing, the Detroit Tru Tracks are gear instead of clutch plates and hardly ever go bad, where a rear end with clutches eventually wear out, also to prevent "chattering" from the diff, a clutch system needs conditioner mixed in with the diff oil.
I can't comment on ARB's I have never dealt with those, but I hear they have no problems with them except the occasional or leaking broken air line


----------



## Ldub

wolfen1086 said:


> Oh ok I understand now they don't come from the factory with them but they are available after market.
> 
> be ware of one thing with the Aussie lockers, they are a "lunchbox locker" type and not all diff's can handle the torque. I have a Dana 35C in the rear of my Jeep, and if I put a lunchbox locker in it i will destroy the carrier where the gears used to be, but my front will handle one.
> Your best bet is a limited slip or a Detroit Tru Track, style system on any thing, the Detroit Tru Tracks are gear instead of clutch plates and hardly ever go bad, where a rear end with clutches eventually wear out, also to prevent "chattering" from the diff, a clutch system needs conditioner mixed in with the diff oil.
> I can't comment on ARB's I have never dealt with those, but I hear they have no problems with them except the occasional or leaking broken air line



LOL...I think I might have over done it when I soft pedaled my knowlege of autos in my first post...:wink:
Guess I didn't want to sound too cocky...:redface:
The Isuzu corp 12 bolt axle is quite robust, (see here) & I've already got 4:77's both front & rear (*VERY* hard to find) with an Aussie Locker in the rear axle.

Being an oddball brand, very few aftermarket options are available...ARB & Aussie are about it for lockers.

I've built a lot of my own accessories, including rock sliders, trailer hitch, skid plates, grille...:3-smash:

With the exception of body work & the "black arts" (tranny & differential gear setup) I turn all my own wrenches, & have done on everything from MX bikes to 70's muscle, since I was a teen.

Growing up on a farm has it's advantages sometimes...:sayyes:

Since I'm fairly well versed in construction (20 yrs) & turning wrenches, it may have some bearing on why I find computers so completely baffling...:4-dontkno

Very few computer problems that I'm aware of, can be fixted with a hammer.

I guess if you couldn't get it to shut off that might work...once.

Sorry for not explaining myself better initially...:3-specs:


----------



## wolfen1086

Ldub said:


> LOL...I think I might have over done it when I soft pedaled my knowlege of autos in my first post...:wink:
> Guess I didn't want to sound too cocky...:redface:
> The Isuzu corp 12 bolt axle is quite robust, (see here) & I've already got 4:77's both front & rear (*VERY* hard to find) with an Aussie Locker in the rear axle.
> 
> Being an oddball brand, very few aftermarket options are available...ARB & Aussie are about it for lockers.
> 
> I've built a lot of my own accessories, including rock sliders, trailer hitch, skid plates, grille...:3-smash:
> 
> With the exception of body work & the "black arts" (tranny & differential gear setup) I turn all my own wrenches, & have done on everything from MX bikes to 70's muscle, since I was a teen.
> 
> Growing up on a farm has it's advantages sometimes...:sayyes:
> 
> Since I'm fairly well versed in construction (20 yrs) & turning wrenches, it may have some bearing on why I find computers so completely baffling...:4-dontkno
> 
> Very few computer problems that I'm aware of, can be fixted with a hammer.
> 
> I guess if you couldn't get it to shut off that might work...once.
> 
> Sorry for not explaining myself better initially...:3-specs:


Your not being too cocky, your just saying what your truck has in it
I clicked your link, the rear end in your truck is a very good one, it falls between a D44 and a D60...Well. a D44 is VERY reliable an is what everybody slaps in a Jeep around here for mud and trails. So its gonna work fine with that thing.As for parts, at worst you'd have to change gear ratios to swap out the diff gears, but growing up on a farm (yes it has advantages ), trust me after a little looking at it, diffs and trannies won;t be "black arts" anymore 

We're the same you and me, I grew up on a farm too, and I have a long time in fabrication and construction. only difference is you have and Isuzu, I have a Jeep

Oh and computers are easy, hit it with a hammer a few times, one of two things WILL happen, (1) computer starts working right (2) you replace it


----------



## pharoah

1995 dodge stealth


----------



## SABL

Nice little car, pharoah!! My son had a '92 Stealth T/T....can't remember when he sold it.


----------



## wolfen1086

Nice, but I have a stupid question about the name "stealth" How can they call it that when the cops pick it up on radar:grin:


----------



## FuzzyKatt

2003 Volkswagen Golf 1.9 GT TDI (150bhp)


----------



## UrbanGeek

2005 subaru impreza Rs


----------



## jonathan68

2001 Chevy S-10 xtra cab 4X4, 218 HP V-6 in it. 4 wheel drive comes in handy, New England winters suck.


----------



## Ridonkulous

*Pics!!!*

This thread does not have enough pics for a "What do you drive" type thread.

I'll try to contribute, sadly I can't get to my pictures at work... 

Oh and sorry for the GINORMOUS pics. I'm making up for the rest of the thread... :wink:

First car 1985 Toyota MR2, 1.6L DOHC Manual Trans. Great car. Reliable, and drove like a go-cart. Can't find any pics. Sorry.

Second car 1989 Chrysler Conquest TSi, 2.6L SOHC Turbocharged/intercooled Manual Trans.









Third car for driving in winter so quest wouldn't get dirty
1989 Isuzu Pickup 2.6L SOHC Manual Trans 4WD. This thing was a PIECE and a BEAST! Cheapie craigslist find. Loved every minute in that thing. I drove it like a race car :laugh: Pic after work.


Current Vehicle...
1998 Jeep Cherokee Sport, 4x4, Automatic, Budget Boost (bought it like that, about 2" lift), BFG All Terrains. I bought it in great condition as seen below.









(Has some Bridgestone Dueler ATs on it in this first pic, those sucked and were too big to flex all the way and stuck out past the flares too far for my liking, I went down a size when I got the BFGs)

I wheel mine (it's definitely scratched/dented now, but those add offroading prowess...right?). Haven't been out to Moab like earlier posters, but have been to Badlands Offroad park in Attica, IN more times than I can count. Again, More Pics after work... 

Also had a 1992 Mitsubishi 3000gt VR4 for a tiny bit. It was a piece of junk and not as nimble as the Quest. It was beast on the highway though. All stock.







I got rid of it. Needed too much time/money for my college self :sigh:

Sorry for not having the pics all handy.


----------



## wolfen1086

I like the Jeep


----------



## SJCharney

SJCharney said:


> I drive a 2006 GMC denali crew cab with 6.0 L and AWD with 4:10's. I the garage I have a 1994 GMC Sierra GT custom pick up, a 70 Chevelle SS 454 and I 51 Ford Panel Truck "Rat Rod" under construction................


Update...............sold my 1994 GMC Sierra GT at teh end of last year to build a 72 El Camino SS.......all new sheet metal, PST suspension, ZZ4 350 crate motor with head work, 400 auto trans..............kick *** driver!!!!


----------



## Ridonkulous

SJCharney said:


> Update...............sold my 1994 GMC Sierra GT at teh end of last year to build a 72 El Camino SS.......all new sheet metal, PST suspension, ZZ4 350 crate motor with head work, 400 auto trans..............kick *** driver!!!!


Looks very clean. Great retro muscle car.


----------



## wolfen1086

Nice cars bro, however they can't be antiques or retro's. The only way it can be antique or retro is if I NEVER DROVE ONE LOL I REFUSE to be old


----------



## GZ

Here are the favorite cars I have owned and driven, the last being my current mode of transport. Honestly, can't wait for it to die so I can get something else. I would like to have my AUDI back though... I loved that car... Throwing in a pic of what happened to it.

'71 & '72 VW Supers
'56 VW Oval
'91 Jetta Wolfsburg Edt.
'85 BMW 325e
'95 AUDI 90 Q Sport
'03 Mitsubishi Lancer OZ Edt.

R.I.P. Thanks for saving my life from the... ahem... other driver... that decided that it was all clear for a left turn...


----------



## yustr

Here's my list: (probably forgettting a few and undoubtedly have some of the vintages wrong)

1963 Pontiac Tempest – bright red convertible, $300, terrible reliability but oh would I love to have one now
1968 Pontiac Grand Prix - gas hog during the gas crisis
1970 Ford LTD Station wagon – lived in it through the summer before going into the Peace Corps
1980 Honda Accord – came with the new wife 
1972 Toyota Corolla – most reliable car I’ve ever owned
1982 Suzuki GS750 – not a car but loads of fun
1978 Opel Rekord - lived in Germany
1976 BMW 518 - Germany
1979 Fiat 147 – gift - Germany
1988 Toyota Van – first new car, 4x4, toured throughout Europe and shipped it back to US
1980 Ford Granada – gift
1978 Ford LTD II – gift, huge
1994 Izuzu Trooper – bought new, nice truck – terrible dealer
1988 Toyota Van – thought I’d replace the one we sold but just not the same
1990 Ford Taurus Wagon
1983 Audi 4000 Quattro – great in the snow – till it wasn’t
1984 VW Quantum – same car as the 4000 but a diesel 
1995 Dodge Decrepit – oops I mean, Intrepid 
1999 Subaru Legacy – bought new, still own (165K miles)
2000 Mazda MPV – bought new, still own (172K miles)
1997 Toyota Camry – gift from Grandma, still own (80K miles)
2011 Kia Sorento – 0 miles (pick it up this afternoon :grin: )


----------



## Coolfreak

Those sorento's look absolutely beautiful. I saw one at the dealership lot the other day.


----------



## wolfen1086

Coolfreak said:


> Those sorento's look absolutely beautiful. I saw one at the dealership lot the other day.


Not to me I'm a truck guy or Jeep or old, you call them antiques, I call them old


----------



## RockmasteR

2002 Peugeot 306 White:grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp

Nothin yet!


----------



## billyfridge

I drive a Jreg Honda Civic Shuttle, it was a little old lady's car given to me by my bro-in law. My backup car is a Freg Nissan Micra. both cars are old, but in bloody good nick, except for a huge dent in the drivers door of the Honda put there by a hit and run driver person!!!!!
I'm 70 yrs old and have been a 'white van driver' all my working life, but please don't hold it against me.....lol


----------



## charlie1776

2005 GMC Canyon 2WD Z71 SLE 3.5L 5sp 3.73 rear end.
1996 Chevy K1500 Suburban 4WD 5.7L Auto.
1962 Willis CJ-5 134.25ci 4WD 3sp all original drivetrain; fiberglass tub and fenders.


----------



## charlie1776

This is the 62 CJ-5.


----------



## charlie1776

Hope you were alright.


----------



## wolfen1086

charlie1776 said:


> This is the 62 CJ-5.



I got a 2001 TJ, how does the 65 run?, got a 4 or a 6 ?


----------



## loosebolt

for fun, ongoing project

86 suzuki samurai, have a ford van for work, and mazda tribute


----------



## FanEAW

me: 2007 mazda 3 GS w/ 5 cylinder turbo boost engine

girlfriend: 2008 Honda Civic

mother: 2010 Cadillac STS fully equiped

Father: 2011 BMW 335is


----------



## JackSwagger

Great you cover a lot of variety, and it will be a good experience for you to drive all the leading brands in market.


----------



## FanEAW

lol i only drive my mazda,

BMW since it has rear traction its complete useless in snow, and cadillacs break easily, and idk why but i just dont like my GF's honda, nonetheless they are good cars


----------



## wolfen1086

One word for snow............Jeep


----------



## Red Rover

Old Blue


----------



## taker_02

i have a 1990 chevy 1500 4x4 (blowen motor but working on that) 1992 chevy 1500 4x4 ext cab with over 200,000 miles still drives but there a knock or a tick there when i step on the gas and i have a 1988 olds 98 with over 200,000 power everything


----------



## lizzrd

1997 Dakota (first year for this generation) 5.2 litre, 4X4
I have black step bars put on since this pic.
and the wife's Xmas present this year 2011 Subaru Outback


----------



## Vick_Automotive

I drive a 1997 pontiac sunfire 2.4 turbo 5 speed, but thats my daily drive my weekend warrior is a 1991 Camaro Rs t-top with a 350, that has gear drive timing and a pair of flowmaster 40 with a h-pipe and one hellava cam. 5 speed mountaed to that hog of an engine smokes the tires and the suspension hugs all of the curves. when i come down the roud intown everyone turns their head because they feel the car before i get there.


Down With Fuel Cost!!!!


----------



## thedeuce

1994 Chevrolet 1500 Silverado


----------



## brobarapas

2011 vw scirocco,


----------



## sailor86

brobarapas said:


> 2011 vw scirocco,


Didn't know they still made them.


----------



## brobarapas

sailor86 said:


> Didn't know they still made them.


came back on the market in 2008/9,nice car very fast,2.0L,WAS 200BHP got it chiped to 240bhp,they would not be for a big person (tall)

YouTube - New Volkswagen Scirocco Video


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech

1999 GMC 3500 Sierra SLT w/ Turbo 6.5L V8 Detroit Diesel
2000 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP (Daytona 500 edition) w/ Supercharged 3.8L V-6


----------



## brobarapas

2and4StrokeTech said:


> 1999 GMC 3500 Sierra SLT w/ Turbo 6.5L V8 Detroit Diesel
> 2000 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP (Daytona 500 edition) w/ Supercharged 3.8L V-6


I use to repair the injectors on Detroit engines,mind you I never heard of one in a car only trucks and buses,it must be a powerful machine


----------



## wolfen1086

I have a question for ya, since you rebuilt injectors you will know, do I need to replace them if I run straight moonshine in my car? I have every thing els changed over to stainless except the fuel injectors. Its for a gasoline engine btw


----------



## celcius

New VW Polo, compared with American brands its a real small car lol!


----------



## NotherOldGuy

A bought-new '89 Yugo GV with 112K on the clock and a '00 Saturn SW2 with 119K. SW2's on its original pads/shoes and has 'bout 34 MPH overall. After fine-tuning the tow-in it's a fantastic road car. The Yugo's really a license-built FIAT 128 in a different shell. Bulletproof cars. I've driven 15 FIATs over a million miles in the past 53 years and NEVER came in "on the hook." Number 16 will be a New 500.


----------



## llacrossedude7

2005 Ford Ranger Edge 4x4, about to get my 33's. But I'm planing on getting a new truck anyway. Either a new F150 or a Z71 not sure yet.


----------



## wolfen1086

NotherOldGuy said:


> A bought-new '89 Yugo GV with 112K on the clock and a '00 Saturn SW2 with 119K. SW2's on its original pads/shoes and has 'bout 34 MPH overall. After fine-tuning the tow-in it's a fantastic road car. The Yugo's really a license-built FIAT 128 in a different shell. Bulletproof cars. I've driven 15 FIATs over a million miles in the past 53 years and NEVER came in "on the hook." Number 16 will be a New 500.


is the Yugo still running or did Yugo get a new car 
I can say that I had a 74 Fiat 128 sport for 10 years when I lived in Norfolk Va, and that darn thing would not die.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

I drive a Nissan Navara D22 (2008) 2.5lt Diesel Turbo. With a DPChip fitted ~126-132kw (Stock 98kw), 3" Taipan Mild Steel Exhaust, ARB Black Steel Bull Bar, 17" Cooper Discovery S/T, Safari Snorkel.
Saving up for a 3" ToughDog suspension kit :grin: Plus a lot more..


----------



## Midnight Tech

Aus_Karlos said:


> I drive a Nissan Navara D22 (2008) 2.5lt Diesel Turbo. With a DPChip fitted ~126-132kw (Stock 98kw), 3" Taipan Mild Steel Exhaust, ARB Black Steel Bull Bar, 17" Cooper Discovery S/T, Safari Snorkel.
> Saving up for a 3" ToughDog suspension kit :grin: Plus a lot more..


:3drooling
Pics.Please.


----------



## Raylo

I recently added this to the stable for when I don't need 4 wheels and a roof... or don't feel like pedaling my other 2 wheelers.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Here are some pics taken with my mobile. I use the camera on the weekend.
There was limited light left and my phone doesn't have a flash so i couldn't show off my new exhaust. :grin:
Save that for Saturday.


----------



## Raylo

Nice Karlos. I (and many others here in the USA) would love to have a small turbo diesel in our small/midsize pickups like my 2009 Toyota Tacoma. Would help a lot in the MPG department. We don't get goodies like that here in the Land of Cheap Gas (yes, even at $3.50 it's still relatively cheap here) and the mfgs don't bother offering the TDs.

I like your high mount RamAir system... it's either that or you need the truck to keep running when you do water crossings so the salties can't get you. ;-)


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Its a snorkel. I do some water crossing but i really need to invest in extending my differential breathers for that just encase moment if i get stuck mid stream. I dont want water getting sucked past the diff seals and contaminating the oil. Going to go down to my local DIY store on the weekend and going to pickup some fuel pipe and mount the breathers in the engine bay.


----------



## loda117

My little commuter


----------



## GZ

I was going through some old mail when I came across an envelope that had photos in it from my late Auntie's house... I never knew what happened to the photos of my most beloved vehicle until now...

I sold this car in 1998 (after quite a bit of loving work) because I was having my son and I didn't want to put seatbelts in it... The worst decision of my life was letting it go...


----------



## Ripperjack

1999 Nissan pathfinder


----------



## wolfen1086

Jeep.....................................


----------



## GZ

My new ride... Finally back in a Quattro!

'96 A4... Mechanically sound... Needs a touch of TLC, but all in all good shape. Picked her up for 3k.


----------



## tracywilliam46

*epos159 you know by its year model you could easily see the differences between the cars.
________________________*


----------



## S-steve07

I there how are you  i am steve i am also a driver but i am not driving a car i am driving a truck.In fact i was an employee before in an cranes services. At first it is really difficult to drive unlike on cars but then i was learn..thanks to this forum its quite weird to say that i am driving a truck because most people are more on car rather than truck or more big vehicles..


----------



## BOLIVIA

I drive a '94 Impala SS. 5.7L LT1 Corvette engine, duel exhaust etc. Just dropped it off at a local performance shop to have the bottom end rebuilt so I can install some high power cylinder heads. Looking to put down around 425rwhp. :laugh:


----------



## missing link

This is my collection








They are all Ford Sierra. The left one is my daily drive at the moment,a 2 litre DOHC,and will undergo a 4wd 2.3 supercharger Project eventually . The middle one is an XR4i,known as the Merkur in the States. This is having a mild restoration work done. It has a 2.8 V6 turbo'd engine and converted to 4x4. The one on the right is a 1.8 sohc lima engine (Pinto equivallent),and will undergo a 4wd turbocharged 2 litre engine,blowing throough two Lotus carburetors


----------



## Basementgeek

Glad some one has thousands of $$/£ to throw on cars. Merkur and Pintos have not been made, in USA, in over 20 years 

Still trying to figure out why you want 4 wheel drive, living in the UK.

BG


----------



## missing link

Well,Europe and the UK recently have had extremely bad winters,and 4wd drive solves the problem,as I had driven my MoT-less (Inspection) Sierra 4wd briefly around my small village,as my 2wd Sierra was getting stuck in snow/ice,because my road where I live has a slight incline. And 4x4 holds the road fantastically


----------



## missing link

Basementgeek said:


> Glad some one has thousands of $$/£ to throw on cars. Merkur and Pintos have not been made, in USA, in over 20 years


I like Classic cars. The Ford Sierra was unique when I was 11 years old,when it came out. Futuristic looking at the time,compared to the mainstream box shape,the Ford Cortina. It was a bold step for Ford. 
The name Pinto,in the UK was adopted to the European/UK sohc engine,different to the US Ford Pinto


----------



## wolfen1086

In all my years alive here in the states I have seen one Merkur, now I have seen one in real life and one in a picture


----------



## Basementgeek

Unless those model of cars had a 4WD option, I don't see how you can add it.
Those cars will not have the ground clearance you need.

Yes I like 4WD, I have a bigger full size 6 passenger Chevy truck.

If you want/need 4WD, buy one, it will be cheaper.

BG


----------



## missing link

Basementgeek said:


> Unless those model of cars had a 4WD option, I don't see how you can add it.


About 2 years later,Ford introduced the 5 door V6 4x4. So all parts are from such. Only difference,is the gearbox tunnel was designed for the transfer box,mine isn't. So,cut out the needed area to weld in the 4x4 mountings and transfer box indent


Basementgeek said:


> If you want/need 4WD, buy one, it will be cheaper.


 True,but,as a car enthusiast,I enjoy the fabrication. It keeps the old grey cells operating :smile:


----------



## RockmasteR

I drive a Peugeot 307 White
maybe I'll upload a photo later :grin:

I'm willing to change it anyways


----------



## BeNGT

VOLVO 245 1976!

Good old car.

Only in Sweden!


----------



## Allen Barra

I have 2 cars at the moment, Toyota Rav4 and a VW GTI. The Rav4 is actually for my wife but I'm the only person that drives it and I take it to work every day, I use my GTI for everything else.


----------



## grale

Hi all!!!

I drive a MK4 VW Golf GTi PD150 as my main drive 

i also have a Lexus GS300 Sport (that i want to sell now, owned for 12 yrs)

and lastly, My baby ..... Lancia Delta Integrale 16 V (also owned about 10 yrs)


----------



## llacrossedude7

Currently driving my dads 09 F350. It's a nice truck but not nice at the pump. Lol. $160 to fill up.

It looks like this. Could not find my camera to take a picture.


----------



## wolfen1086

don't feel bad about the gas, if my Jeep had a tank that big I'd pay 160 too, Times like these I'm happy with my 14 gal tank


----------



## Basementgeek

You must have 2 20 gal tanks

BG


----------



## llacrossedude7

38 gallon tank.


----------



## wolfen1086

Basementgeek said:


> You must have 2 20 gal tanks
> 
> BG


Who me? nope one 14 gal


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Currently in a 2001 Ford F-150 Lariat.
4 wheel drive.
It's nice, but I only get about 13 MPG on a 21 gallon tank.

Other than that, I drive my parents 1999 Mercedes E-300 TurboDiesel. it's pretty sweet.


----------



## Ooudestomp

My little pride and joy :grin:


----------



## scruffyduck

'99 Infiniti i30 Dark green, '03 S2000 Red w/ AP2 wheels, tires, '07 G35S Black


----------



## dm01

I have a '93 Nissan Altima that my dad gave me after my '08 Corolla was totalled in a rear-ender (I was stopped at a red light, they rammed me at 45k, no idea how they managed it). Car was basically a write-off, ICBC actually paid me decently for it since I did keep the car in good shape.

The Altima has a few problems which I'll be popping in to get advice on. I have the full FSM and a complete automotive tool kit. [Amazon.com is great for car parts, fraction of the money than up here in the great white-and-sometimes-grey north (just have to cross the 49th to pick them up which isn't too difficult).]


----------



## llitguy

Just traded my '03 Chevy Impala for an '01 Ford Windstar. I liked the car a lot better but needed another seat for new family member who will arrive any day now. My 6 yr old son still cries for the car once in a while. I didn't realize he was so attached to it!


----------



## SABL

The Windstar should work good.....plenty of room for groceries!! And, there will be room for the diaper bag......:grin:

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I just got my first car a few months back but I drive a 2002 Audi A6 Quattro. Its an outstanding car and I love it.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

I'm working on getting a 1993 or 1994 Toyota MR2 Turbo.
Poor man's Ferrari.


----------



## Basementgeek

Good luck on getting almost 20 year old car with a turbo that has not had the hell run out it. 

BG


----------



## llitguy

SABL said:


> The Windstar should work good.....plenty of room for groceries!! And, there will be room for the diaper bag......:grin:
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!


Thanks! 

Actually, when all the seats are full, I think the van has less useable cargo space than the Impala. That trunk was huge! But it will work. And at 98,000 miles, should run for a while.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Basementgeek said:


> Good luck on getting almost 20 year old car with a turbo that has not had the hell run out it.
> 
> BG


 I'm something of a DIY mechanic. Same as I am with computers. I would love to have an excuse to take a summer to totally rebuild the motor.


----------



## Basementgeek

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> I'm something of a DIY mechanic. Same as I am with computers. I would love to have an excuse to take a summer to totally rebuild the motor.


As long as you know what you are getting into you should be OK.

BG


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

*bows* I appreciate your wisdom and concern.

Lol


----------



## wolfen1086

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> *bows* I appreciate your wisdom and concern.
> 
> Lol


Your in the right place if you run into any problems too, there's a lot of us here that remember old cars cause we still have one or two around somewhere. I think mine might be a little older than yours though


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Yeah, my dad is a genius, mechanically. Always fun to rip into something. We have a fully stocked shop that was used for small motors and chainsaws. My grandpa's.


----------



## wolfen1086

If your dad is a mechanical genius I HIGHLY recommend you become his shadow and learn as much as possible, in my day he who died with the most toys won, in today's world, he who dies withe the most knowledge wins


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

All summer, and all night while we work on things. He's an HVAC installer who runs his own business. If he had gone to college (there is a huge story about that one) he would be one of the great minds.


----------



## KuraiYuuki

anyways im late to this thread......ive had a wide range of cars so far but as of right now i have a 2002 Saab 9-3 Special Edition


----------



## Redeye3323

I recently got my first car (remember, I'm a Brit and the cars here aren't huge like in 'merica)

It's a Vauxhall Corsa 1.2L 16V 2003 model (cdi)

Nothing spectacular, but good for a first car over here in England.


----------



## Basementgeek

Sounds good car for your first car. That engine is very tiny compared to USA cars.

BG


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

That's for sure. But those tiny engines along with UK fuel prices make sense.

I drove a V8 5.9 L Ford for quite some time. Great truck, averaged about 9 mpg.
Needless to say, we don't have that anymore.


----------



## Redeye3323

Basementgeek said:


> Sounds good car for your first car. That engine is very tiny compared to USA cars.
> 
> BG


UK Petrol (gasoline) Price -> £6.12 per gallon (134.5p per litre)
US Gasoline (Petrol) Price -> £2.31 per gallon 

UK Petrol (gasoline) Price -> $9.78 per gallon
US Gasoline (Petrol) Price -> $3.69 per gallon 


^^ Thats the reason why. The cost of petroleum is between 2 & 3 times the price :sad:


----------



## DonaldG

What do I drive? 

My wife tells me I drive her mad! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Redeye3323 said:


> UK Petrol (gasoline) Price -> £6.12 per gallon (134.5p per litre)
> US Gasoline (Petrol) Price -> £2.31 per gallon
> 
> UK Petrol (gasoline) Price -> $9.78 per gallon
> US Gasoline (Petrol) Price -> $3.69 per gallon
> 
> 
> ^^ Thats the reason why. The cost of petroleum is between 2 & 3 times the price :sad:


When I was a little lad with my Austin Healey, I remember being able to fill her up, offer £1 and get some change... Hahhh - those were the days.

(Is my age showing?)


----------



## Basementgeek

Oh I totally understand the price you are paying in the UK for fuel. If I drove much anymore, I would not be driving a fairly good size pickup truck with a 5.3L V-8.

I drove about 50 miles yesterday, I figure it cost me about $12.00 USD for gas. I get about 15-16 MPG on the freeway/expressway.

Why not post a couple of pictures of your ride? I ought to as mine is fairly clean looking today :>)

BG


----------



## Redeye3323

Basementgeek said:


> Oh I totally understand the price you are paying in the UK for fuel. If I drove much anymore, I would not be driving a fairly good size pickup truck with a 5.3L V-8.
> 
> I drove about 50 miles yesterday, I figure it cost me about $12.00 USD for gas. I get about 15-16 MPG on the freeway/expressway.
> 
> Why not post a couple of pictures of your ride? I ought to as mine is fairly clean looking today :>)
> 
> BG


I'll do that soon.

Our family Rav 4 had it's engine blow up a month back and we haven't had the funds to repair it (£1000+) so I let my mum use my car when she needs to (which is why I won't be able to get pics of it today, since she'll get back after dark).


----------



## Ooudestomp

Hehe, I would love to have a V8 as my first car, the only thing stopping me is insurance :grin: 1.9 TDI Golf is the most I can insure on my own.


----------



## Basementgeek

My 1st car was a V8, a flat head V8. I was 16.

BG


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

What was it?


----------



## Basementgeek

A 1950 Ford. 239 CID/3.9L. 100 HP and 194 Ft lbs of torque. It had 48 head bolts, 2 water pumps. They were good strong running engines.

BG


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Damn. I bet you wish you still had that thing.


----------



## Basementgeek

Just sort of. Today's are car are much better. Most cars, up until probably the 70's, would never see 100,000 miles. 

BG


----------



## MPR

I totally agree; when it comes to cars, "they don't make them like they used to" is a good thing. I've driven Toyotas up to a quarter million miles. Put 80,000 miles on a 60's or 70's vehicle and it was worn out.

My vehicle list (I've driven a lot more, some for years -- like grain trucks and army gamma goats and tracks -- but these I owned):


51 Willys pickup -- 6 V, just try to start one in the winter
69 Chevy Pickup -- a junker that lasted a month and threw a rod
72 Ford -- not the best truck by far but learned a thing or two about maintenance
80 Toyota pickup -- stock, no frills but it was a great little truck for college
87 Toyota pickup -- 4v4 and another great truck, had it for 17 years and a quarter million miles, it took me to 48 states and the bottom half of Canada
2003 Toyota pickup -- OK truck but it never quite grew on me
2006 Toyota pickup -- by far the best yet, still runs like new, first automatic transmission truck I've owned in thirty years, these new 5-speed automatics are great -- better for off-road and get better gas mileage too -- I doubt that I'd go back to a manual now


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

Haha, speaking of mileage, we have a 1982 Mercedes E300 TurboDiesel. Total junker, burns more air than fuel, and it's a flat 5 cyl.

Just broke 430,000 miles on it.


----------



## Basementgeek

Your engine is refereed to as an inline 5 not a flat 5.

BG


----------



## Ooudestomp

PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Haha, speaking of mileage, we have a 1982 Mercedes E300 TurboDiesel. Total junker, burns more air than fuel, and it's a flat 5 cyl.
> 
> Just broke 430,000 miles on it.


One of the most solid engines Mercedes ever built - we had one in where I work, 250000 miles, and hadn't had a service for 200000 of those. It is a shame the turbo started leaking and revved itself apart running on its own oil on a test hehe


----------



## PoWn3d_0704

It is solid indeed. We have a neighbor who is retired, and pretty much just works on engines and projects all the time. Built a few electric scooters and lets the kids ride around on them and such.

So he had an '82 Merc as well, and it had a slight knock in the engine. Nothing major, but him bring who he is, it was killing him. So he rips into the motor to find a completely seized 5th cylinder and shattered connecting rod. The thing had been running on 4 of 5 physical cylinders for as long as he had the car.


----------



## Raylo

My old 1994 Chevy S-10 pickup with 4.3 liter v-6 was tough, too. in 2008 I was driving home one evening stuck in a monumental traffic jam on the interstate highway in a blizzard. All of a sudden my oil warning light comes on. I look back and see a huge oil slick. No place to pull off, nowhere to go and it was an old truck... so I just keep on creeping up the road for 10 more miles and then sped up to about 40 mph for the last 5 miles.

Took a look the next morning and it turns out one of the rubber hoses for the remote mount oil filter had split near where the rubber was swaged onto the aluminum fitting ends and pumped every drop of oil out of the pan. The engine never made a peep. I fixed the hose and drove it for another year until I finally traded it in. Burned no oil, made no noises.


----------



## MPR

When I got my first farming job at 14, I drove the folks' "old" Chevy station wagon up north about 25 miles to work and back. The car wasn't old in years but after 100,000 miles the 396 engine was completely shot ring-wise. I kept a case of cheap oil in the back and would add a quart of oil before heading to work and another quart before heading home. Finally, it got to smoking so much that I was a hazard to other drivers so it got parked. My uncle came and got it, bored the engine out to 400 cu in and put it into his Corvette race car. The only race he lost with that Corvette was an exhibition that he ran against a formula car.


----------



## Basementgeek

My daily driver 1999 Z71 LS. It is a 3 door extended cab, 6 Passenger, all
leather interior.

5.3 V-8
285 HP
300 ft lbs torque
4 speed auto
12-16 MPG

You will see a lot of Z71, but hardly ever see a step side bed. The rear fenders will never rust, they are not metal, they are more like plastic. That saves several pounds of weight.

BG


----------



## Redeye3323

Now that is an American car :grin:

You don't often see cars like that in England, but thats rather understandable.

Do you guys have as many BMW & 4x4 s?


----------



## Basementgeek

Don't see many BMW 4 wheel drive, at least around here.

There is a big demand for pick up trucks, in the USA.

BG


----------



## Ooudestomp

I see all to many BMW X5s and X3s, and I hate them.


----------



## wolfen1086

I don't know about the rest of the world, but here in Va beach BMW's and their drivers are hated by those of us who work for a living, here all they are is an over priced pos toy driven by a late for work inconsiderate pita who doesn't care if you get in a wreck with another car avoiding him as he comes in your lane BEFORE he's even past you while he's texting away.
BMW's are worse here than Lexus Infinity and the little Honda rice rockets with lights on the bottom. And if one does actually hit you all they say is " its no problem, its not like your driving a benz or anything real", then they cal the cops cause your vehicle caused damage to their precious pos after THEY rear ended YOU (been there dealt with that)


----------



## Troy_Jollimore

Current rides are a 2004 Pontiac Vibe, which is mostly my wife's car, and my 2000 Volkswagen Passat. Probably be keeping them for another two years at least...


----------



## T_Rex

69 Ford Bronco


----------



## JimE

My new ride. I've been waiting awhile to get this.

2013 Camaro SS ( 2SS/RS/1LE )


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Wow! Very nice!

I like those rims you have on it, also black looks good.

Any interior picks?


----------



## Tomshawk

2007 Toyota Camry Hybrid










Source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/22/Toyota_camry_hybrid.jpg


----------



## Basementgeek

It would be much better if you posted a picture of your car.

BG


----------



## Tomshawk

LOL, I would if I had one.

I will tomorrow


----------



## 2Greeny7

Hi everyone!

I drive a 2001 Mustang! With tons of goodies!


----------



## SABL

> Hi everyone! I thought this would've a fun thread! Pretty straight forward, what do you drive!?


The thread already exists.....you are in it now that the merge has been made.

Nice car.


----------



## 2Greeny7

SABL said:


> The thread already exists.....you are in it now that the merge has been made.
> 
> Nice car.


Sorry about that! And thank you!


----------



## GarryJP

I drive Mitsubishi Outlander. I like driving it and do not want to buy another car.


----------



## wolfen1086

I'm still driveing a 01 Jeep wrangler


----------



## 7-UP BILL

2004 Pontiac Bonneville GXP 2,143 built, one of 300 in Liquid Silver. 60K miles. 
2002 Mitsu Montero Ltd. 105K Best truck EVER!
1990 Ford Mustang 7-UP Ltd Ed. 46K on body.


----------



## Vegassparky

My long range cruiser. Tons of mods.




Dont let the 4 doors fool you. Tunes and spray put it in the 12s. Fun ride.


----------



## defriend

I drive an 2008 white Mazda 3 hatchback.


----------



## Warborg

My history of cars

1973 Ford LTD
1976 Chevy Chevette (awesome little car)
1971 Mach 1 Mustang (had it for 25 years)
1973 Monte Carlo
1972 Mustang (parts car)
1976 Buick Skyhawk
1991 Ford Ranger (brand new)
1964 Ford Uni-body Truck
1967 GT40 kit car
2001 PT Cruiser (new)
2006 Dodge Ram 1500 (was stolen in Feb 2011)
1976 Chevy Chevette
2010 Mitsubishi Outlander (New -demo)

So, through that mess I have right now the PT Cruiser, the second Chevette and the Outlander. I'll have to dig around for the PT pictures.


----------



## greenbrucelee

I have a 2 litre 197 BHP Honda Civic Type R


----------



## SABL

2 Chevettes?? Haven't seen one of those for ages!! BiL had a Vega......

Nice HP on the Honda.....should work just fine....:grin:

I've got enough HP in my vehicles to get the ice cream home before it melts......or the beer gets warm.


----------



## greenbrucelee

Its a nice car but it's technically a track car for the road. It doesn't have anything like stability control or traction control, it has two air bags though.

Can drink a litre of oil every 1000 miles and does about 30 mpg on a long run unless you drive it like it's supposed to be driven then it drops to about 24. 

It saved my bacon once, I slept through my alarm clock and was supposed to be in work for 6am and hour before anyone else is in. I left the house at 6:30 and was there for 6:45 bearing in mind its an 18.9 mile journey 15 miles worth of country side and the rest city.


----------



## joeten

Corsa C


----------



## SABL

'95 E350 Club Wagon.....Prison Transport. There's a pic around here somewhere.....it does have bars in the windows......:ermm:


----------



## joeten

Take your pick https://www.google.co.uk/search?q='...sport&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch


----------



## SABL

Nah......got my own.....:grin:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f154/what-does-everyone-drive-25462-19.html#post1615100


----------



## joeten

Is that to keep the G-Kids in or out


----------



## SABL

In......no door handles inside for the back area. Plexiglass/steel bulkhead behind the driver's cabin......no getting out. Kids like to ride back there.....they look very natural behind bars......:laugh:


----------



## joeten

Little Monkeys lol


----------



## greenbrucelee

I used to have a car that had plexi glass T bar roof. It wasn't the right type of car for my area because as soon as you too the glass out it rained. The cars was a Nissan 200sx, once got done of the cops for going around a roundabout sideways.


----------



## ebackhus

Replaced the Lancer with a Jeep Liberty a few months ago. Still getting over the idea that *I* am driving an SUV now. I also still have the '95 Taurus SHO but I'm looking to sell it.


----------



## wolfen1086

Warborg said:


> My history of cars
> 
> 1973 Ford LTD
> 1976 Chevy Chevette (awesome little car)
> 1971 Mach 1 Mustang (had it for 25 years)
> 1973 Monte Carlo
> 1972 Mustang (parts car)
> 1976 Buick Skyhawk
> 1991 Ford Ranger (brand new)
> 1964 Ford Uni-body Truck
> 1967 GT40 kit car
> 2001 PT Cruiser (new)
> 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 (was stolen in Feb 2011)
> 1976 Chevy Chevette
> 2010 Mitsubishi Outlander (New -demo)
> 
> So, through that mess I have right now the PT Cruiser, the second Chevette and the Outlander. I'll have to dig around for the PT pictures.


Look a Vette


----------



## Warborg

SABL said:


> 2 Chevettes?? Haven't seen one of those for ages!! BiL had a Vega......


My first one was a woody Vette, had lots of fun in it. It was a 4 speed and never had any trouble going 80 in it(Just ask the cop that wrote the ticket for doing it, or the cop that gave me a ticket for burning the tires).

It inspired my to get the second one that has been less appealing.


----------



## pedrotheswift

I drive an Aussie built 1996 Ford Fairmont Ghia 4.2 litre straight 6 Auto trans., as my everyday ride . My work truck is a 2012 Mitsubishi Triton 2.4 litre turbo diesel. I'll add pics later when I get some hosted.


----------



## Redeye3323

I now drive a Ford Fiesta 1.4l TDCi. It's a 58-plate which I got for a very good price so I am quite happy with it (baring in mind I am 20 years old, live in England so no fuel-heavy cars and have to pay for everything out of my own pocket).

It's very economical so the cost of taxing it for the year is £30 (which is a lot better than £120/£150 of my old corsa)

Here is a picture, it was one I saved from the advertisement haha


----------



## joeten

You still have to be saying ouch on the insurance


----------



## greenbrucelee

my car is a rippoff to tax £260 for the year, £45 a week in petrol £28 for insurance.


----------



## SABL

Don't remind me......have to renew registration and operators permit very soon. Less than $100USD.......insurance (liability) less than $50 per month for 2 vehicles. I spend ~$40 per month in petrol.....don't drive much.


----------



## Redeye3323

greenbrucelee said:


> my car is a rippoff to tax £260 for the year, £45 a week in petrol £28 for insurance.


Mine is £30 tax, £15-20 week diesel and £700-odd for insurance (which is far better than last year's £1500/1700 cost).

Don't get me started about the ripoff insurance for us young drives >:|


----------



## Ooudestomp

My new car










Crappy quality picture tho


----------



## joeten

I know all about it Redeye My son got the same treatment but his bike insurance is coming down to around £200, and the car should come down again since his second occupation helps a bit Police.


----------



## R0B

I do not own a car. Up untill this month my insurance was way out of wack. Close to 700 dollars a month. Not its only 290/month.

I do ride a 1986 Vulcan 750. =-D


----------



## SABL

Ins company figures your not riding this time of year. 

I pay $600 a _year_ for insurance.......2 vehicles but only liability.


----------



## Therron243

96 Subaru outback


----------



## 13213

My Daily Drivers are my 1996 Chevy S-10 4.3 v6, 1993 Buick Regal v6, 1986 Mazda 626 2.0i Sedan, 2009 Yamaha FZ6R, and a 1993 Mustang Cobra.


----------



## Warlord711

Veeeee Dub !

I am german, so i drive a Volkswagen


----------



## SABL

Very nice.....:thumb:

I only owned 2 V-Dubs.......long ago. Both were Beetles....'59 when I was in high school and a '71 Super Beetle. Almost had a baby born in the '71......:laugh:


----------



## Corday

Finally coming, early 2015, a Golf Station Wagon.


----------



## Warlord711

Corday said:


> Finally coming, early 2015, a Golf Station Wagon.



?

In Germany, Golf Station Wagon, or better called Golf Variant, has been available since MK III


VW Golf Variant – Wikipedia


Ugly as hell...


----------



## Corday

The VII Variant is what the U.S. is getting next year. Because of SUV's, Mini Vans and Crossovers, our country has seen a huge decline in Wagons.


----------



## BosPatrollie

2005 VW Polo 1.9Tdi
1993 Kawasaki ZX11
2013 Bashan 125 Motard


----------



## wolfen1086

Still driving the 01 Wrangler, only thing is now its summer so I drive it with no doors or wiondows


----------



## nordicwarrior

Isn't anyone into bikes here? Would love to post pictures of my Ninja if there was a bike thread! Love bikes. Hate cars. Can't imagine commuting in a cubicle.


----------



## Corday

nordicwarrior said:


> Isn't anyone into bikes here? Would love to post pictures of my Ninja if there was a bike thread! Love bikes. Hate cars. Can't imagine commuting in a cubicle.


The thread title covers many means of transportation. Post it here.


----------



## MPR

I spent a few years after grad school riding around the US on a 650 "scrambler" and a 750 road bike. Neither was what one would call touring bike, both having "100-mile seats." I really wish I'd had the bikes back in the 70s as even in the 90s the traffic was too dense for safe cycling. Now the traffic is even worse.


----------



## Wizmo

'91 Toyota Landcruiser 2.5 Turbo Diesel Wagon (243,000 Km)
'95 Toyota Rav4 4Dr 2.0 Petrol (160,000 Km)
'03 Honda Nighthawk 750 (12,500 Mi)

__________________
“An investment in knowledge always pays the best interest.”
- Benjamin Franklin, The Way to Wealth: Ben Franklin on Money and Success

"Remember - HARDWARE is the part of the computer that can be KICKED!"


----------



## Basementgeek

nordicwarrior said:


> Isn't anyone into bikes here? Would love to post pictures of my Ninja if there was a bike thread! Love bikes. Hate cars. Can't imagine commuting in a cubicle.


Bikes aren't much good with the snow many parts of the USA get :>)

BG


----------



## SABL

My son has a Harley Davidson Sportster.....1200cc. Owned it for 1 year and I doubt he has put 10 hours on it......you ride or you don't. Not much of a season in some parts of my country (US).......maybe get 5 months in my area.

I think you have to catch the 'bug' at an early age........no way I'm getting a motorcycle at my age......:laugh:

Post what pics you have.....as long as it's your ride.


----------



## MPR

When I was a kid, a couple of my friends had minibikes and I think I may have ridden them about the same time as I was learning to ride a bicycle. Around Jr. High my brother bought a used Honda 250 scrambler and a couple of close friends got Yamaha YZs of about the same displacement. We used to ride those things all over the place.

After high school, I was in the Army and didn't get around to riding motorcycles again until I got out of grad school. However, I then caught the "bug" as you say and didn't do much else for two or three years. When I bought my CB 750 I took it apart and rebuilt it over the winter, not because it needed it, as it was brand new, but because it was something that I could do with a motorcycle when it was too cold to ride. Eventually I got bored with biking around the country and went back to school for some post-grad work. After that, when I decided to study philosophy, I was too poor to justify keeping the bike anymore so I sold it. I suppose that I could get another one now and hit the road again but I don't have the inclination any more. However, I'm glad I did it when I did.

Currently, I drive a 2006 Toyota Tacoma. I may have posted a picture of it here once (or, maybe it was on the Tacoma forums). I had a 1950 Willys, a 1969 Chevy and a 1972 Ford pickup from High School through the Army and none of them ran very well. In fact, two of them didn't run at all after a couple of months. I used all my saved-up pay to buy a red Toyota truck for $5000 new in 1979. Even then that was a whale of a deal and I only got it because the dealer had ordered too many stock models that a state agency was going to convert and was selling the extra ones. That truck was about as stock as they come -- nothing much but four wheels and a drive train. It served me well for many years though and I've stayed with Toyota since.

This is pretty much what my first truck looked like, it ran about as good as this truck looks like it might run.


----------



## SABL

That's a classic....wow!! I prefer the sedan delivery sitting next to it....:laugh:.


----------



## MPR

Actually, I recall now that my Willys was a 51, not a 50. We do have a 50 Desoto though in the shop. Dad bought it at an estate sale of the farmer who lived across the alley from us for $6000. It was barned for thirty years after its original owner died and only taken out for parades and shows. It only has around 40,000 miles and is all original. Though the paint is a bit chipped and oxidized in places, the engine is still so quiet that it's sometimes hard to tell when its running. I drove it in the town's centennial parade last summer.

I found a picture of it on my brother's Facebook page. My Toyota is in the background.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter

I drive a 2013 Prius. 

I also drive a Charger (in my dreams).


----------



## greenbrucelee

DeFactoDaMatter said:


> I drive a 2013 Prius.
> 
> I also drive a Charger (in my dreams).


sell prius the car of lies and save up for the charger.

Reason I say the prius is the car of lies is that in order to build one prius the parts come from various different countries. By the time the prius has been built 55000 miles have been covered by the transport vehicles and all the pollution created is equivelent to driving a ferrari 355 around the world.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter

greenbrucelee said:


> sell prius the car of lies and save up for the charger.
> 
> Reason I say the prius is the car of lies is that in order to build one prius the parts come from various different countries. By the time the prius has been built 55000 miles have been covered by the transport vehicles and all the pollution created is equivelent to driving a ferrari 355 around the world.


Oh wow. That's paradoxical as all get-out!


----------



## joeten

You should check out some of the other green initiatives and how they track for miles and pollution Etc, Another area where hype is king and facts avoided.https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=85EtVPGpG6OG8Qeu1oCIAQ


----------



## greenbrucelee

DeFactoDaMatter said:


> Oh wow. That's paradoxical as all get-out!


It's pretty simple really. Save the environment by destroying it by buying a prius just that Toyota leave out the destroying part.

What Toyota should do is have more than one factory where they can build it then there would be less emissions caused by transportation of parts.

Thing is these elctric cars at the moment have dangerous elements in the batteries that are more dangerous than cfc gasses and all the cows in world farting at the same time. BTW the cow is the most polluting animal in the world. Its farts contain a lot of methane.


----------



## MPR

Speaking of "hype is king," I don't know if it's still in place but in the Pacific Northwest one once had the option to pay significantly more for only "green" electrical power. I was never sure how this was to be accomplished since half of the US power grid is generated by coal.

Coal-fired power plants are another reason why those with plug-in "green" electric cars today are just fooling themselves, as these cars somewhere down the line are half powered by coal. I will admit that that electrical cars do reduce the pollution locally though and if they were powered exclusively by wind-generated stations could reduce it globally too. I mention only wind-generated as this is the best option for a "green" energy station in most parts of the US. What hydro there is has already been allocated and solar works best in areas where there is a lot of sun and room, plus it has a lot of the same manufacturing, maintenance and pollution problems of batteries.


----------



## joeten

Turbines are still in their infancy world wide so it could be a while before that would make an impact. I think turbines are a fairly good move but, yet again to make them we need to use fossil fuels for now.


----------



## greenbrucelee

did you know there is a guy in the US who invented a motor car which runs on water and is 100% free from emmisions? He was approached by companies to sell his ideas to them (probably so they could hide it away from everyone). When he refused and said he was putting it into production he subsequently was murdered by two so called Investors by poison.

There is a video on youtube of him demonstrating the motor, his name was Stanley Meyer.


----------



## joeten

I vaguely recall something about that.


----------



## greenbrucelee

joeten said:


> I vaguely recall something about that.


his patents are now public but no one has took them up.

He claims the buggy he made could travel from LA to New York on 82 liters (22 US gallons) of water.


----------



## joeten

Not surprised it has not been taken up when you consider the consequence for the inventor and how hard the Big guns would fight it.


----------



## greenbrucelee

yeah if that had happened then lots of oil companies and people who make money from oil would be skint and have to do real jobs.


----------



## joeten

Oh lawd we can't have that now can we.


----------



## greenbrucelee

lol Bush and his pals wouldn't be happy that's for sure.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter

greenbrucelee said:


> his patents are now public but no one has took them up.
> 
> He claims the buggy he made could travel from LA to New York on 82 liters (22 US gallons) of water.


That would be great. Except we're in a drought in CA. :banghead:

Um. Maybe we should make hybrid and electric car production less detrimental to the environment. Remove the paradox. :nono: That seems like the best solution. 

But if the money says that's not doable, I guess we can just sit back and watch the big sunset :angry: opcorn:


----------



## Corday

Just bought a new Infinity QX50.


----------



## SABL

Nice......:thumb:


----------



## Old Rich

My son and I are thinking this will be the next project . . We had so much fun building the Cobra that we might do it again wiht an early Bronco!


----------



## wolfen1086

Thats gonna take a while unless junk yards there have more Broncos that the ones here do


----------



## Old Rich

We did the Cobra in abut 9 months . . used all new parts for it . . probably would for this one too.


----------



## Wizmo

*There are moves afoot to re-introduce '64-'66 Mustangs (NEW!) to the market!*

Want to buy a brand-new 1964 Ford Mustang? [w/video]

*Ford is OFFICIALLY offering NEW '64-'66 body shells to restorers!
*
Ford Confirms It Will Offer New ’64½–’66 Mustang Body Shells to Restorers | Car and Driver Blog

*Grab one and build a new 'classic' Mustang!!*


----------



## Old Rich

That would be no fun . . more fun to build one yourself!

I've see Mustang and 56 Chevy repros before . . we thought about a mustang, but that would be too much like the Cobra. 

We also looked at 52 Chevy Pickup and that still has some interest to us


----------



## SABL

'64 Mustang is nothing but a glorified Falcon.....I'll pass on that one. '56 Chevy is a better looking '55.....'57 is the same beast with fins. The SB Chevy was a very versatile engine back then.....265 c.i. did much better than the engineers expected. I have owned and driven quite a few early Chevy V-8's....can't ask for anything easier to work on.

Bronco looks like nice build.....:thumb:


----------



## MPR

While Mustangs had a "look" and were popular with the younger set, they really were not very good cars. Two of my friends had them, one a Shelby and I wasn't all that impressed with all the repairs they had to do on them.

The '69 Chevy stepside pickup could just about outrun anything on the road in a quarter mile.

Those old cars and trucks sure came with some big engines and gas was no problem at 25 cents a gallon. Our pickup had a 350, one station wagon a 396 and the other a 454. The ultimate I ever drove was a Cadillac ambulance, with a 500 in it.

When that station wagon with the 396 was on its last legs (at a mileage when a Toyota is just starting to break in), my uncle took it, bored the engine out to 400, put on some racing carbs and installed it into his 69 Corvette race car. As far as I know he never lost a race with it.


----------



## Midnight Tech

MPR said:


> While Mustangs had a "look" and were popular with the younger set, they really were not very good cars. Two of my friends had them, one a Shelby and I wasn't all that impressed with all the repairs they had to do on them.
> 
> 
> The ultimate I ever drove was a Cadillac ambulance, with a 500 in it.


Early Mustangs are notorious for rusted cowl vents which mean wet floorboards.

Caddy ambulance, eh? Like ECTO-1?


----------



## MPR

When I first got out of the Army and before I got my paramedic training, I worked as an EMT, which meant that I got to drive some (once I was a paramedic I was always the primary care provider so didn't drive).

The service I worked for still had a Caddy ambulance for patient transport. There was not much room in the back for working real emergencies but it was OK for transporting a stable patient the 338 miles to or from Denver for tests and treatment.


----------



## Fjandr

Old Rich said:


> My son and I are thinking this will be the next project . . We had so much fun building the Cobra that we might do it again with an early Bronco!


Man, after having ridden in an original bronco like that one to the right in the photo, never again. Those things are rollover death traps. Almost lost a friend from high school in one, and he wasn't a particularly bad driver.


----------



## MPR

Fjandr said:


> Those things are rollover death traps. Almost lost a friend from high school in one, and he wasn't a particularly bad driver.


A guy in my brother's class nearly got killed in one of those too, along with the other kids in the thing. My brother-in-law has a one he uses occasionally on his property but it never goes out on the road.

The Jeeps we had when I was in the military (151s) were similar in roll-over tendency. They had four-wheel independent suspension and the body would stay pretty-much level until the instant they would flip over. Of course none had any roll cages. I don't know how many soldiers were killed in them but I do know that they weren't sold as surplus on the civilian marked for that very reason.


----------



## Old Rich

My first "car" was a surplus Army jeep . . In the early '50's, veterans could enter a lottery to buy the damn things for $25 and Dad won one year . . we had to go to San Antonio to pick it up and "de-cosmolene" it . . I learned a lot about maintence by going thru that. Later I painted it red and drove it all thru High School then traded it in on a 52 MG-TD . . loved that car!


----------



## MPR

I remember those WWII to Korean War-era Jeeps being sold surplus. A local farmer here, a WWII vet himself, bought several of them. He wasn't sure of the "deal" he got as most of them had been through failed air drops. I think his kids had fun trying to piece together one that worked though.

I always liked those M151 Jeeps and wish I'd had a chance to do more driving of one. I did get one once when I was the only medic available for three batteries and as per garrison regulations they couldn't fire unless a medic was present so I had to scurry around in a jeep for every fire mission. Usually when I drove something though I drove a gamma goat or a trac. For a while at Irwin I drove a Dodge Power Wagon Ambulance transporting patients to 29 Palms.

Speaking of tracs, there's nothing like coming off of a mountain in a runaway 113 with the laterals all the way back and still going 60 mph, hoping you don't throw a track.


----------



## Old Rich

It was great for knocking around . . in the summers, I'd put a tarp in the back and fill it with ice and beer . . made a lot of friends!


----------



## Basementgeek

MPR said:


> Of course none had any roll cages. I don't know how many soldiers were killed in them but I do know that they weren't sold as surplus on the civilian marked for that very reason.


The last ones had roll bars, safety netting, seat belts.

BG


----------



## MPR

Basementgeek said:


> The last ones had roll bars, safety netting, seat belts.
> 
> BG


That must have been after I got out. I don't believe that I ever saw a seat belt in an Army vehicle. I've seen more than one soldier tossed out of the back of a deuce and a half when it hit a large bump.


----------



## Old Rich

The jeep we got was brand new . . the story they told us was that it was part of the huge Buildup preparing for the invasion of Japan and had been cosmolined for 8 years or so somewhere in the desert . . which could make sense because we picked it up at the rail yard in San Antonio. 

It showed no signs of ever being used . . tires were in early stages of dry rot so they had to be replaced. . . they shipped 5 new tires with it, but I don't know if that was included in the $25 or if Dad paid extra

The cosmoline was more of a plasticized coating by the time we got it . . wiping it down was my summer job that year!


----------



## Midnight Tech

MPR, you know those old ambulances were also used as hearses as well...


----------



## Basementgeek

M151/M38 that were used as ambulance probably FLA, forward line ambulances.

Don't think cosmoline was ever used for vehicles, just tools/parts/guns

BG


----------



## wolfen1086

Old Rich said:


> My first "car" was a surplus Army jeep . . In the early '50's, veterans could enter a lottery to buy the damn things for $25 and Dad won one year . . we had to go to San Antonio to pick it up and "de-cosmolene" it . . I learned a lot about maintence by going thru that. Later I painted it red and drove it all thru High School then traded it in on a 52 MG-TD . . loved that car!


My first car was a 64 Impala 4 door sport sedan with a 69 327 under the hood that had more cracks than the screen on my Phone does right now. Now my first TRUCK was a different story it was an old 35 Dodge 4x4 with a transplant 318 in it , the under hood area was completely cut re welded and modified to fir that beast of an engine in it, and yes it was easier to change the plugs through the wheel wells that weren't there any more. And no I didn't put the motor in the previous owner did and don't ask me how he did it but it was solid


----------



## Old Rich




----------



## MPR

Midnight Tech said:


> MPR, you know those old ambulances were also used as hearses as well...


Modern ambulances are too sometimes in the sense that I'd transport quite a few dead "patients" to criminal investigation autopsies and the like.

However, you are right. In fact, that model was originally designed as a hearse and then later marketed as an ambulance when counties and cities started to develop EMS agencies. Before that the undertakers often would be called to go get trauma patients and take them to the hospital, without much treatment, unless it was some basic first aid they had learned in Scouts or the Service.


----------



## brainpaul

Muscle Mustang...................


----------



## donetao

My wife drives a Cadillac escalade. I don't drive. I have neuropthy:sad:


----------



## OLD MAN EMU

This is my toy. Originally a '69 428 Cobra Jet. I built from ground up in '84.
Runs a big block chevy 454 out to 468ci with all the good gear including Crower fuel injection. I am 70yrs now and don't drive it anymore. Too scary for this old man.

I drive a Toyota Camry 2009 for every day use.


----------



## wolfen1086

This is kinda what mine looked like, take away the Jerry can and replace it with a rust spot, weld the windshield in remove the fog lights put a LOT of rust on the inop winch and take about 50,000 miles of tread off throe tires and paint that beast rattle can black and it might look almost like mine http://m37.wawii.com/images/DSC01449_Day1Flatnasty.JPG


----------



## MPR

In a lot of ways I think I like those Dodge WC's better than Jeeps but I _really_ like Jeeps. It probably stems from the fact that my Grandpa and his brother-in-law (my favorite great uncle) both drove them and took me hunting and fishing all time. It's unfortunate that now when I could afford to buy one my Toyota Tacoma is so much the better vehicle, so I really would be downgrading should I do so.


----------



## Corday

MPR; Don't downgrade. Upgrade to a Range Rover. It's only money. :devil:


----------



## Old Rich

wolfen1086 said:


> This is kinda what mine looked like, take away the Jerry can and replace it with a rust spot, weld the windshield in remove the fog lights put a LOT of rust on the inop winch and take about 50,000 miles of tread off throe tires and paint that beast rattle can black and it might look almost like mine http://m37.wawii.com/images/DSC01449_Day1Flatnasty.JPG



The first drilling rig I worked on had three of those monsters . . they had a special bed to hold drill bits and tools . . man they were tough to drive!


----------



## OLD MAN EMU

I would like a X US Army hummer.
Mean machines.


----------



## MPR

I drove one of these a lot in the Army. As the six wheels suggest (all powered), they could just about go anywhere. They turned faster than you would think too with four-wheel steering, although without power steering it was sometimes a chore to get those four big front and back wheels turned. The things could even swim if there were no waves to speak of. You had to wear ear protection as that noisy diesel was right behind you.

I found that one of my stretchers would fit nicely crossways across the back. My XO made me deal, he would "give" me his goat in exchange for me bringing another stretcher so he could have a nice bed too. Thus worked out fine as the medic usually hung around the XO anyway as he was the one best contacted to call in dust offs or arrange for the battalion ambulance, etc.


----------



## greenbrucelee

a systems admin I know drives an old world war 2 army transporter. He goes to war conventions in it. Last time there was one he went to France. He went with 10 friends and they all had to chip in £100 each way because it only did 1 mile to the gallon.


----------



## Fjandr

OLD MAN EMU said:


> I would like a X US Army hummer.
> Mean machines.


If you're not familiar with them mechanically, be prepared to pay through the noise for even routine maintenance. They have independent reduction gearboxes on each wheel hub to increase their ground clearance, and if they're not maintained correctly you might find yourself having a single wheel lock up driving down the highway. That sort of thing can really ruin your day.


----------



## MPR

It's sort of funny to me that some motherboards are now advertises as being built with mil. spec. components to be "military tough." Our vehicles were constantly breaking down and the reason was not always rough use combined with know-nothing privates doing maintenance. Our motor pool warrant officer was constantly tearing what was left of his hair out trying to keep low-bid government equipment running. Many of the vehicles had engineering defects that had never been corrected. Even the ones that were supposed to run right often had factory defects. Consumer Reports rated the civilian versions of the Hummer as essentially being pieces of junk. In fact, they made the "ten worst cars" list.


----------



## donetao

Hi! I was in the USAF 1958-1962. I'm glad The C130 Hercules didn't have factory defects. I spent a lot of air tine in the Hercules. I never got to drive one however!! LOL


----------



## MPR

donetao said:


> Hi! I was in the USAF 1958-1962. I'm glad The C130 Hercules didn't have factory defects. I spent a lot of air tine in the Hercules. I never got to drive one however!! LOL


You were in just about the same time as my Dad's younger brother.

Some planes are just engineering classics and have a service life far beyond that which was expected.

The DC-3 is one of them. A couple of years ago I saw a DC-3 land at the tiny airport the next town over. That airport is so small that it's only used by crop dusters and small single-engine Cessna's. However, someone had something air shipped and it came in on that DC-3. That plane has been around 80 years and is still in active service. My Mom's first cousin was a crew chief on a C-47 in WWII.

The C-130 is another one of those engineering classics destined for a long life and is still going strong after 50 years.

This shows that good engineering never goes out of style. John Browning's M1911 .45 is over 100 years old and the M2 machinegun is older than the DC-3. The B-52 and C-130 may well hit the 100-year mark before their service life ends.


----------



## OLD MAN EMU

If that's correct then I don't want constant headaches with a Hummer.
Will look for something else.
Thanks for the feed back.

My first car was a 1929 Model A Ford.


----------



## donetao

They told me Hercules would fly with just one engine. I was aboard a C130 when we lost two engines on a power take off. We flew just fine, but turned around and went back for repairs in Okinawa. Thanks for bringing back old memories MPR. That was a very long time ago!! I was a aircraft electrician and stationed in Okinawa for 18 months.


----------



## MPR

Some of those planes were just designed right as combat aircraft. The A-10, which some in Congress want to do away with, is said to be designed to fly with only one engine, half of one wing missing, one stabilizer gone and the hydraulics out too boot. I remember the first time I saw one of those at firing at Irwin in the 70s -- I thought, "Wow, now there is a plane."


----------



## MPR

Speaking of driving, are there any here who have farmed? If so, what tractors have you driven and what it your favorite? I've driven Versatile, Case, International (before they merged with Case), Ford, and John Deere. I think John Deere is by far the "Cadillac" of tractors.


----------



## OLD MAN EMU

I was raised on a farm and drove Fordson Major,Massey Harris, Massey Ferguson and Chamberlain 9G.
The Chamberlain was my favourite. Clocked up 4000+ Tractor hrs on the chamberlain wheat farming.
OMG That was 50 yrs ago.


----------



## MPR

OLD MAN EMU said:


> OMG That was 50 yrs ago.


I don't think of myself as all that old but I hopped on my first tractor 45 years ago.

I don't believe I've ever even seen a Chamberlin. Looking them up I see why -- they were an Australian brand. Since 1970 they have been owned by John Deere.


----------



## wolfen1086

Old Rich said:


> The first drilling rig I worked on had three of those monsters . . they had a special bed to hold drill bits and tools . . man they were tough to drive!


Naaaa those aren't tough to drive, try a fully articulated 100k forklift carrying MH53E rotor blades stacked 7 high with no power steering compliments of the idiot at pubic works that forgot to tighten a bolt
or worse, A TA-18 tow tractor on a dirt road in Panama


----------



## donetao

Any one around when this came off assembly line??:grin::grin:


----------



## Corday

We'll be visiting my Mother in Law today, who was born in 1914. Not far off.


----------



## Warborg

OLD MAN EMU said:


> This is my toy. Originally a '69 428 Cobra Jet. I built from ground up in '84.
> Runs a big block chevy 454 out to 468ci with all the good gear including Crower fuel injection. I am 70yrs now and don't drive it anymore. Too scary for this old man.


Sounds awesome...what kind of horsepower did you get out of it...and do you have any pictures of the engine?


----------



## L4mbo

Wow I'm really impressed about the cars I saw around here. Lots of cool cars / projects which you can hardly see where I live. 
As for myself I'm currently driving a 2001 Ford Fiesta. It's not the fastest car around there but it's also my first car and I'd be really sad if I would have to let my little 50hp buddy go ...


----------



## charlie1776

Traded in my '05 Canyon for a '14 Jetta TDI. I reget it now.


----------



## SABL

Lotsa things you can do with a truck.......but not with a Jetta. Except get better gas mileage........:grin:

One of the first vehicles I drove was a '63 Chevy panel truck......next was a first generation Chevy van (1964).....:laugh:. There's been very few times I have not owned some type of van......they come in handy. Still have my '95 E350 that thinks I'm an oil baron.


----------



## Vegassparky

Got a new ride. I've had worse.


----------



## Corday

I'm using a computer with poor graphics, but it looks like a Cadillac ATS Coupe. Is it a V version?


----------



## greenbrucelee

you need a few gas stations in your area with that, nice though.


----------



## Wizmo

charlie1776 said:


> Traded in my '05 Canyon for a '14 Jetta TDI. I reget it now.


*
What's to regret?? I drove an '80 VW Dasher diesel wagon for 4 years - 55MPG with the A/C blowing COLD! I traveled regularly from Charlotte NC to Laurinburg NC on weekends for my second job. At 0.80/gal for diesel then, it cost me less than $5 for the round trip! Those were the good old days!

*


----------



## SABL

What good old days?? In the 70's I could drive my '71 VW Super Beetle from Columbus Ohio to Orlando Fla on $29 worth of gas.........:laugh:. It takes that much in gas just to fill my lawn mower............

OH.....and back then the interstate system was not completed. Had to exit and take back-roads around the uncompleted sections.......:sigh:. Long ago.......days of the road atlas and a handful of maps........:rofl:


----------



## MPR

In the early 70s I could fill the Folk's old Chevy station wagon for six bucks. However, the thing only got about eight miles a gallon from its worn-out 396 V8 and I was making only two dollars an hour before taxes. As I was farming at the north end of the county and living at the south end, I spent an hour of work in gas every day, not to mention the quart of oil I had to put into the thing every day or two.

I remember in high school a friend of mine bought a brand-new Super Beetle for $1995. However, he was working for a stingy farmer who only paid him a dollar an hour! It took him several years to save up enough money to buy that car.

My sister just bought a Ford 250 for $68,000! When we built our 1800 square foot, full basement house we only borrowed $35,000! Of course this was material only as we did all the work. However, it's still sort of strange to me to have a pickup truck cost as much as a house.

Those double-cab super duty trucks are sort of a rip you in my opinion. I noticed that the exact same truck with four-wheel drive and trim package in a standard cab, eight foot bed model was $38,000. I'm not sure that extra seat is worth $30,000.


----------



## Fjandr

Was it a diesel? That drastically increases the price. I'd still not buy a brand new vehicle unless it was a Tesla (or I suddenly became independently wealthy and could afford to blow a hundred grand on a sportscar). My F250 supercab was 10 years old when I bought it 8 years ago, and it was only $10,000. It's a gas engine rather than a diesel though.


----------



## Joe.B

A 1954 Studebaker 3R5 pick-up is my daily driver through most of the year. A 01 Ford explorer is my ride when it snows.


----------



## SABL

Joe.B said:


> A 1954 Studebaker 3R5 pick-up is my daily driver through most of the year. A 01 Ford explorer is my ride when it snows.


Pics or it doesn't happen.......:grin:. Forget the "Exploder" (what my son calls 'em)......I want to see the Studebaker. My great uncle had a '47.......don't know what model (I was <10 yrs old when it was sold for scrap).


----------



## missing link

BeNGT said:


> VOLVO 245 1976!


nice Classic


Warborg said:


> 1976 Chevy Chevette
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=155362&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1390843691


I do like it


Joe.B said:


> A 1954 Studebaker 3R5 pick-up is my daily driver through most of the year.


pictures would be great Joe

My latest daily drive is a 1979 Ford Cortina 2 litre Ghia


----------



## Joe.B

I will try to get something up as soon as I figure how.


----------



## Corday

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## charlie1776

wolfen1086 said:


> I got a 2001 TJ, how does the 65 run?, got a 4 or a 6 ?


It has a 4. I sold it 4 and half years ago.:frown:


----------



## Joe.B

I tried to go to the site to post photos but it said I could not. Sorry I can post photos at this time.


----------



## SABL

Select "Go Advanced" under the reply box.

Go to "Insert Image" and click on the icon.

Scroll down to "Manage Attachments" and select that option.

A new window will open......."Manage Attachments". In that window click "Choose File" and a new window showing your computer's directory will open. Find the image location on your computer and add it as an attachment.....select "upload" and wait for file to be uploaded......close the upload window. It will be very important to preview the post to ensure the correct photo will be posted. It's rare but mistakes have been made......:uhoh:


----------



## Joe.B




----------



## SABL

That's nice.......:thumb:

Looks like a "Chief's Buggy"........:laugh:. Sure there aren't any FD stickers somewhere??


----------



## Redeye3323

Brought myself a new car last weekend since I travel 112 miles to work every weekday (Mon-Fri) which means 3 hours of driving.

It's a BMW 118d (07 facelift) with 90k on the clock and is quick, economical and comfortable enough for what I want so I am pretty happy with it 

Wasn't cheap by any stretch but I am happy as I got a year's warranty so I have a bit of security.

It's a 2ltr Diesel and does 0-60m in 9 seconds so overtaking large vehicles and tractors is a lot less scary than in my Fiesta 1.4 tdci (which did 0-60 in 14 seconds which isn't terrible but not great for joint motorways / dual carriageways.

Anyway, here is a few pics of it and it's non-standard interior :grin:


----------



## Old Rich

Nice!


----------



## SABL

Nice car.......:thumb:

You'll have plenty of miles on it in no time driving that far to work......:sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek

Hope it was cheap as some one put the steering wheel of the wrong side :<)

BG


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

big toys for big boys... I can understand! 

mine is here: is 
not the big toys but the little pootle one. I have no idea how to insert a picture in this reply.
oh hang on, sabl posted 'a how to'. can't delete this post, can I? 

You need patience with me, ey? Sorry :whistling:


======================================

:smile:

Infinity contains more than you think.
Everything, for a start. (T.P.)

Katja :flowers:


----------



## Canceled 01/11/16

right, here it is: my pootle car. 


:smile:

Infinity contains more than you think.
Everything, for a start. (T.P.)

Katja :flowers:


----------



## Bozita

2008 Evo X MR and my daily is a 2008 Subaru Impreza 2.5i.








DSC00284.jpg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Red brake calipers too?


----------



## Bozita

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Red brake calipers too?


Yes, red Brembos.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Got myself a 2014 Toyota Hilux new. I went with the 2014 model because the 2015 looks ugly as hell.
Currently got a Xrox bullbar, 2x LED spots on the front, 32" light bar on the back, Snorkel, Oil catch can, 3" Tiapan Stainless Steel Exhaust and blanked off the ERG (8mm hole so i wont throw an engine code). 




Next on the list is 33" wheels, 2" Old man Emu suspension, 2" body lift..

And to top it off me and my mechanical friend are looking for a Supercharger to boltin Ive got my eyes on a Sprintex Supercharger in the range of 10PSI so i can bolt on a larger turbo. But that means getting my hands on some Hilux Forged Pistons which wont come cheap. Im hoping to hit above 400HP with this beast when its done at the moment it has 220HP.


----------



## Deleted41916

2010 Toyota Land Cruiser (silver)

And, no, I am not loaded. It just works very well in snow.


----------



## wolfen1086

Aus_Karlos said:


> Got myself a 2014 Toyota Hilux new. I went with the 2014 model because the 2015 looks ugly as hell.
> Currently got a Xrox bullbar, 2x LED spots on the front, 32" light bar on the back, Snorkel, Oil catch can, 3" Tiapan Stainless Steel Exhaust and blanked off the ERG (8mm hole so i wont throw an engine code).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is 33" wheels, 2" Old man Emu suspension, 2" body lift..
> 
> And to top it off me and my mechanical friend are looking for a Supercharger to boltin Ive got my eyes on a Sprintex Supercharger in the range of 10PSI so i can bolt on a larger turbo. But that means getting my hands on some Hilux Forged Pistons which wont come cheap. Im hoping to hit above 400HP with this beast when its done at the moment it has 220HP.



I only have one question, the snorkel....why so high? I figured Id ask you since all the ******** over here I ask all say " its so I can go through water over the top of y truck" I always ask them if they have scuba gear so they can breathe


----------



## Aus_Karlos

I think all Toyota model Safari snorkels are the same model to save on production cost. Or there could be a law to state it cant obscure the window by a certain %.


----------



## TomPG

2014 (64) Abarth 500. I wanted something a bit different, something that not everyone would go for.

I'm 19 and car insurance being as expensive as it is in the UK; I can't go much faster for the same amount that I'm paying for this. 

I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it, which is good enough for me! :thumb:


----------



## joeten

I recall some of the quotes my son got for car insurance, a nice bank manager and a loan would have been needed, next time check out quote me happy. I can't promise anything but it cost nothing to check.


----------



## kendallt

Aus_Karlos said:


> I think all Toyota model Safari snorkels are the same model to save on production cost. Or there could be a law to state it cant obscure the window by a certain %.



Normally tall to prevent splashes from getting into snorkel.
On mine I either had the opening towards the back or built a dorade box on the roof for the same reason. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorade_box


----------



## TomPG

I try everyone. I'm pretty happy with what I'm paying; it's actually less than what I paid for my 12 year-old 1.4 Fiesta. 
So I really can't complain!


----------



## kendallt

I tend to stick with Ford, but always had a soft spot for Buick V8s. Current vehicle is a 93 ranger 4x with 3.0, and 5 speed. Looks good, but getting tired.
My wife doesn't have a preference, in her own words "I don't care what I drive, I can blow them all up"


----------



## Wizmo

*Personally all I care about is getting from point A to point B with the least cost and minimum fanfare!*
:4-diss1:


----------



## kendallt

In my case, I started sticking with ford simply because my project car at the time was a ford, so I started buying cars that could either be donors, or use my collected parts.
Didn't last long though, was only a couple years before I started swapping around engines and transmissions so the whole parts interchangeability went out the window. When you replace a 302 with a 406 FE big block, about the only thing you can reuse is the alternator.


----------



## lyonmt

The every day vehicle (2002 Dodge Ram 1500SLT V8)









The weekender/Project car (1990 Mazda Miata)


----------



## Warborg

I got a 2013 Ram 1500 to replace the PT Cruiser(from the Car accident)


----------



## Aaron707

2003 chevy s10 ext. cab 3dr Ls


----------



## Andrey_21

lyonmt said:


> The every day vehicle (2002 Dodge Ram 1500SLT V8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weekender/Project car (1990 Mazda Miata)


Mazda Miata so cool, as for me:2frog:


----------



## ebackhus

Currently own 3 cars:

1974 MG Midget

2004 Saturn Ion 3 (Yeah, it's got those awesome suicide doors!)

2004 Jeep Liberty (wanna replace it, wife says no.)


----------



## Raylo

I recently sold my 1994 Camaro and upgraded to a 2016 C7, Z51, M7. Quite a difference.  No definite date yet but retirement is on the horizon and this will be great to ride off into the sunset. Still also have my 2009 Tacoma pickup for daily driver, beach trips with dog, etc.


----------



## SABL

Nice.....:thumb:

Would be nice but it's too hard for me to get in and out of......:laugh: 

Camaro worth anything?? My son still has his '95 Z28 that rarely gets driven.....he keeps it garaged. I'm sure your Vette is not sitting out all the time.....:grin:


----------



## Raylo

My Camaro was also garaged and in really good shape for a 20 year old car. It was a Z28 with M6 trans, t-tops, Vette cam, nice aftermarket stereo and alarm. I let it go for $3000 to a friend's son.

Vette is not sitting... but I live so close to work the miles don't pile up, especially with 2 vehicles. Hope to keep it for a long time. Looking forward the end of these heat waves so I can have the top off more often. 




SABL said:


> Nice.....:thumb:
> 
> Would be nice but it's too hard for me to get in and out of......:laugh:
> 
> Camaro worth anything?? My son still has his '95 Z28 that rarely gets driven.....he keeps it garaged. I'm sure your Vette is not sitting out all the time.....:grin:


----------



## storm5510

A 1999 Dodge Dakota Sport. It belonged to my dad who passed away in 2011. He got it new. When he passed, it had roughly 48,000 miles on it. I've put about 5,000 miles on it since. He kept it in a garage which is obvious in the image. It sits out all the time now where I live.


----------



## SABL

Nice truck.....:thumb: Just keep it off of salted roads or give it a thorough rinse underneath.


----------



## storm5510

SABL said:


> Nice truck.....:thumb: Just keep it off of salted roads or give it a thorough rinse underneath.


Thanks! He kept it spotless. Of course, he was retired and had time to keep it that way. I've had many local's ask and comment on it. :smile:


----------



## SABL

I'll bet....nice looking ride. 

I've got ya beat on mileage. I'm retired and don't travel much.....good guess is less than 600 miles a year. 

Salt I know about......not much left of my '95 E350. I never wash it.....


----------



## wolfen1086

I HIGHLY recommend Plasticoat undercoating on everything underneath except the drive shaft and U joints and other moving parts such as e braks cable and rims things like that, I plasticoated my Jeep a few years back after hand treating all frame rust and so far so good


----------



## Warborg

TomPG said:


> 2014 (64) Abarth 500. I wanted something a bit different, something that not everyone would go for.
> 
> I'm 19 and car insurance being as expensive as it is in the UK; I can't go much faster for the same amount that I'm paying for this.
> 
> I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it, which is good enough for me! :thumb:


Cool...I wouldn't mind driving one of these things


----------



## kendallt

my jeep. 89 YJ wrangler.
Removed front flares because I have a hairpin jog I had to rub flares on to get around.


----------



## wolfen1086

Mines an 01 with a 43 Willis Overland 153 cid under the hood because of a Fram oil filter and not enough money to get a 2.5


----------



## VividProfessional

Ford Fiesta 2001 1.25l and a Ford C-Max 2009 1.6 both petrol


----------



## missing link

Joe.B said:


>


That's gorgeous Joe. Looks like a total restoration


----------



## kendallt

missing link said:


> That's gorgeous Joe. Looks like a total restoration


 Studebaker right? 

Studebaker was always one of my favorite cars, a lot of their body styles made you say WOW. 
always liked showing people a picture of the 64 super hawk engine, so far nobody has even considered that it was available stock.


----------



## bobd441

Just joined up with a comp problem, and found this thread.
1998 Dodge RAM - still only about 59k miles on it.
Pic was taken about 5 years ago.










She's a good ol' bus!


----------



## Brendon222

I bought a new Honda for myself "Pulsar-150" Enjoying a lot while driving this.


----------



## rowdyyates

I drive a Ford, like the Model T. Four wheels, Body, Drive Train.


----------



## lyonmt

updated picture of my 1990 Mazda Miata (my little track *****).


----------



## VividProfessional

I always wanted a MX5!


----------



## rf-harris

At the moment I have Toyota Corolla 2000


----------



## Wizmo

bobd441 said:


> Just joined up with a comp problem, and found this thread.
> 1998 Dodge RAM - still only about 59k miles on it.
> Pic was taken about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a good ol' bus!


*If it's anything like my old Dodge Caravan, the older pic is a sight better than the current faded Chrysler paint. Am I right? Mine was white too before the grey primer started showing through in sheets after only 6 years! :nonono: Other than the piss-poor paint, it was a solid, reliable workhorse. :wink:

Just got my 1993 Toyota Landcruiser out of the shop after a long wait on special parts from Japan. :frown:
*


----------



## bobd441

Wizmo said:


> *If it's anything like my old Dodge Caravan, the older pic is a sight better than the current faded Chrysler paint. Am I right? Mine was white too before the grey primer started showing through in sheets after only 6 years! :nonono: Other than the piss-poor paint, it was a solid, reliable workhorse. :wink:
> 
> =========================
> 
> Nah, not original paint. Had it 'Maaco'd back in 2011.
> It was originally white with the gray panels and red pinstriping (tape). Had some cancer spots coming up, plus scrapes and scratches, so figured it was time to paint her. :horse:
> 
> It's a shade of white, not sure of the name of the color.
> 
> Of course, the 'high-quality' of Maaco work left a small rusty area on the hood, so I took it back for a re-do about 6 months later, and guess what...? :banghead:
> 
> ...6 months after that it started showing rust at the very same spot! Now it's about a 3" 'boil' on the hood, and it's gonna stay that way until I replace the truck with probably a Durango. ...used, of course, as I don't have the $$$ for a new one.
> 
> Matter of fact, if the pic was larger, you could probably see the cancer spot, just above the right headlight wind deflector, where the hood folds down towards the fender.
> 
> Oh, welll... :facepalm:*


----------



## Corday

Let me put it this way; "If you're trying for a Blue Ribbon at the Concours d'Elegance, Maaco will get you the Booby Prize". Is Earl Shibe still around?


----------



## Wizmo

*The entire hood of my Caravan (roof too!) was solid grey primer with small rust patches for the whole last 7 years I ran her! :angry:

I wasn't going to waste paint on a work vehicle anyway. My "other car" back then was a '84 Ford Escort (diesel) that never needed a repaint, and also very little fuel! (55MPG) :wink:

*


----------



## bobd441

*"I'm Earl Sheib and I'll paint ANY car for $29.95!"*

I remember hearing those ads on the radio all the time! LOL

A buddy's brother had his 1953 Plymouth painted by Earl, and it ws afterwards that he found out that if you didn't tape and paper the tires or chrome, they got painted too!
The car was washed down with gasoline, wiped off and painted! $29.95!

...and no, my truck isn't ready for the Concourse d'Elegance! LOL :iagree:

...just paint.

When Chip Foose gets his hands on my truck, it will look MUCH nicer! *dreaming *


----------



## wolfen1086

I drive this now its what I traded the Jeep for


----------



## KentRight

I drive a Nissan pathfinder 2014 ...


----------



## bobd441

For anyone who gives a crap, my favorite car was my 1939 Plymouth Businessman's Coupe.
I wrote a recount of it on my blog here:
My 1939 Plymouth Business Coupe

I would _probably_ still be driving it today! *sigh*









This is _NOT_ a pic of my car.


----------



## wolfen1086

I give a crap that's a picture of a real car, solid as a modern tank, hell...soil as a WWII tank, solid steel Bias ply tires, real gas, not ethanol fuel, and if you hit a modern pickup truck with it the car could drive away,


----------



## Corday

Those solid steel bias tires were actually Rayon cords.


----------



## wolfen1086

Corday said:


> Those solid steel bias tires were actually Rayon cords.



Yep, and I can still get them at Colony Tire in Ahoskie believe it or not
Blew me away when they told me they could put them on my truck, granted its special order


----------



## K9BEG

My car is a 2003 Chevy Cavalier. I live in a 1995 Fleetwood Bounder Class A motorhome.


----------



## Wizmo

*In the early '60's mom had a 1940 Plymouth 4-door which we used to haul sheep, goats and even a young steer once. When not used to haul livestock for our 7 acre NJ mini ranch, she used it as her daily driver. 
*

*It had a nasty habit of bottoming out on any dips in the road, and we ran all the local salvage yards within a 50 mile radius completely out of oil pans for it! :facepalm:
*

*Retired it when no more oil pans were available, around 1968!! :frown:*


----------



## Corday

Wizmo said:


> *In the early '60's mom had a 1940 Plymouth 4-door which we used to haul sheep, goats and even a young steer once. When not used to haul livestock for our 7 acre NJ mini ranch, she used it as her daily driver.
> *
> 
> *It had a nasty habit of bottoming out on any dips in the road, and we ran all the local salvage yards within a 50 mile radius completely out of oil pans for it! :facepalm:
> *
> 
> *Retired it when no more oil pans were available, around 1968!! :frown:*


Either the springs or shocks or both were kaput. :danger:


----------



## Wizmo

Corday said:


> Either the springs or shocks or both were kaput. :danger:



*Likely so, but they were obviously under-designed as they were changed several times to try to abate the damage throughout the years. :frown:
*


*I saw one just like it, fully restored and in factory fresh condition last year offered for sale at $45K!! Mom paid all of $150 for it in 1959. Same powder blue color and same felt seats & headliner. 
*


----------



## kendallt

Wizmo said:


> *Likely so, but they were obviously under-designed as they were changed several times to try to abate the damage throughout the years. :frown:
> *
> 
> 
> *I saw one just like it, fully restored and in factory fresh condition last year offered for sale at $45K!! Mom paid all of $150 for it in 1959. Same powder blue color and same felt seats & headliner.
> *


 Then again, it wasn't designed to haul livestock!  

Kinda related, once had an old fiat 850 spyder for sale. Someone called wanted to come take a look at it, I had another person coming by in an hour, so told them to either call or drop by in two hours. They showed up man/woman/kid, and I'm willing to bet that between the 3 of them they were pushing 1000lbs. 
First response was pay first test drive later. 
I ended up telling them that the guy who just left had put a deposit to hold it till he talked with his wife so couldn't let them take a test ride.


----------



## Corday

kendallt said:


> Then again, it wasn't designed to haul livestock!
> 
> Kinda related, once had an old fiat 850 spyder for sale. Someone called wanted to come take a look at it, I had another person coming by in an hour, so told them to either call or drop by in two hours. They showed up man/woman/kid, and I'm willing to bet that between the 3 of them they were pushing 1000lbs.
> First response was pay first test drive later.
> I ended up telling them that the guy who just left had put a deposit to hold it till he talked with his wife so couldn't let them take a test ride.


Coincidence: I had an 1968 850 Coupe.


----------



## kendallt

They were fun little cars. Not fast by any means, but spunky and handled pretty well.


----------



## Sam477

I drive BMW X5


----------



## Corday

My fun car is a 2004 Toyota MR2 Spyder. Here's the TRD (Toyota Racing Division) with a few of them ready to run the Tail of the Dragon (N.C.). If you're a sports car or motorcycle enthusiast, you want to run the "Dragon" at least once in a lifetime.


----------



## steve32mids

2007 honda civic type s


----------



## Yanno

Ford Fiesta 2007


----------



## Corday

Yanno said:


> Ford Fiesta 2007


Last year for Ford Fiesta in North America. Too bad. The ST version was a pocket rocket.


----------



## SABL

I haven't seen a Fiesta in ages.....really not paying attention. I guess I was taking a siesta??


----------



## vanukuru.vinod

I have 2 cars, 1 bike and 1 cycle, I ride cycle from office to home and vice versa.. Great Exercise!


----------



## wolfen1086

Heres Me


----------



## Midnight Tech

wolfen1086 said:


> Heres Me


Dakota's looking good, sir!
Green has decided to make a chocolate milkshake in the crankcase, so currently driving a Buick Lucerne owned by the boss to track down an overheating problem. Enjoying it (has XM set to Channel 24)!


----------



## Warborg

Warborg said:


> I got a 2013 Ram 1500 to replace the PT Cruiser(from the Car accident)


My driving situation hasn't changed since last reported. Had this for 3 years now.


----------



## Corday

Midnight Tech said:


> Dakota's looking good, sir!
> Green has decided to make a chocolate milkshake in the crankcase, so currently driving a Buick Lucerne owned by the boss to track down an overheating problem. Enjoying it (has XM set to Channel 24)!


Jimmy Buffett published a hangover cure, but it doesn't fix overheating.


----------



## wolfen1086

Midnight Tech said:


> Dakota's looking good, sir!
> Green has decided to make a chocolate milkshake in the crankcase, so currently driving a Buick Lucerne owned by the boss to track down an overheating problem. Enjoying it (has XM set to Channel 24)!



I had a no heat in the cab problem before last winter, back flushed the heater coil instead of tearing the dash apart to replace it and now I have so much heat its unreal, My xm radio is on either Prime Country, CBC country, Willies Roadhouse, Classic rewind, Classic Vinyl , or Ozzie's basement


----------



## Corday

wolfen1086;7748580 said:


> Mine (family car) is on Willie's Roadhouse permanently. Wife wouldn't let me change even if I wanted to. My MR2 doesn't have XM so it wanders between talk station and 3 Country ones.


----------



## wolfen1086

Yea, I listen to Willies Roadhouse a lot myself, I grew up hearing that music in Arkansas


----------



## willieaames

Subaru 2001 forester and tesla self-driving is my dream car.


----------



## wolfen1086

Corday said:


> Mine (family car) is on Willie's Roadhouse permanently. Wife wouldn't let me change even if I wanted to. My MR2 doesn't have XM so it wanders between talk station and 3 Country ones.



Hey Corday, why is your xm and my xm set on the same channels ? LOL
could we be related of just have the same taste in good music lmao


----------



## CherenGaze

My daily drive is my 2017 Audi A8. Though I still have to scan it today since it is showing check engine.


----------



## tristar

Well, I just call an Uber :whistling:


----------



## defriend

Oh, the threads still opened after so many years...I guess it's my duty to keep it opened:grin:. A 2020 pearl white Mazda cx-30. Since my Mazda 3 lasted 10 years without a major problem, I figured Mazdas' don't only look good..they are very reliable. Speedy and luxurious little things at affordable prices.


----------



## kendallt

Would a 1973 sears suburban garden tractor count?


----------



## VickyChaudry

I drive a suzuki mightyboy 1985

stock she comes with a 543cc 3cylinder putting out 19kw, mine has a 796cc 3 cylinder putting out 29kw. so she’s no powerhouse.

It was a Japanese kei class car having strict engine and dimension rules

---------


----------



## comeatme2014

It's been a few years but it is so good to be back on this forum again. Long story :hide: :angry: :whistling: 

I drive a cheap scooter 125cc, gets me from A to B :rofl:


----------



## defriend

Thinking of getting either one of those or an e-bike, Since my work is around 3 miles away, and I can walk to downtown. The farthest I've driven in the Mazda over the past 3 months is 12 miles to the coast(still settling in to this town-plenty of time to go exploring later).


----------



## bobd441

Thanks 'defriend' for your most recent post! It caused me to look into this forum once again after joining a few of years ago!

Back in November, 2017, I sold my trusty-rusty ol' '98 RAM pickup and looked for a 'gently used' Durango. Not finding anything within my budget, I bought a 2016 Honda Pilot EX-L (hunter green - looks black most times) with 28k miles on it.

I really like this bus and all its bells and whistles! :thumb:

Recently met a guy who drives an electric-blue Ford pickup, who did a lift-kit and added these GORGEOUS 'Fuel' wheels that have bright blue highlights on them!
He gave me the info of where he got them, and sometime very soon, I'll be swapping out the stock Pilot wheels for a set of these Fuel Contra gloss black with candy blue stripes 20" rims with some new tires!

I've been delayed in doing this, mostly due to the Coronavirus lockdown, and once we're all 'up and running' again, I'll git 'er done and put a pic in here to show it off a bit.

Apparently NOBODY offers rims with a GREEN stripe (to match my Honda's color), but I like these wheels enough to overlook that little issue! 

I'll do this ASAP, as I'll be turning 76 in about 3 weeks, and who knows how long it'll be before I won't be driving any longer? I wanna make a couple of more trips before I have to quit driving, and wanna do it in MY style! :jackson:

Now I'm thinking about swapping out the stock exhaust and loading in a good 'growler' system like I had on the RAM (dual exhaust and glasspacks).

Can't do it myself anymore, as the arthritis has taken my ol' mechanic's hands (and everything else) from me. 

Oh, wellll... I'm in my Golden Years now, so I'll just lay back and enjoy it! ha-ha :banghead:

Stay Safe and Be Well, Everyone! :wavey:


----------



## SABL

1995 Jeep Cherokee 4WD. Solid, dependable, cheap.......and it's paid for. A year's worth of insurance wouldn't come close to 1 monthly payment for a new one. It has been in the family for ~16 years......state auction for $950. All it needed was a transfer case....given to my son for free (from a friend).


----------



## britechguy

1996 Buick Roadmaster Estate Wagon, when hauling substantial items around is necessary.

2004 Toyota Solara SLE convertible in arrest-me red otherwise.


----------



## xrobwx71

2019 Toyota Tacoma TRD Pro.


----------



## britechguy

Never thought about a picture, but have now:


----------



## VickyChaudry

I own more vehicles than I actually drive, at least at the moment; one or two or three are in process of restoration (nearly finished!), and I just haven't had any good opportunities to get on the motorbike (or even my extra-tall bicycle!) at all this summer. The "drivers" are therefore limited to a '07 Tacoma, a '07 Yaris, a '70 GMC 3/4-ton pickup, and a '74 CJ5 Renegade, which also serves as my (snow)plow Jeep because it's ideally suited for my caryard. With luck, the Tacoma will go away (and good riddance!) next spring. The Yaris will stick around for a while because it's hard to beat 40mpg for quick trips to the grocery store. Oh, I nearly forgot - there's also the four-wheeler and the snowmobile (neither ever leaves the property).

---------------


----------



## mbuenavides

I drive a 2015 Chevrolet Silverado, this truck keeps me productive during the quarantine period. Recently, I have installed a set of Nitto Grappler tires. I really miss going on an off-road adventure with this car. Hoping that I will be able to finish this build before winter so I can test drive it.


----------



## RandyAlen

I have an Outrageous Green 2018 Ford Focus RS.


----------



## wolfen1086

99% of my dakota is now working, I fixed the interior lights , theres one backup light socket that needs replaced because I was two, stste of NC requires none as long as they dont come on while I'm going forward, and my 4wd light does not work, its on no matter what range I am in 2 or 4, i thing either the switch on the transfer case is bad or out of adjustment, if its not that a simple modification of location, is in order which I might do anwyay


----------



## Olive00

My car is Mazda 3 2011. Now my dream car is Subaru Outback 2020. This is a Japanese off-road wagon. Its excellent off-road capabilities, practicality and reliability make it one of the best options in the estate segment in the world. Plus, travelers and lovers of an active lifestyle, like me, can easily equip Outback with regular ("Subar") trunk organizers and other devices that allow you to transport bicycles, kayaks and even cargo containers on it. I already imagine how I will travel on it.


----------



## kendallt

Picked up an 06 Honda CRV a few months ago, 5spd manual spunky little thing.


----------

